# Tesourinhos deprimentes da Meteorologia e Clima



## Vince (16 Nov 2007 às 18:22)

Boas,

Este tópico é para colocar erros deprimentes com que de vez em quando os Media nos presenteam. Não serve só para rir, mas também para chamar a atenção.
Inspirei-me neste tópico aqui há uns tempos após de ter lido uma notícia do jornal Público em que traduziram o Furacão Noel para Furacão Natal, situação entretanto corrigido.

Se conhecerem alguns, mesmo do passado, coloquem aqui.

Eu começo com dois. Um é uma notícia da RR de Maio 2006, ainda hoje online.






http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=237159&visual=16



O outro é a circulação do anticiclone num boletim meteorológico da SIC, pormenor que não escapou ao olhar do Rosbby aqui no forum .


----------



## Fil (16 Nov 2007 às 19:14)

Hehehe... 

Eu assim de repente lembro-me deste da TVI, corria o dia 11 de Agosto de 2005:


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2007 às 19:40)

*Natal inesquecível na Austrália com nevasca em pleno começo do Verão *

O fogo deu lugar ao gelo. O calor de 30 graus e o vento de 100 km/h foram substituídos por temperatura negativa. O sol ardente cedeu espaço para a neve. O Natal de 2006 entrou para a história da Austrália como um dos mais frios de todos os tempos com recordes de frio de 150 anos e espantosas precipitações de neve em pleno verão que transformaram a paisagem de áreas elevadas de três estados do país. Os milhares de bombeiros que combatiam gigantescos incêndios florestais há semanas rezavam por chuva, mas no dia de Natal foram presenteados por uma benção dos céus que não apenas apagou o fogo, mas pintou de branco os locais que antes ardiam. Em três dias, o cenário experimentou uma gigantesca transformação. Do fogo ao gelo. Do verão ao inverno. Do medo ao alívio. 

Fotos vale pena não é neve caga celgas como em Lisboa é neve a sério...

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=32&cod_texto=453

Depois digam que o clima não anda com tendencias para o arrefecimento... as vizinhanças dos circulos polares estão a ficar muito perigosas...


----------



## rbsmr (26 Mai 2008 às 14:35)

*Correio da Manhã "revoluciona" conceitos da Astronomia*

IN WWW.CORREIODAMANHA.PT 

http://www.correiodamanha.pt/notici...ontentid=5B7C34C7-84A4-4E07-AEDE-A61E1140DE09


__

_«26 Maio 2008 - 14h15
Prevenção: Especialistas pedem atenção à exposição solar
Bronzeado pode ser fatal
Nos olhos, os óculos escuros. Na cabeça, um chapéu. A partir de agora no corpo, uma segunda pele. Os cuidados com os raios solares multiplicam-se. Para muitos não basta já besuntar o corpo com o protector solar, que não é infalível perante a força do satélite natural da Terra. Disponível está já em Portugal, à semelhança do que acontece noutros países do Mundo, roupa capaz de proteger da radiação ultravioleta, a responsável pelos escaldões e ainda por muitos dos cancros da pele. Os especialistas agradecem.»_


Kepler, Copérnico e Galileu arriscaram a vida para defender a concepção do heliocentrismo! Isto é, estes senhores arriscaram a vida porque, ao contrário da doutrina imposta na época (o geocentrismo), eles afirmavam que era a Terra que girava em torno do Sol e não o contrário! 
Uma jornalista do Correio da Manhã escreve que o Sol é o satélite natural da Terra reescrevendo as páginas da história e da ciência, recuando 500 anos!!!! Isto é, a não ser que a Lua, esse sim o satélite natural da Terra, emita raios nocivos ao nosso maior órgão!!!! Mas essa ainda não ouvi, confesso! Bronzeados lunares…não me parece!
Ai, ai…..


----------



## vitamos (26 Mai 2008 às 14:44)

*Re: Correio da Manhã "revoluciona" conceitos da Astronomia*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mai 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Correio da Manhã "revoluciona" conceitos da Astronomia*

Eish...... Grande apanhado!... Estes jornalistas...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Mai 2008 às 15:16)

*Re: Correio da Manhã "revoluciona" conceitos da Astronomia*



rbsmr disse:


> IN WWW.CORREIODAMANHA.PT
> 
> http://www.correiodamanha.pt/notici...ontentid=5B7C34C7-84A4-4E07-AEDE-A61E1140DE09
> 
> ...



Estou abismado com a notícia, caro amigo!

Vamos analisar a notícia passo a passo:

1. "..Especialistas pedem atenção à exposição solar"

Especialistas?! Existe algum curso aplicado à exposição solar? Talvez uma pós-gradução, quem sabe!..

2. "..Bronzeado pode ser fatal"

O bronzeado não é fatal, podem ser fatais as queimaduras solares ou os efeitos cancerígenos de uma exposição solar prolongada. O processo de pigmentação da pele "bronzeado" não é mais que a reacção do nosso corpo à insolação a que está sujeito para sua protecção pigmentando-se com melanina.

3. "..Nos olhos, os óculos escuros."

O facto de serem escuros os óculos não é em si, suficiente protecção. Para nos protegermos das radiações ultravioletas mais perigosas necessitamos de óculos de lentes polarizadas e que nos protejam dos ultravioletas A e B.

4. "..Na cabeça, um chapéu. "

Melhor do que um chapéu seria um guarda-sol, mas nem assim conseguiriamos protecção! É sabido que as fibras sintéticas não nos protegem dos raios ultravioletas e os chapéus e os guarda-sol na sua grande maioria são produzidos à base destas fibras.

5. "..Para muitos não basta já besuntar o corpo com o protector solar, que não é infalível perante a força do satélite natural da Terra.."

Aqui falhei, por momentos ainda pensei que se referi-se à Lua! Como num filme que vi, onde uma grande tempestade solar nos enviou uma chama "solar flare" e que até a Lua se encontrava anormalmente brilhante, sendo que o próximo amanhecer seria o fim do mundo: Radiação, micro-ondas, ultravioletas, onda de choque, vento a 1000ºC, um horror! Mas é apenas ficção! E até fizeram confusão de tempestade solar cataclísmica com a explosão do próprio astro-rei, e nesse caso nem seria necessário esperar pelo dia seguinte!

6. "..Disponível está já em Portugal, à semelhança do que acontece noutros países do Mundo, roupa capaz de proteger da radiação ultravioleta"

Esta nova tecnologia nos texteis, na verdade é um plágio, pois o algodão já existe muito antes dos primeiros cristãos! Pois é, as fibras naturais protegem-nos muito, mas muito melhor que as sintéticas.

7. "..radiação ultravioleta, a responsável pelos escaldões e ainda por muitos dos cancros da pele."

A radiação no espectro infravermelho também é responsável pelos escaldões, especialmente se nos adormecermos na praia, pois quando a pela seca,  desidrata, e quando não há transporte de calor ou transpiração suficiente, a pele aquece, dilatando-se também os vasos sanguíneos à superfície para hidratar a pele.


Enfim ,também é bom rirmo-nos um pouco..


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2008 às 15:36)

Bem *Paulo H*, tu conseguiste transformar um tesourinho deprimente, num euromilhões de calinadas!

Foi muito bem apanhado *rbsmr*


----------



## psm (26 Mai 2008 às 20:53)

Voces estão a gozar com o melhor jornalismo de portugal!Sinceramente não havia necessidade!!!!!!!!!!





Desculpem de pôr tantos.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2008 às 21:29)

Como é possivel Tanta asneira numa noticia só


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2008 às 11:02)

A saga, temperaturas mais altas dos últimos 25 anos continua! Desta vez, foi a TVI no passado dia 23-06-2008! 

Que alguém páre esta máquina infernal e esclareça de uma vez por todas os media e lhes faça compreender nem que seja por analogia trocando o termo "temperatura" por um "partido político" à escolha. É que estatistica, é simplesmente estatística e dizer que Portugal terá 0.5ºC de acima da média dos últimos 25 anos não é o mesmo que dizer que em Portugal o partido XPTO atingirá mais 0.5% votos que nos últimos 25 anos. 

Como se pode perceber de sondagens e não se perceber de médias?!

E ontem foi a vez do Correio da Manhã (na última página), não tão grave, mas insinuante.. Pelos vistos Portugal já é um país tropical, pois tem tigres à solta e tubarões no mar como nunca visto! Mas avisam que ser atacado por 1 tubarão é quase tão improvável como levar com um relâmpago.. Será?!


----------



## Paulo H (25 Jun 2008 às 11:20)

Eu penso que o INM como entidade publica oficial para o estudo e divulgação da meteorologia e respectivos alertas, deveria ter uma palavra a dizer, nomeadamente poder emitir comunicados nos canais apropriados afim de desmentir, ou pelo menos elucidar melhor, evitando a corrida desenfreada aos consumos dos habituais ventiladores, ar condicionado e afins, promovendo a poupança energética que bem necessitamos.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jun 2008 às 13:01)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu penso que o INM como entidade publica oficial para o estudo e divulgação da meteorologia e respectivos alertas, deveria ter uma palavra a dizer, nomeadamente poder emitir comunicados nos canais apropriados afim de desmentir, ou pelo menos elucidar melhor, evitando a corrida desenfreada aos consumos dos habituais ventiladores, ar condicionado e afins, promovendo a poupança energética que bem necessitamos.



Nem era necessário fazer isso, bastava haver boletins meteorológicos em todos os canais mas algo como deve ser  mas as coisas vão acabar por mudar  o tempo irá exigi-lo tal como publico.

A meteorologia na televisão devia fazer parte exclusiva do IM nunca de jornalistas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2008 às 00:34)

Não sabia bem onde colocar este video mas cá fica


----------



## vitamos (26 Jun 2008 às 10:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não sabia bem onde colocar este video mas cá fica



Contemporâneos... sou fã incondicional!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jun 2008 às 12:14)

Noticia completa aqui

Vá lá, já não sou o único a escrever mal


----------



## vitamos (27 Jun 2008 às 12:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Noticia completa aqui
> 
> Vá lá, já não sou o único a escrever mal



Se os termóteros vão chegar a essa tempatura não sei... mas no litoral munto bento vai suprar nos amómetos e só é pena não aver chuba nos pluvómetos! vá lá tamos em paródia de escrita não levem amal senhores jonalitas!


----------



## Paulo H (4 Ago 2008 às 12:12)

Não é bem um tesourinho deprimente, mas uma chamada de atenção para alguma falta de cuidado ou de conhecimento por parte das nossas estações de TV.

Penso que foi ontem, a SIC referia que 3 distritos estariam com alerta laranja, destacando portanto os mais quentes: Guarda, Castelo Branco e Évora!

Ora, já todos sabemos que a cor dos alertas para temperaturas elevadas não se referem directamente às temperaturas previstas, mas sim à anomalia prevista. Trata-se do patamar correspondente ao desvio de temperaturas acima da média para aquela região!

E portanto, é fácil entender que nunca poderiam afirmar que a Guarda seria a par de Castelo Branco e Évora, uma das cidades mais quentes do país, pois existe um sem número de cidades mais quentes ontem que a Guarda: Portalegre, Santarém, Beja, Setúbal.. só para falar de capitais de distrito!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 23:32)

*Apresentador da meteorologia pede pivot em casamento em directo*

Foi em directo que Matt Laubhan, apresentador da rubrica de meteorologia do canal norte-americano KAMC surpreendeu a sua namorada, apresentadora do telejornal da estação do Texas

[SAPO]M7z99jzHdaGzG7k0m8os[/SAPO]

Emily Leonard, apresentadora do KAMC, começou por ficar em choque quando ouviu a apresentação atípica do namorado. Mas depressa o choque deu lugar à felicidade expressa em directo.

In:Sol

Nos states ocorre de tudo


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2008 às 00:01)

Bem, não é assim tão deprimente, um bocado lamechas mas romântico, pronto 

Faz-me lembrar uma parecida há muitos anos quando o Rob Malda (CmdrTaco) fundador do site de tecnologia Slahsdot.org escreveu um post a pedir a namorada em casamento, o site na altura tinha cerca de 250 mil visitas por dia.
O post e comentários ainda estão online, a resposta dela foi sim 
http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=02/02/14/143254

Aqui há uns tempos também houve um pedido de casamento giro, um controlador de tráfego aéreo do aeroporto de Vancouver pediu a um comandante de um avião da Air Canada  em voo se podia pôr o som da comunicação rádio na cabine (onde vão os passageiros e tripulantes de cabine). Um dos passageiros era a namorada dele e pediu-a assim em casamento com os 200 passageiros também a ouvir e depois a aplaudir.

Audio:
http://www.futurastudios.com/atc-marry-me.html


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 10:22)

> Contemporâneos... sou fã incondicional!



tão e aquela " hoje vamos ter um dia de vento fraco com rajadas que podem chegar aos 120km/h para quem anda de mota"...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Nunca tinha visto esta expressão "abaixamento" 





In: Global 22 de Outubro de 2008


----------



## rbsmr (26 Out 2008 às 13:02)

Aznar questions global warming
Thursday 23 October 2008

Spain's former conservative prime minister José Maria Aznar stunned the audience at the launch of a book opposing the notion that human activity is causing climate change. He compared environmentalists to Communists. 


O antigo Primeiro-Ministro Espanhol José Maria Aznar espantou a audiência, num lançamento de um livro, afirmando que a actividade humana não está a causar mudanças climáticas. Comparou ainda os ambientalista aos comunistas.

Notícia completa em inglês em (lamentavelmente não encontrei em português - podem traduzir a página em http://babelfish.yahoo.com)

France24


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 13:08)

rbsmr disse:


> O antigo Primeiro-Ministro Espanhol José Maria Aznar espantou a audiência, num lançamento de um livro, afirmando que a actividade humana não está a causar mudanças climáticas. Comparou ainda os ambientalista aos comunistas.



Será que este senhor já foi ameaçado de morte pelo Greenpeace ?? ou pelos capangas do Al Gore ?? ou por outros quaisquer fanáticos cheios de dogmas até aos dentes, é que uma coisa desta vinda de um antigo primeiro-ministro, se não é uma bomba, é algo muito parecido.

Mais como Aznar no futuro surgirão, mais uns anitos e veremos até o Bush a "cair", isto não é um tesourinho deprimente, mas sim um acto de coragem, em ir contra a carneirada global warming.

Excerto da noticia:

"He compared environmentalists to Communists."

"From that, it is a short step to labelling ecologists as Stalinists or saying Greenpeace is the KGB of our day."

Demais


----------



## psm (30 Out 2008 às 18:24)

Tenho um recorte de jornal , que foi-me enviado, é uma perola.


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2008 às 22:00)

psm disse:


> Tenho um recorte de jornal, que foi-me enviado, é uma perola.



dear god!!!


----------



## vitamos (31 Out 2008 às 09:51)

Impressionante! Quanta ignorância junta!


----------



## jpmartins (31 Out 2008 às 17:48)

Não há palavras que expliquem esta coisa


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2008 às 18:03)

Olha... Esta Cidade eu não conhecia... Tenho de ir lá passar umas Férias...

Está Impressionante, defacto!


----------



## iceworld (31 Out 2008 às 19:27)

Simplesmente Genial!!!


----------



## JoãoDias (31 Out 2008 às 19:54)

Esse artigo já é mais velho que a Sé de Braga, reparem na data em que já foi referido neste blog http://bloguiejean.blogspot.com/2004/09/o-marqus-de-pombal-e-ii-guerra.html


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Nov 2008 às 14:33)

*Apresentador de meteorologia ‘leva’ com mapa na cabeça em directo*

O apresentador da Sky News que dá conta de como vai o clima pelo mundo foi atingido com um ‘pedaço’ do Este de Inglaterra na cabeça em directo. Foi sem dúvida, uma brusca mudança de clima para o apresentador que continuou a emissão com humor.

[SAPO]LvzzrzSlggVnJi27zTHm[/SAPO]


Francis Wilson prevê o clima pelo mundo mas não conseguiu prever que um bocado do mapa lhe caísse em cima enquanto estava em directo na cadeia televisiva Sky News. 

Wilson, que foi caracterizado por Rod Stewart  como o «homem mais frio do mundo», conseguiu conduzir o resto da emissão levando o incidente com humor. Apenas comentou: «Oh, isto foi interessante».

In:Sol


----------



## trepkos (4 Nov 2008 às 16:46)

Não previu a chuva toda


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2008 às 19:53)

Situação caricata
Mas o apresentador não perdeu a compustura e continuou a apresentação do boletim meteorologico


----------



## cloud9 (20 Nov 2008 às 01:49)

Mais uma







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2008 às 14:04)

cloud9 disse:


> Mais uma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


são apenas problemas informaticos ...acontece


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2009 às 12:08)

*Litoral Norte e Centro do país estão em aviso vermelho*

Devido à previsão de chuva e vento forte para este domingo,  alguns distritos do país estão em alerta vermelho, o mais elevado na escala da meteorologia. Segundo as previsões, as rajadas de vento podem atingir os 90 Km/h.

O mau tempo continua a provocar inundações, quedas de árvores e corte de estradas nos distritos de Lisboa, Aveiro, Porto, Viana do Castelo, Guarda, Coimbra, Leiria, Viseu e Braga, informou esta manhã de domingo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

Em Águeda (Aveiro) devido a inundações que afectam a cidade desde a passada quinta-feira, está cortada ao trânsito a Estrada Municipal Campos Espinhel/Oronhe, onde caíram oito árvores.

Em vários locais do Porto, as situações meteorológicas adversas desta manhã já provocaram a queda de três árvores e pelo mesmo motivo, em Lisboa, registaram-se cinco inundações.

Uma árvore caiu também em Viana do Castelo e no distrito da Guarda está interdita, desde ontem, a Estrada Nacional 338 Piornos/Torre/Lagoa Comprida/Manteigas, devido à neve.

Nove quedas de árvores em vários locais de Coimbra e mais cinco em Leiria foram igualmente registadas pela Protecção Civil.

Em Viseu também caíram duas árvores e o mesmo aconteceu na cidade de Braga.

In: TSF

Claro claro, se soubessem ler alertas, os portugueses não andariam tão enganados, os distritos estão em alerta vermelho devido há ondulação não devido ao vento nem chuva, e ainda para agravar mais a situação é que nem sequer referem a ondulação  enfim.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2009 às 22:50)

Bem visto Mário 
Eu acho muito grave este tipo de erros porque estão a detorpar a informação e a induzir as pessoas menos informadas em erro.

Um aviso sobre agitação maritima passa a a ser de chuva e vento forte... Enfim


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2009 às 10:31)

Obrigado Mário, acho que este teu post foi muito importante!

É que tanta vez se critica o IM porque disseram X, ou lançaram o alerta Y inadequadamente, quando são os media que no fundo deturpam totalmente a mensagem transmitida!

Isto é lamentável! Felizmente que alguns órgãos de comunicação social vão, lentamente, prestando mais atenção a estas coisas.


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2009 às 16:21)

Porque Évora está sempre em verde?


----------



## vinc7e (29 Jan 2009 às 16:48)

Mais um....


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2009 às 18:39)

vinc7e disse:


> Mais um....




Fantastico!!! 
A minima é mais elevada que a máxima.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2009 às 19:16)

Isso é claramente culpa do aquecimento global


----------



## AnDré (29 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso é claramente culpa do aquecimento global



Ou do arrefecimento!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 14:46)

Caros amigos, queria pedir a vossa ajuda para um pequeno protesto 

Uma das imagem de destaque hoje na homepage da EUMETSAT é a frente da Dina que se aproximava ontem de Portugal. Aquilo que me enerva é a legenda:
*«Cold front approaches Spain»*
Alguém na Eumetsat não conhece Portugal pelos vistos, só existe Espanha.







Já seguiu o meu lamento neste formulário de contacto, façam o mesmo .....


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 15:05)




----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2009 às 12:39)

Um dia tem 300 horas, sabiam? 

_Mau tempo

Sapadores com todos os efectivos e viaturas nas ruas de Lisboa
Entre as 20h00 de sábado e as 300 de domingo, os Sapadores de Lisboa atenderam 104 pedidos de socorro, mobilizando todos os seus 200 efectivos e 49 viaturas, disse à Lusa um porta-voz do Regimento

Os bombeiros tiveram de acudir a 40 inundações em edifícios, quatro na via pública, 19 quedas de árvores e três casos de chapas soltas em edifícios.

Não se registaram quaisquer vítimas pessoais, disse aquela fonte.

Lusa / SOL
_

Enfim, facadas perfeitamente normais.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 15:21)

Vince disse:


> Caros amigos, queria pedir a vossa ajuda para um pequeno protesto
> 
> Uma das imagem de destaque hoje na homepage da EUMETSAT é a frente da Dina que se aproximava ontem de Portugal. Aquilo que me enerva é a legenda:
> *«Cold front approaches Spain»*
> Alguém na Eumetsat não conhece Portugal pelos vistos, só existe Espanha.




O pequeno protesto já deu os seus frutos!



> Thank you for your email.
> The cold front is approaching Portugal, and had a significant impact there.
> We've changed the caption to say "cold front approaches Portugal and Spain".
> Regards,
> EUMETSAT User Service


----------



## iceworld (2 Fev 2009 às 18:19)




----------



## snowstorm (5 Fev 2009 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg. Especial - Sist. Depressionário «Filipa» 4 Fev/ 7 Fev 2009*

Olá!

Sei que não está relacionado com este tópico, mas o que se refere aos Tesourinhos deprimentes da metereologia não o encontrei aqui vai um candidato a tal (a não ser que não perceba o que está escrito)

A China está em seca em grande parte das suas províncias, mas choveu mais do que a média dos ultimos anos. 

Será verdade? Leia a noticia no site do IM


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2009 às 13:39)

Hoje no jornal das 13 na TVI, deliciosos tesourinhos deprimentes. 

A jornalista em directo do IM. A meteorologista lá lhe disse que ia chover até dia 31, quando a partir da tarde a chuva ficaria mais confinada a norte e com possibilidade de neve acima dos 600m. A conclusão da jornalista foi que o fim de ano na Madeira seria bom, sem chuva, enquanto que em Lisboa poderia nevar. Claro que a jornalista estava em directo, tem desculpa, poderia querer dizer continente em vez de Lisboa. Mas o que se seguiu...

Notícia seguinte, o mau tempo em Torres Vedras. Há ainda algumas dúvidas sobre o que aconteceu naquela noite. Ciclogénese explosiva? Tornado? Não, a TVI já descobriu o que foi. Um ciclone tropical, segundo o rodapé. O jornalista que narra a notícia ainda é mais ousado. Diz ele que VÁRIOS ciclones afectaram a região oeste naquela noite!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 16:16)

David sf disse:


> Notícia seguinte, o mau tempo em Torres Vedras. Há ainda algumas dúvidas sobre o que aconteceu naquela noite. Ciclogénese explosiva? Tornado? Não, a TVI já descobriu o que foi. Um ciclone tropical, segundo o rodapé. O jornalista que narra a notícia ainda é mais ousado. Diz ele que VÁRIOS ciclones afectaram a região oeste naquela noite!



Também vi essa, brutal, os ciclones tropicais atacaram a zona Oeste. Pronto é o que dá termos "mini-jornalistas".


----------



## snowstorm (28 Dez 2009 às 16:54)

David sf disse:


> Hoje no jornal das 13 na TVI, deliciosos tesourinhos deprimentes.
> 
> A jornalista em directo do IM. A meteorologista lá lhe disse que ia chover até dia 31, quando a partir da tarde a chuva ficaria mais confinada a norte e com possibilidade de neve acima dos 600m. A conclusão da jornalista foi que o fim de ano na Madeira seria bom, sem chuva, enquanto que em Lisboa poderia nevar. Claro que a jornalista estava em directo, tem desculpa, poderia querer dizer continente em vez de Lisboa. Mas o que se seguiu...
> 
> Notícia seguinte, o mau tempo em Torres Vedras. Há ainda algumas dúvidas sobre o que aconteceu naquela noite. Ciclogénese explosiva? Tornado? Não, a TVI já descobriu o que foi. Um ciclone tropical, segundo o rodapé. O jornalista que narra a notícia ainda é mais ousado. Diz ele que VÁRIOS ciclones afectaram a região oeste naquela noite!



EU SABIA!! que tinha ouvido bem. Eu também ouvi essa de nevar em Lisboa... Mas como não estava a ouvir  anoticia com atenção fiquei a pensar, bem tal como a temperatura subiu tanto hoje se calhar depois amanhã desce repentinamente... mas afinal foi um erro da jornalista.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2009 às 18:17)

HotSpot disse:


> Também vi essa, brutal, os ciclones tropicais atacaram a zona Oeste. Pronto é o que dá termos "mini-jornalistas".



Não são "mini-jornalistas" são "pseudo-jornalistas"

Que tristesa de pais é este em algumas coisas


----------



## Earthling (28 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

O que eu gosto é quando dizem alerta AZUL como sendo o mais baixo!


AZUL?!?!?!? AZUL????? 


VERDE!!!!!!!!!! VERDE!!!! Não existe azul pá! É só ir ao site do IM, e ver LEGENDA lolol

Cinzento
Verde
Amarelo
Laranja
VERMELHO!!

Esta do alerta azul vinha n Diario noticias e publico ontem!


----------



## HotSpot (28 Dez 2009 às 19:58)

Earthling disse:


> O que eu gosto é quando dizem alerta AZUL como sendo o mais baixo!
> 
> 
> AZUL?!?!?!? AZUL?????
> ...



Tás a ver, não estão com atenção e metem a "pata na poça"

Primeiro, no site do IM só existem AVISOS.

Segundo, os ALERTAS são lançados pela protecção civil e estes sim têm ALERTA AZUL.

Podes confirmar aqui:

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Documents/Mapa de alertas.pdf


----------



## N_Fig (28 Dez 2009 às 20:01)

David sf disse:


> Hoje no jornal das 13 na TVI, deliciosos tesourinhos deprimentes.
> 
> A jornalista em directo do IM. A meteorologista lá lhe disse que ia chover até dia 31, quando a partir da tarde a chuva ficaria mais confinada a norte e com possibilidade de neve acima dos 600m. A conclusão da jornalista foi que o fim de ano na Madeira seria bom, sem chuva, enquanto que em Lisboa poderia nevar. Claro que a jornalista estava em directo, tem desculpa, poderia querer dizer continente em vez de Lisboa. Mas o que se seguiu...
> 
> Notícia seguinte, o mau tempo em Torres Vedras. Há ainda algumas dúvidas sobre o que aconteceu naquela noite. Ciclogénese explosiva? Tornado? Não, a TVI já descobriu o que foi. Um ciclone tropical, segundo o rodapé. O jornalista que narra a notícia ainda é mais ousado. Diz ele que VÁRIOS ciclones afectaram a região oeste naquela noite!



É do aquecimento global...


----------



## David sf (28 Dez 2009 às 20:09)

Estão a falar de novo do ciclone tropical na região oeste na TVI.


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2009 às 20:22)

David sf disse:


> Estão a falar de novo do ciclone tropical na região oeste na TVI.



E ao mesmo tempo falam do Tornado na RTP


----------



## Earthling (28 Dez 2009 às 20:28)

HotSpot disse:


> Tás a ver, não estão com atenção e metem a "pata na poça"
> 
> Primeiro, no site do IM só existem AVISOS.
> 
> ...



Bem acho que tens razao!!! 

Ja me estou a chibatar! Mas agora fiquei na duvida se não era mesmo alerta azul. Vou ah procura das notícias!

De qq forma não percebo pq que existe o azul pa protecção civil, a unica diferença entre os alertas e avisos é o azul, devia ser igual!


----------



## cloud9 (28 Dez 2009 às 23:19)

Ah pois é! Sismo em Lisboa sem um unico tesourinho deprimente?







Gosto principalmente da parte " também no Algarve"


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2009 às 12:41)

Vince disse:


> E ao mesmo tempo falam do Tornado na RTP



tornado ainda se admite porque ate chegou a ser uma hipotese.....
no domingo na TVI, no rodapé, nas noticias da tarde, apareceu algo que me fez contorcer de repudio...."ciclone tropical de grau 3"


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2009 às 13:11)

> No rescaldo de Copenhaga
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/opiniao/in...%E1rio%20Soares&tag=Opini%E3o%20-%20Em%20Foco


----------



## N_Fig (29 Dez 2009 às 13:29)

stormy disse:


> tornado ainda se admite porque ate chegou a ser uma hipotese.....
> no domingo na TVI, no rodapé, nas noticias da tarde, apareceu algo que me fez contorcer de repudio...."ciclone tropical de grau 3"



Situação de Tempo Severo na Região Oeste
2009-12-28 (IM)

Na madrugada do dia 23 de Dezembro de 2009, a região do Oeste de Portugal Continental foi atravessada por uma depressão muito cavada, tendo sido registado um valor mínimo da pressão ao nível médio do mar de 969.4 hPa às 04:20 horas locais na estação do Cabo Carvoeiro.

De acordo com uma análise preliminar, no presente episódio e considerando a rede de estações do IM (cuja distância média entre estações é inferior a 30 km), verificou-se que foi também na mesma estação que se registaram os valores mais elevados da intensidade do vento. Em particular, o vento médio atingiu cerca de 90 km/h às 4:40 e a rajada 140 km/h às 4:50 de dia 23.

O cavamento da depressão, ou seja, a diminuição da pressão no seu centro, foi muito acentuado, em particular no momento da passagem sobre o território. Uma análise preliminar permite estimar um cavamento de cerca de 20 hPa num período de 24 horas, o que à latitude de Portugal Continental permite classificar este evento como um episódio extremo. 

O presente episódio é semelhante a outros que ocorreram em Portugal Continental no passado, como são exemplos os temporais de 5 a 6 de Novembro de 1997 no Alentejo e de 6 a 7 de Dezembro de 2000 no litoral Norte e Centro.

*É importante clarificar que este fenómeno não se enquadra na classe de ciclones tropicais, cuja natureza é distinta da do fenómeno actual. Por exemplo, é de notar, que um ciclone tropical de categoria 1 apresenta vento médio superior a cerca de 120 km/h, valor que não foi registado em nenhuma das estações da rede do IM.*
 O IM bem avisou, mas foi tarde demais...


----------



## trepkos (30 Dez 2009 às 12:51)

Vince disse:


> http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/opiniao/in...%E1rio%20Soares&tag=Opini%E3o%20-%20Em%20Foco



Oh meu deus! O mário soares também comenta o clima?


----------



## N_Fig (30 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

trepkos disse:


> Oh meu deus! O mário soares também comenta o clima?



E a gente também não comenta imensas coisas sem sabermos muitas vezes do que estamos a falar? A única diferença é que às figuras públicas fica muito mal...


----------



## psm (30 Dez 2009 às 20:26)

Vou ser mais um a bater na TVI.

Esta noite a jornalista que escreveu a reportagem sobre a cheias na Régua documentou por voz que se estava-se à espera da maré!

Na Régua, marés?!?!?!?


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2009 às 20:34)

Nós é que não percebemos a TVI:

- Primeiro, a água do Atlântico, aquando da maré alta, sobe até Crestuma, entra pela passagem dos barcos e atravessa até à Régua.




psm disse:


> Vou ser mais um a bater na TVI.
> 
> Esta noite a jornalista que escreveu a reportagem sobre a cheias na Régua documentou por voz que se estava-se à espera da maré!
> 
> Na Régua, marés?!?!?!?


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2009 às 20:37)

Ventos ciclópicos, porque só podes ter um olho aberto com tal velocidade do vento.
Tsunamis e tremores de terra: ele refere-se às consequências económicas da coisa. É uma maneira de expressão muito usada, e com a idade dele temos que lhe dar um desconto!



Vince disse:


> http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/opiniao/in...%E1rio%20Soares&tag=Opini%E3o%20-%20Em%20Foco


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2010 às 19:57)

Já não à paciência para os "mini-tornados".

mms://195.245.168.21/rtpfiles/videos/auto/portdirecto/ptdirecto_2_20100105.wmv

Acho que temos de voltar à carga com mails


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

Temos tido bastante sorte, quando os tornados passarem a ser chamados de "*nano mini micro tornados*" é que estamos tramados 

Enfim... Que miséria de jornalismo


----------



## Lightning (8 Jan 2010 às 21:51)

Vamos lá ver o que é que a tarde vai *parir*...   






Erro pequeno, mas que dá alguma piada...


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2010 às 22:45)

E já circulam por aí muitos artigos nas edições online dos jornais que escrevem que a mínima de hoje nas Penhas Douradas foi afinal registada na cidade da Guarda. É que escrever "Guarda" é mais fácil que escrever "Penhas Douradas."  É como quando neva no alto de Espinho (Marão), dizem sempre "neve em Vila Real." Pelo menos não dizem no Porto. 

Os nossos amigos jornalista já muito trabalho têm a fazer reportagens ou escrever artigos que são quase fotocópias dos feitos em anos anteriores, algum rigor geográfico já deve ser pedir demais.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

Fil disse:


> (...) É como quando neva no alto de Espinho (Marão), dizem sempre "neve em Vila Real." (...)



Eu tenho uns primos em Amarante que ficam muito aborrecidos quando neva no alto de Espinho, que também é concelho de Amarante e ouvem dizer que neva em Vila Real...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jan 2010 às 17:02)

Queria saber se alguém ouviu uma coisa hoje de manhã na TVI.

Segundo me contaram, a jornalista disse que o País estava em "Alerta Azul na Escala de Ritcher"


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

HotSpot disse:


> Queria saber se alguém ouviu uma coisa hoje de manhã na TVI.
> 
> Segundo me contaram, a jornalista disse que o País estava em "Alerta Azul na Escala de Ritcher"



Eu não ouvi nada disso mas se realmente foi como te disseram só tenho a dizer " QUE BARBARIDADE"


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Queria saber se alguém ouviu uma coisa hoje de manhã na TVI.
> 
> Segundo me contaram, a jornalista disse que o País estava em "Alerta Azul na Escala de Ritcher"




Sempre animam o pessoal estes jornalistas...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jan 2010 às 15:29)

*Instituto de Meteorologia descobre rajadas de 220 km por hora no Oeste*

Os resultados preliminares da avaliação técnica do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) ao temporal da madrugada de 23 de Dezembro que ocorreu na Zona Oeste, e a divulgar hoje, contêm uma surpresa: a partir das observações de um radar instalado em Coruche, o instituto diz ter detectado agora uma pequena faixa onde o vento junto ao solo foi de 220 quilómetros por hora (km/h).

(...)

Para o IM, o que aconteceu foi uma "ciclogénese explosiva". A diferença entre o temporal do Oeste e as condições de mau tempo ditas normais é que a depressão formada na região na véspera de Natal tem direito à categoria de "furacãozinho". As regras dizem que a partir dos 118 km/h já são ventos normalmente associados a um furacão.

http://www.publico.clix.pt/Local/in...e-rajadas-de-220-km-por-hora-no-oeste_1417542


----------



## Thomar (13 Jan 2010 às 15:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> (...)A diferença entre o temporal do Oeste e as condições de mau tempo ditas normais é que a depressão formada na região na véspera de Natal tem direito à categoria de "furacãozinho". As regras dizem que a partir dos 118 km/h já são ventos normalmente associados a um furacão.



Os media portugueses são muito bons, eles são os mini-tornados, agora os furacõezinhos, falta vir os mini-vulcõezinhos, os mini-tsunamis, os mini-nevões, ondinhas de calor, ondinhas de frio, mini-cheias, etc ...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2010 às 18:40)

Thomar disse:


> Os media portugueses são muito bons, eles são os mini-tornados, agora os furacõezinhos, falta vir os mini-vulcõezinhos, os mini-tsunamis, os mini-nevões, ondinhas de calor, ondinhas de frio, mini-cheias, etc ...



Enquanto não vierem com os nano-mini-micro-furacões podemo-nos considerar sortudos...


----------



## jPdF (15 Fev 2010 às 19:38)

Tirando o pormenor da queda de neve acima de 30 metros como está escrito em rodapé, fiquei a ouvir, precipitação, chuva, neve, quarta-feira, e quinta feira tantas vezes na mesma entrevista... 

Arre Jornalista...

VIDEO SIC


----------



## Lightning (24 Fev 2010 às 12:54)

*Raio mata agricultor no Alentejo*

A forte trovoada que assolou a região de Portel, no distrito de Évora, esta terça-feira à tarde, acabou por ser fatal para um agricultor, que morreu depois de ter sido atingido por um raio. A vítima, de 41 anos, estava a limpar oliveiras quando o temporal encetou.

O agricultor vivia em Oriola, com a esposa e dois filhos, segundo o Correio da Manhã, que noticia o incidente. No local onde o homem foi *atingido pelo trovão* estiveram cinco elementos dos bombeiros de Portel, que transportaram o corpo para o Hospital de Beja. 

In _A bola_

Agora, os trovões também nos atingem... Ahahaha  

Não é uma situação para gozar, estou a apenas a fazer troça do português da notícia. 

Enfim, mais um tesourinho para a colecção.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2010 às 11:07)

Estive há pouco a falar com uma jornalista em cujo jornal também utilizam o termo mini-tornado, e a justificação que me foi dada para a utilização desse termo foi a de que não podem colocar só "Tornado" num titulo de uma noticia, pois é um termo mais assustador para a população, e não se pretende alarmar as pessoas. Referiu também que utilizar num título "Tornado de pequena intensidade", ou "Tornado EF0" ocupa mais espaço ou não é tão prático. Afirmou também que conhecem a escala Fujita e sabem que mini-tornado é incorrecto, mas que por essa justificação, continuam a utilizar esse termo. 

Quanto aos outros Media, não sei se a justificação será a mesma.

Refira-se, no entanto, que nestes últimos dias, em muitos jornais já aparece a descrição da escala Fujita em anexo às noticias dos tornados.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 11:21)

ecobcg disse:


> Estive há pouco a falar com uma jornalista em cujo jornal também utilizam o termo mini-tornado, e a justificação que me foi dada para a utilização desse termo foi a de que não podem colocar só "Tornado" num titulo de uma noticia, pois é um termo mais assustador para a população, e não se pretende alarmar as pessoas.



Pois, com conhecimento de causa e utilizando o termo "mini-tornado" ainda é mais grave. As coisas têm que ser chamadas pelo seu nome, seja assustador ou não.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Fev 2010 às 11:28)

Já agora, fica aqui a "ESCALA FUJITA PORTUGUESA" de tornados para tentarmos compreender melhor o que se fala na comunicação social:


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Mar 2010 às 00:25)

Boas

Venho aqui dar a conhecer algumas das respostas dadas aos nossos vídeos no youtube, mostrando com isso o que (PRÁ I VAI NA CABEÇA DESTA GENTE)

Melhor impossivel  não vou indicar os responsáveis 

Respostas ao vídeo do tornado no Cabo Espichel 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

dia 27 e 28 de Fevereiro deste ano (2010) ja tivémos um ciclone.
e hoje de madrugada está um forte vendaval.
infelizmente vamos ter muito disto, devido ás alterações climáticas.
e os estúpidos dos Governantes mundiais não querem reduzir as emissões poluentes,
na Cimeira de Copenhaga cagaram-se para o clima

----------------------------------------------------------------------
ate as gaivotas passam no meio daquilo e nem mexem ... nao se esqueçam que estamos num cabo tem alteraçoes climaticas grandes aquilo foi apenas um cruzamento de altas pressoes com baixas pressoes i forma se aquela tempestade com raios etc os tornados classificados em f1 sao prai da intensidade de uma noite de vendaval e ja houve muitas por isso tambem nao seria muito dramatico

----------------------------------------------------------------------

te me arrepio para nós os portugueses seria um tragedia se o tornado atingi se o f1 um fenomeno raro no nosso pais, ja que estamos abituados a ver na tv, nos e.u.a agora aqui e chocante como o nosso clima esta a mudar

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
abraços


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Mar 2010 às 00:39)

Que dizer?! 

Hilariante, cómico, insólito...

Há pessoal que quando se depara com a possibilidade de expressar a sua opinião sobre um determinado assunto, que muitas vezes lhes passa completamente ao lado, não resistem em deixar um pequeno contributo, talvez com a ideia de que ficaria mal se não respondessem e o resultado por vezes dá nisto!


----------



## meteo (3 Mar 2010 às 15:01)

Na Tvi24 meados de Novembro quando se esperava cerca de 20 graus em Santarém e 18,19 no resto do Centro/Sul:
" E agora a Meteorologia.Amanhã 35 graus em Lisboa,e a cidade mais quente vai ser Santarém com 40 graus.Uma máxima muito elevada para a altura em questão "  

FOram buscar a previsão de dia 15 de Agosto ou coisa parecida? Fiquei parvo a olhar para aquilo.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 16:11)

meteo disse:


> Na Tvi24 meados de Novembro quando se esperava cerca de 20 graus em Santarém e 18,19 no resto do Centro/Sul:
> " E agora a Meteorologia.Amanhã 35 graus em Lisboa,e a cidade mais quente vai ser Santarém com 40 graus.Uma máxima muito elevada para a altura em questão "
> 
> FOram buscar a previsão de dia 15 de Agosto ou coisa parecida? Fiquei parvo a olhar para aquilo.



eu vi essa


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2010 às 12:55)

> A ministra da Educação, Isabel Alçada, foi ontem surpreendida durante a visita à Escola D. Manuel I, em Beja, com uma situação inesperada: o pavilhão polivalente coberto, acabado de construir - ao abrigo do projecto de requalificação do edifício escolar -, deixa entrar água a ponto de interditar o espaço às aulas de Educação Física. A governante, que disse ter sido informada da situação ontem de manhã, não escondeu o incómodo quando os jornalistas a confrontaram com o problema. E argumentou com uma insólita explicação. "Foi-me dito que o miniclima de Beja está relativamente diferente, graças ao Alqueva, que refrescou a cidade, e que tornou um pouco mais húmida esta zona."


http://jornal.publico.clix.pt/notic...tra-e-tecnicos-da-parque-escolar-18961922.htm


----------



## David sf (10 Mar 2010 às 13:09)

Vince disse:


> http://jornal.publico.clix.pt/notic...tra-e-tecnicos-da-parque-escolar-18961922.htm



É o tesourinho do ano! 40 km em linha recta, a menor distância entre Beja e a albufeira.







Basicamente é metade da distância ao mar. Suponho que a precipitação acima da média no Algarve também seja por culpa do Alqueva.
Mas sobre isto há muito mitos no Alentejo. Em Portel, sempre que há nevoeiro a culpa é do Alqueva, que fica a 20 km, a leste (quando o vento que traz quase sempre os nevoeiros é do quadrante oeste), a cota 150 m inferior. É certo que a albufeira originou um microclima que repercute em localidades próximas como Mourão, Reguengos ou Moura, mas não muito mais.


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2010 às 14:45)

Vince disse:


> http://jornal.publico.clix.pt/notic...tra-e-tecnicos-da-parque-escolar-18961922.htm



Neste momento também estou a escrever estas linhas de um edifício com pouco mais de 10 anos e que também mete água. Tenho para mim que se trata de um "mini clima" causado pelo "lago artificial" que se forma por cima do telhado plano deste edifício, maravilha arquitectónica que se tornou moda e que causa esta beleza natural das cascatas de água dentro dos edifícios! Um mimo "climático"!!


----------



## actioman (10 Mar 2010 às 18:44)

vitamos disse:


> Neste momento também estou a escrever estas linhas de um edifício com pouco mais de 10 anos e que também mete água. Tenho para mim que se trata de um "mini clima" causado pelo "lago artificial" que se forma por cima do telhado plano deste edifício, maravilha arquitectónica que se tornou moda e que causa esta beleza natural das cascatas de água dentro dos edifícios! Um mimo "climático"!!






O que eu me ri com o teu post!!!  Excelente humor sarcástico!


Quanto à notícia em si, é realmente um tesourinho deprimente da meteorologia, que serve sempre para justificar as incompetências dos outros, seja pela falta de capacidade técnica seja pelo orçamente reduzido que praticamente nada permite! 

E em relação aos mitos do Alqueva, vejam lá bem que também aqui chegam. E há quem afirme que os Invernos já são menos frios pela existência da dita barragem .


----------



## PDias (26 Mar 2010 às 13:11)

Boa tarde, 

aqui fica um exemplo de burrice ao mais alto nível:

http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Nevou....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=330999&tm=8


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2010 às 13:17)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> aqui fica um exemplo de burrice ao mais alto nível:
> 
> http://tv1.rtp.pt/noticias/?t=Nevou....rtp&headline=20&visual=9&article=330999&tm=8



Bem fez o IM em colocar em aviso amarelo o distrito do Porto em relação à neve


----------



## rozzo (26 Mar 2010 às 13:27)

É.. Esta foi demais..

Quando estou muito bem a ver o Telejornal no sofá, e vejo o José Alberto Carvalho a falar no tempo frio já em Março arregalo os olhos a pensar "ena, imagens do nevão na Estrela!".

E cai-me tudo ao chão quando vejo as fotos do granizo no Porto, e a maior das calmas e naturalidade com a qual ele está a referir aquilo como "neve em Março no Porto"..


----------



## actioman (26 Mar 2010 às 14:29)

Que falta de rigor, que falta de profissionalismo. Enfim, vendo isto e sabendo o que foi na realidade, imaginem a quantidade de notícias "aldrabadas" que nos dão noutros temas para os quais não temos conhecimentos suficientes para saber o que realmente se passou! Este jornalista não tem um e-mail ou outro contacto, para que possamos, em massa, reclamar com tamanha falta de verdade!?


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2010 às 14:51)

Sim, cambada de incompetentes e incultos esses jornalistas...isto para não dizer outra coisa...

ainda hoje aqui colegas do  trabalho falaram que ontem nevou na zona da Ponte Arrábida em Vila Nova de Gaia...e eu por mais que lhes explique que não foi neve mas sim granizo que acumulou ...as pessoas continuam a dizer que foi neve.... Graças à informação que a TV deu...

alguns colegas ouviram na TV que foi fenómeno raro/inédito em Março... e que a estrada estava branca de neve ..... 

outros argumentam que estava muito frio ontem à tarde e que podia de facto ter nevado bem... ...sim com 11 graus....de facto é temperatura para nevar e acumular aqui no Litoral Norte... até ontem nunca se tinha assistido a tal fenómeno inédito e espectacular.....


por mais que argumente que foi granizo,e que inclusivé pode ocorrer no Verão, os meus colegas ficam na deles...se a TV  disse neve...foi neve e pronto...

desisto

enfim...as pessoas em geral já teem uma cultura meteorológica pobre...é assunto que não interessa à maioria.. e com estes "jornalistas" a darem notícias deturpadas como estas ainda pior... ele é mini tornados, trombas de água para classificarem chuvas fortes... e agora granizo neve... para a próxima vão noticiar que apareceu a branca de neve e os 7 anões na estrada... e que logo a seguir começou a nevar....



e o pior de tudo é que continuam sistemáticamente a cometer os mesmos erros...


----------



## actioman (26 Mar 2010 às 15:54)

Snifa o que mais impressiona é a credibilidade que as pessoas dão ao que é dito na TV! Afinal ainda conseguem manipular a cabeça dos portugueses, pensei que já estivéssemos com uma mentalidade mais madura!!


----------



## rozzo (26 Mar 2010 às 16:16)

actioman disse:


> Snifa o que mais impressiona é a credibilidade que as pessoas dão ao que é dito na TV! Afinal ainda conseguem manipular a cabeça dos portugueses, pensei que já estivéssemos com uma mentalidade mais madura!!



Exacto isso é que me perturba.
"Como disseram na TV é porque é!".
Portanto esta e outras notícias de outros temas, levam o "rebanho" atrás..

Por alguma razão os meteorologistas têm tão má fama, basta ver a deturpação que é um boletim dado num noticiário por um jornalista por comparação com uma previsão descritiva no site do IM para mandar as mãos à cabeça, e entender o porquê de as pessoas acharem as previsões más.

Quanto a este caso particular, o relatado pelo Snifa dá mesmo vontade e raiva de ver por OBRIGAÇÃO a RTP fazer no telejornal logo nos primeiros minutos um "esclarecimento sobre a notícia errada e que induziu pessoas em erro" no noticiário da véspera.

Mas enfim, não temos poder para tal.. Mas é de facto triste..


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2010 às 17:15)

Cabe a cada um de nós, corrigir os erros dos jornalistas, gaffes todos cometemos e isso é lógico. Então, eu digo o seguinte, sejam vocês a alertarem as pessoas que cometeram esses gaffes, de uma forma construtiva.

Eu agora vou dar um exemplo: No dia em que falou-se do mini tornado em Portimão, eu mesmo mandei um e-mail para alguns jornais do Algarve a explicar que não existe mini-tornados, mas sim tornados. O único Jornal que respondeu-me foi o Barlavento, e eles ficaram esclarecidos, tanto que a notícia foi enriquecida:http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=40001.
Depois o Barlavento informou-se melhor com o IM, que depois veio esta notícia:  http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=40211


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2010 às 12:18)

*Meteorologia: Clima desagrava por dois dias*



> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê para hoje uma melhoria do estado do tempo, situação que irá manter-se na terça-feira, dia a partir do qual as condições climatéricas irão agravar-se devido à aproximação de um sistema frontal.
> 
> «Um sistema frontal, associado a uma outra depressão, irá começar a agravar o estado do tempo a partir de terça-feira, altura em que começará a aproximar-se do continente», disse o meteorologista Luís Serrano à Lusa.
> 
> ...



http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?section_id=13&id_news=446060


----------



## Pixie (19 Abr 2010 às 13:56)

São é apanhados do clima... é com cada patacoada... e são estes os senhores doutores jornalistas...
Nem sabem escrever... deviam eram ser jornaleiros, que vergonha!


----------



## Ledo (25 Abr 2010 às 10:32)

Depois de ler uma notícia do Público fiquei a saber que a época de furacões no Atlântico foi antecipada e iniciou-se em Abril.



> Pelo menos dez pessoas morreram e 20 ficaram feridas ontem na passagem de vários tornados e furacões no Mississípi, revelaram as autoridades.
> (...)
> 
> 
> ...


Fonte: Público

É impressionante como conseguiram colocar palavras na boca de Instituições que estas não proferiram.


A notícia completa aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 09:47)

*Viagem ao epicentro do calor: 50 ºC ao sol na Amareleja*



> A vila está deserta ao meio-dia. O termómetro da farmácia Portugal regista pelo segundo dia consecutivo a marca 50
> 
> "Isto é uma aula de emagrecimento pós-moderno, perdem- -se cinco a seis quilos por sessão." Na Casa do Povo da Amareleja está um grupo de senhoras de caderno e leque na mão. Riem-se com a brincadeira do professor António Revez para desatarem no típico tagarelar alentejano. Não fosse a ventoinha, suariam ainda mais, e a verdade é que não estão ali para entrar na linha - é uma das últimas sessões da formação em jardinagem, já a preparar a cerimónia de encerramento na próxima sexta-feira. É também uma das poucas coisas a acontecer na Amareleja. Passa pouco das 15 horas.
> 
> ...



_Forever_ 50ºC  a notícia é uma autêntica pérola da meteorologia dos cursos farinha amparo


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 09:58)

Grande notícia. Parece que o termómetro da farmácia mais famosa de Portugal não marca felizmente mais que 50ºC, senão nem queria imaginar.

Ontem dei comigo a pensar. "Tenho alguns conhecimentos de meteorologia e estes jornalistas são uns incompetentes. E se eles fizerem uma reportagem sobre outra área técnica, será que estou a ouvir a verdade?". Pois...


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2010 às 11:04)

http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1613189&seccao=Sul

Nada alarmista nem sensacionalista o título desta noticia.. 

*"Tornados e tsunamis assustaram populações a sul do País"*


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2010 às 13:31)

> Calor: Alerta amarelo em oito *concelhos*
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) lançou esta madrugada avisos de tempo quente para oito *concelhos* de Portugal continental, face às elevadas temperaturas previstas, alertando ainda para o risco máximo de incêndio em algumas regiões do Centro e do Algarve.
> 
> ...



in http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/calor-alerta-amarelo-em-oito-concelhos

O IM sempre a melhorar o lançamento de avisos, agora já lança avisos por concelho... Mas é um calor muito selectivo, só atinge 8 dos mais de 300 concelhos de Portugal. E 8 concelhos em 8 "regiões" (Bragança, Évora, Guarda, Vila Real, Beja, Portalegre, Castelo  Branco e Braga)  dá um concelho em cada uma.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

*Fim-de-semana vai ser quente!*



> Aproveite que este Sol não dura sempre. Lá para terça-feira, até pode chover
> 
> Évora e Beja são as cidades mais quentes do país, este sábado, com uma máxima prevista de 37 graus. Um verdadeiro fim-de-semana de Verão. O calor vai apertar e, nestes dois dias de descanso, as temperaturas vão chegar aos 40 graus. Uma subida gradual nos termómetros, sobretudo no interior.
> 
> ...



A previsão correcta deveria ser calor durante grande parte da semana, e possibilidade de ocorrência aguaceiros no Algarve.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Viagem ao epicentro do calor: 50 ºC ao sol na Amareleja*
> 
> _Forever_ 50ºC  a notícia é uma autêntica pérola da meteorologia dos cursos farinha amparo



Toda a histeria dos famosos 50ºC acabou por resultar nisto.


> *Recorde de temperatura foi de 47,4º em 2003 na Amareleja*
> 
> A temperatura mais elevada de sempre em Portugal foi de 47,4º e registou-se em 2003 na Amareleja, concelho de Moura. Ontem, segunda-feira, Setúbal e Santarém foram as cidades mais quentes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 18:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Toda a histeria dos famosos 50ºC acabou por resultar nisto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabou a histeria dos 50ºC, mas dos 47,3ºC ditos pelo IM em 2003, já vamos nos 47,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jul 2010 às 22:44)

David sf disse:


> in http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/calor-alerta-amarelo-em-oito-concelhos
> 
> O IM sempre a melhorar o lançamento de avisos, agora já lança avisos por concelho... Mas é um calor muito selectivo, só atinge 8 dos mais de 300 concelhos de Portugal. E 8 concelhos em 8 "regiões" (Bragança, Évora, Guarda, Vila Real, Beja, Portalegre, Castelo  Branco e Braga)  dá um concelho em cada uma.



Eu acho que o jornalista que escreveu a peça e sem querer até acertou em cheio! Os alertas, avisos o que lhe quiserem chamar são efectivamente para as cidades que os denominam, concelhos portanto que por acaso são capitais de distrito arrastando consigo toda uma região... Acho que me fiz entender... Sou completamente contra este modelo que o IM usa.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jul 2010 às 23:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu acho que o jornalista que escreveu a peça e sem querer até acertou em cheio! Os alertas, avisos o que lhe quiserem chamar são efectivamente para as cidades que os denominam, concelhos portanto que por acaso são capitais de distrito arrastando consigo toda uma região... Acho que me fiz entender... Sou completamente contra este modelo que o IM usa.



Mesmo que o IM tivesse meios técnicos e humanos para implementar um sistema de alertas por cada concelho do país, ainda assim, estaria em causa a sua aplicação. Reparem que existem concelhos pequenos e outros grandes, mesmo na área geográfica restringida ao concelho existem locais de clima e condições meteorológicas distintas, ex: concelho de sintra, covilhã (s.Estrela vs cova da beira) e muitos, muitos outros concelhos..

Sei que parece estranho observar o distrito de braga com alerta vermelho e logo ao lado no distrito de vila real, estar alerta amarelo.. Quer dizer, se estou em cima da linha limítrofe dos 2 distritos, dum lado estou com um alerta vermelho e no outro estou com alerta amarelo, e onde fica o alerta laranja, na linha limítrofe??


----------



## Thomar (27 Jul 2010 às 23:18)

Paulo H disse:


> (...).
> 
> *Sei que parece estranho observar o distrito de braga com alerta vermelho e logo ao lado no distrito de vila real, estar alerta amarelo.. Quer dizer, se estou em cima da linha limítrofe dos 2 distritos, dum lado estou com um alerta vermelho e no outro estou com alerta amarelo, e onde fica o alerta laranja, na linha limítrofe??*



E o que dizer de hoje do distrito de Viana do Castelo? Em Viana do Castelo ás 16h (se não me engano, ou seria ás 15h) estavam +32ºC, mas no mesmo distrito, em Monção estavam +40,2ºC mais do que suficiente para activar o Alerta Vermelho... (segundo os critérios de emissão do IM).


----------



## 1337 (28 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Thomar disse:


> E o que dizer de hoje do distrito de Viana do Castelo? Em Viana do Castelo ás 16h (se não me engano, ou seria ás 15h) estavam +32ºC, mas no mesmo distrito, em Monção estavam +40,2ºC mais do que suficiente para activar o Alerta Vermelho... (segundo os critérios de emissão do IM).



sim
eu moro em ponte de lima
por aqui tiveram mais de 38 e são apenas 20 km de viana
a temperatura em 20 km pode mudar 8 graus ou mais


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 19:04)

Pergunta do IMTT do exame do código da Estrada (XIV - Iluminação, passageiros e carga, condução defensiva e peões).

Meteoque ?  a falta do acentos ainda tolero, agora palavras mal escritas é que pronto


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Ago 2010 às 19:22)

Os famosos 50ºC algures...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os famosos 50ºC algures...



uau sim senhora, os 50ºC não nos largam.


----------



## David sf (10 Ago 2010 às 13:17)

> No futuro, as catástrofes de Verão poderão vir a ser normais
> 10.08.2010
> Helena Geraldes, Nicolau Ferreira
> 
> ...



in http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1450703


----------



## HotSpot (10 Ago 2010 às 14:08)

Fantástico.

Desse texto todo aproveita-se esta parte: _"Não há certezas científicas"_


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Provavelmente apenas um lapsus-linguae ou até má transcrição jornalística, Pedro Viterbo é cientista com vasta obra publicada


----------



## Zerrui (26 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

HotSpot disse:


> (...)
> Ontem dei comigo a pensar. "Tenho alguns conhecimentos de meteorologia e estes jornalistas são uns incompetentes. E se eles fizerem uma reportagem sobre outra área técnica, será que estou a ouvir a verdade?". Pois...



Olá Hotspot:

O seu ponto de vista é curioso e coincide com o meu, ex-meteorologista do IM, que costumava dizer, quando deparava com um comentário de qualidade técnica duvidosa proferido por um especialista: quem não sabe alemão, não consegue apontar um erro num texto escrito nessa língua! Mesmo na casa-mãe da Meteorologia deixou de haver unanimidade no léxico técnico... No léxico e na interpretação. 
Hoje vi referências a um "tornado de fogo" no Brasil e a um asiático "tornado num campo de futebol". Ocorre-me dizer que não o são. Os tornados são trombas nebulosas (estão ligadas a uma nuvem convectiva), constituídas por gotas de água (são considerados hidrometeoros) que arrastam detritos desde a superfície. Nos dois vídeos, existe um claro movimento de rotação do ar que arrasta fogo e fumo de um incêndio num deles e muito pó e alguns objectos no outro, enquanto se joga à bola. No entanto, nenhum deles está ligado a uma nuvem. Serão litometeoros. São torvelinhos, remoinhos, colunas rodopiantes e ascendentes de ar, como os que frequentemente se vêem nos campos, em dias calmos de calor, designados por demónios de poeira. É o ar que sobe turbulentamente num local a isso propício e leva à convergência violenta junto ao solo.
Zerrui


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2010 às 01:28)

*Noites de bater o dente*



> Ventos gélidos provenientes do Centro da Europa são responsáveis pela primeira vaga de frio deste Outono, que, na próxima madrugada, levará os termómetros a descerem aos três graus em Bragança e na Guarda.
> 
> Noites frias de bater o dente serão sentidas em todo o Interior do País. Em Beja, a temperatura mínima será, amanhã, de seis graus, tal como em Castelo Branco e Viseu. No Litoral, as noites permanecem mais amenas a Sul, com 11 graus em Lisboa e 14 em Faro. Contudo, a Norte do Cabo da Roca, o frio também será sentido: Leiria irá registar 4 graus, Braga, 5, e o Porto atinge os oito graus.
> 
> ...



Versão papel.

A vermelho "Vaga de frio".


----------



## Knyght (18 Out 2010 às 11:00)

Essas temperaturas não são normais?


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2010 às 21:52)

As temperaturas são normais, os jornalistas é que não


----------



## Pirata (19 Out 2010 às 23:35)

F_R disse:


> As temperaturas são normais, os jornalistas é que não


----------



## stormy (23 Out 2010 às 22:10)

Acerca do episódio de baixas temperaturas minimas que tivemos ( e antevendo uma proxima semana com noites bem frias e fortes inversões, apesar dos dias amenos), acho que os jornalistas fizeram bem em adverter as populações...é uma noticia que faz sentido pois adverte as pessoas acerca do facto e tambem lançam uma especie de curiosidade tipo.."ah e tal, as temperaturas vão baixar de um modo relativamente rapido.."bom..vocês precebem a ideia
Acho muito mais util ter reportagens sobre os primeiros dias frescos de outono do que ter programas onde se perde tempo e dinheiro em discussões do arco da velha....
Apesar disto, esta reacção das entidades de comunicação social, demonstra ( não só o sensasionalismo absurdo de quem quer ganhar dinheiro á conta das mais infimas tretas) como tambem alguma falta de conhecimento, ou vontde de fazer as coisas bem fundamentadas

Quem me surpreendeu há uns tempos, por ter o assunto bem estudado, foi o Ricardo Araujo Pereira, que fez uma crónica muito gira sobre a "Meteoingenuidade" do pais em que vivemos:

*Nobody expects the portuguese winter* 

Todos os anos, Portugal é surpreendido duas vezes: uma vez pelo Verão e outra pelo Inverno. Nunca estamos à espera deles. Para o resto do mundo, a natureza é cíclica, monótona e repetitiva. Para nós, é uma caixinha de surpresas. «Olha, lá vem o Verão outra vez. E não é que traz novamente muito calor, este bandido? Se calhar devíamos ter feito uma limpeza às matas.

Ops!, tarde de mais, já está tudo a arder.» No Inverno, a mesma coisa.

«Olha, lá vem o Inverno outra vez. E não é que traz novamente muita chuva, este bandido? Se calhar devíamos ter feito uma limpeza às sarjetas. Ops!, tarde de mais, já está tudo alagado.» E assim sucessivamente.

Nunca cansa. E, no entanto, imagino que os jornalistas usem sempre a mesma notícia. Há dois ou três pormenores que mudam, como a marca dos helicópteros que combatem o fogo ou o número de viaturas que são arrastadas pela enxurrada, mas o resto é igual: «Violento incêndio ali», «Fortes chuvas acolá». Até os adjectivos que qualificam as catástrofes são previsíveis: os incêndios são quase todos violentos e é raro as chuvas serem outra coisa que não fortes. Não há memória de fortes incêndios e violentas chuvas, por exemplo. Mas não é por isso que deixamos de receber as notícias com renovada surpresa. Temos dificuldade em acreditar que ainda não foi desta que a chuva deixou de causar os estragos próprios da chuva. É verdade que, este ano, a chuva deu novamente cabo das estradas e voltou a fazer vítimas, mas pode ser que, para o ano, chova mais civilizadamente. Todos os anos damos uma oportunidade à chuva. E, por um lado, ainda bem.

Não sei se consigo imaginar Portugal sem as calamidades. As calamidades ajudam-nos a organizar a vida. São pontos de referência. «Quando é que mudámos de casa? Foi depois dos incêndios de 91, porque eu já tinha o Citroën que foi levado pelas cheias de 94, mas ainda não tinha ficado sem a perna esquerda, que foi ao ar nos incêndios de 92.» Se as autoridades competentes começam a varrer as matas e a limpar as sarjetas, deixamos de ter a noção da passagem do tempo. Ainda vamos ter de comprar uma agenda. Com as calamidades, é dinheiro que se poupa.

E não só. Há gente cuja vida tem sido salva pelas calamidades. Gente que sobreviveu às cheias de 87 porque ainda estava no hospital a recuperar dos incêndios de 86. Gente que se salvou dos incêndios de 99 porque ainda tinha a casa alagada pelas cheias de 98 e usou a água para combater as chamas.

Enfim, gosto da esfera armilar, na nossa bandeira. Mas uma sarjeta entupida, entre o vermelho e o verde, também não ficava mal.


Boca do Inferno – Ricardo Araújo Pereira

In, http://my-nepenthe.blogspot.com


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2010 às 11:56)

stormy disse:


> Quem me surpreendeu há uns tempos, por ter o assunto bem estudado, foi o Ricardo Araujo Pereira, que fez uma crónica muito gira sobre a "Meteoingenuidade" do pais em que vivemos:
> 
> *Nobody expects the portuguese winter*
> 
> ...



Esse texto está aqui representado. Embora um pouco diferente, mas muito engraçado.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mbppLt-TLw&feature=related"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2010 às 11:41)

http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3835

(Já foi corrigido).

Afinal até somos um país grande


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2010 às 14:26)

Tudo bem que os estragos foram avultados mas calma lá senhores, não foi nenhum furacão.


----------



## 1337 (8 Dez 2010 às 14:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tudo bem que os estragos foram avultados mas calma lá senhores, não foi nenhum furacão.



eles nem devem saber distinguir tornado de furacão mario
tens de perceber isso


----------



## Paulo H (8 Dez 2010 às 16:11)

No jornal correio da manhã de hoje, um meteorologista refere que os tornados em portugal, não têm a mesma natureza daqueles que ocorrem nos E.U.A.! Ok, até podem ser diferentes, ser possível fazer storm tracking e com sorte apanhar um tornado em formação. Mas duvido muito que na américa não ocorram tornados como o que ocorreu ontem, após desenvolvimento de uma supercélula com passagem a tornado a 100km da costa. O que mais não falta nos estados unidos é linha costeira onde supercélulas possam entrar continente adentro! À semelhança de portugal, têm também linha costeira a oeste, à nossa latitude.


----------



## Pixie (9 Dez 2010 às 17:29)

Hoje na Sic falavam no "mini-tornado" do ano passado, e do "grande-tornado" deste feriado!!!!
É uma nova escala... mini e grande... lol!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2010 às 23:25)

É preciso editar a imagem que o HotSpot fez há uns tempos


----------



## Pixie (11 Dez 2010 às 14:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> É preciso editar a imagem que o HotSpot fez há uns tempos



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL!!!!


----------



## Knyght (11 Dez 2010 às 19:14)

Ohhh *Vince* com o orçamento que o IM tem comparado ao da AEMET, e logo em utilização de produtos da Eumetsat sendo muito inferior é claro e logico que não se de a devida importância... (Irónico)


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Encontrei este video actual sobre o tornado do passado dia 7 que afectou esta zona. 

Palavras do Sr. Ministro Rui Pereira...


Passo a citar "Isto aqui foi mesmo o epicentro do furacão, do cone..."


----------



## N_Fig (12 Dez 2010 às 19:21)

ac_cernax disse:


> Encontrei este video actual sobre o tornado do passado dia 7 que afectou esta zona.
> 
> Palavras do Sr. Ministro Rui Pereira...
> 
> ...



E eu a pensar que tinha sido um mini-tornado.
Enfim, nada de novo.


----------



## fablept (22 Dez 2010 às 01:20)

Tirado de um fórum..







Pancadas de chuva?

Ps..já corrigiram
http://www.weather.com/weather/today/POXX0014:1:PO


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2010 às 15:05)

fablept disse:


> Tirado de um fórum..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os nossos colegas Brasileiros dizem "pancadas" quando se querem referir aquilo que nós chamamos "aguaceiros"


----------



## vinc7e (22 Dez 2010 às 19:19)

Mais uma pérola do nosso querido IM.











Em Braga a temperatura mínima prevista para hoje é 10ºC, amanha a máxima é 8ºC,
portanto, à meia noite, a temperatura vai dar um trambolhão 
Para o Porto acontece algo semelhante.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 19:27)

vinc7e disse:


> Mais uma pérola do nosso querido IM.
> 
> Em Braga a temperatura mínima prevista para hoje é 10ºC, amanha a máxima é 8ºC,
> portanto, à meia noite, a temperatura vai dar um trambolhão
> Para o Porto acontece algo semelhante.



As mínimas são para a noite/madrugada.

No caso de Braga:

Madrugada de hoje: 10ºC
Tarde de hoje: 13ºC
Madrugada de amanhã: 4ºC
Tarde de amanhã: 8ºC

Que prestigio para algumas barbaridades aqui colocadas, comparar com algo de fácil leitura...


----------



## vinc7e (22 Dez 2010 às 19:33)

As mínimas são para a noite/madrugada??
Então porquê que eles têm em cima os intervalos *12 - 24* e*00 - 12*

Essa é que é a leitura fácil que eu e qualquer pessoa ao ver essa informação faz.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 19:48)

vinc7e disse:


> As mínimas são para a noite/madrugada??
> Então porquê que eles têm em cima os intervalos *12 - 24* e*00 - 12*
> 
> Essa é que é a leitura fácil que eu e qualquer pessoa ao ver essa informação faz.



Essa tua leitura simples esbarra num pormenor. As temperaturas que aparecem nos 2 intervalos são os mesmos . Só mudam as condições.

Mesmo assim penso que não ficas esclarecido...como já disse mais que uma vez faz chegar o desagrado ao I.M. pela forma como apresentam as previsões gráficas.

Agora continuar neste tópico a discutir o sexo dos anjos? Tem paciência, fica por aqui.


----------



## vinc7e (22 Dez 2010 às 19:57)

HotSpot disse:


> Essa tua leitura simples esbarra num pormenor. As temperaturas que aparecem nos 2 intervalos são os mesmos . Só mudam as condições.
> 
> Mesmo assim penso que não ficas esclarecido...como já disse mais que uma vez faz chegar o desagrado ao I.M. pela forma como apresentam as previsões gráficas.
> 
> Agora continuar neste tópico a discutir o sexo dos anjos? Tem paciência, fica por aqui.



Eu não estou a discutir nada. Apenas me limitei a postar um caso que (na minha opinião) se enquadra perfeitamente neste tópico.
Mas já percebi (ao longo dos últimos tempos) que "falar mal" do IM aqui no forum é quase um crime de lesa-pátria.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

vinc7e disse:


> Eu não estou a discutir nada. Apenas me limitei a postar um caso que (na minha opinião) se enquadra perfeitamente neste tópico.
> Mas já percebi (ao longo dos últimos tempos) que "falar mal" do IM aqui no forum é quase um crime de lesa-pátria.



E na minha opinião as tuas "opiniões" é que se enquadram perfeitamente neste tópico. Falar mal do I.M. no fórum não é crime nenhum de lesa-pátria. Falar mal por falar é outra coisa.

E dou-te já um exemplo de que não é crime nenhum falar mal do I.M.
Por acaso, um post meu e logo hoje (há coisas fantásticas, não há ):

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...ntro-dezembro-2010-a-5127-122.html#post252556

Portanto, assim como acho que julgaste mal o I.M., estás agora da mesma forma a julgar mal a administração do fórum. Se quiseres também discordar do meu comentário sobre o I.M. estás à vontade.


----------



## Geiras (25 Dez 2010 às 23:24)

Boas, foi apenas falta de atenção por parte do IM, mas partilho na mesmo 

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 28 de Dezembro de 2010

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade em
especial nas regiões Sul e interior Norte e Centro.
*Períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) predominando de sueste,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) do quadrante
sul.
*Períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.*
Subida da temperatura mínima e pequena subida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Boas, foi apenas falta de atenção por parte do IM, mas partilho na mesmo
> 
> Previsão para 3ª Feira, 28 de Dezembro de 2010
> 
> ...



Deve-se ao facto de poder acontecer duas vezes durante o dia!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Dez 2010 às 12:16)

ac_cernax disse:


> Encontrei este video actual sobre o tornado do passado dia 7 que afectou esta zona.
> 
> Palavras do Sr. Ministro Rui Pereira...
> 
> Passo a citar "Isto aqui foi mesmo o epicentro do furacão, do cone..."



Eu gosto da parte "EPICENTRO DO FURAÇÃO", E eu a pensar que epicentros era nos sismos e furações fossem outros fenemonos um bocadinho maiores e de diferentes caracteristicas... Sou mesmo burro!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

*Chuva glaciar está a paralisar capital russa e arredores*



> A chuva glaciar que atingiu Moscovo, no sábado, provocou o corte de energia eléctrica nos arredores da capital, afectando cerca de 100 mil pessoas, o encerramento do aeroporto de Domodedovo e a perturbações nos transportes.
> 
> O corte de fornecimento de energia eléctrica deve-se à ruptura de cabos que não aguentaram o peso do gelo.
> 
> ...



O que é chuva glaciar ??


----------



## Paulo H (26 Dez 2010 às 16:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Chuva glaciar está a paralisar capital russa e arredores*
> 
> 
> 
> O que é chuva glaciar ??



Fui ao weatherunderground e consultei moscovo:

às 15h (de portugal), em moscovo está "Chuvisco gelando" com -5.6C! Ou seja, chuva glaciar deve ser um novo termo para traduzir "freezing rain"! Podia ser pior, chamarem-lhe micro-granizo ou coisa do género.. Lol..


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2010 às 17:13)

Paulo H disse:


> Fui ao weatherunderground e consultei moscovo:
> 
> às 15h (de portugal), em moscovo está "Chuvisco gelando" com -5.6C! Ou seja, chuva glaciar deve ser um novo termo para traduzir "freezing rain"! Podia ser pior, chamarem-lhe micro-granizo ou coisa do género.. Lol..



Ainda se fosse chuva glacial... Agora chuva glaciar é chuva que escorre dos glaciares?


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 20:22)

Mais uma do IM 


GRUPO ORIENTAL

Previsão para 3ª Feira, 4 de Janeiro de 2011

Grupos Ocidental e Central: Céu muito nublado, com abertas
a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.
*Vento sul muito fresco a FORTE *(40/65 km/h) com rajadas até
75 km/h, rodando para oeste.
Mar grosso a ALTEROSO. Ondas sudoeste de 4 a 5 metros.
Grupo Oriental: Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da
tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros.
Vento do quadrante sul muito fresco (40/50 km/h) com
rajadas até 65 km/h.
Mar grosso. Ondas sudoeste de 4 metros.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 20:45)

Não vejo nada de mal, eles têm outra escala nos Açores. Muito fresco corresponde a moderado quase forte, Fresco corresponde a moderado.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não vejo nada de mal, eles têm outra escala nos Açores. Muito fresco corresponde a moderado quase forte, Fresco corresponde a moderado.



Eu como não falo açoreano, desconhecia isso 

Peço desculpa então.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

Desculpem o Off-Topic.
Mas há certos membros que arranjam qualquer erro ou mesmo desconhecimento que levam a erros de quem interpreta mal só para criticar.
E uma das coisas que deveriam fazer era auto-criticarem-se em vez de criticarem os outros (pelo mal).
Se muitos post's de membros que criticam o IM fossem postos nalgum sitio, pensariam duas vezes ao fazerem certos disparates que vemos por aqui.


----------



## stormy (1 Jan 2011 às 23:48)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Eu como não falo açoreano, desconhecia isso
> 
> Peço desculpa então.



Bom.....o termo nada tem a ver com especificidades linguisticas das ilhas, mas sim é um termo oficial da escala de beaufort!


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

Escala Beaufort 







Fonte


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jan 2011 às 00:00)

Dan, era mesmo o que ia responder. Mas como é que alguém que nem sabe o que é a escala Beaufort vem colocar "Tesourinhos Deprimentes" destes 

Mas este é um tópico que dá para tudo, tesourinhos deprimentes, ou comentários que passam a ser eles próprios, os tesourinhos deprimentes.


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

Poxa, já pedi desculpa, não conhecia o termo dito.
Não precisam de bater mais no ceguinho.

Estou a ver que ando a ser "mal" recebido por muita gente aqui do fórum. Desisto.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Jan 2011 às 11:51)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Poxa, já pedi desculpa, não conhecia o termo dito.
> Não precisam de bater mais no ceguinho.
> 
> Estou a ver que ando a ser "mal" recebido por muita gente aqui do fórum. Desisto.





Eu é que não entendo como vieste colocar esta mensagem aqui no fórum.

Se eu te tirei a duvida do messenger, porque a vieste colocar ?

Só se não entendeste, mas tu próprio o disseste.

E se não conhecias o termo, não precisavas de dizer " mais 1 do IM"


----------



## Z13 (2 Jan 2011 às 11:57)

Trovoadapower disse:


> Poxa, já pedi desculpa, não conhecia o termo dito.
> Não precisam de bater mais no ceguinho.
> 
> Estou a ver que ando a ser "mal" recebido por muita gente aqui do fórum. Desisto.



Não tens que desistir... Ninguém é perfeito e afinal "Errar é humano"!

Apenas tens que ter consciência que tu, como eu e todos os outros, somos uns ignorantes em meteorologia! E como tal, devemos ter o máximo cuidado com o que escrevemos e acima de tudo com o que criticamos!

Senão corremos o risco de passar pelo ridículo e exibir a nossa ignorância!

Espero que tenhas aprendido a lição e que continues a colaborar no fórum no sentido de _evolução_ e não no de _destruição_...

Bom domingo e boas caçadas!


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

Simplesmente interpretei alguns comentários como uma ofensa à minha pessoa.
Peço desculpa ao *I.M* e a todos os membros e visitantes do fórum.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

*Mau Tempo: Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal em alerta amarelo*



> Os distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal estão em alerta amarelo, o menos forte de três, até às 12:00 de sexta-feira, devido às previsões de chuvas intensas, informou hoje a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).
> 
> A entrada em Portugal Continental de "uma linha de forte instabilidade com células convectivas", que pode provocar "precipitação intensa associada a ventos fortes" e que poderá afetar aqueles quatro distritos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

*Portugal vai continuar a tremer de frio até dia 31*



> As baixas temperaturas que se fazem sentir por todo o território de Portugal Continental vão manter-se pelo menos até dia 31 de Janeiro, segundo as previsões a dez dias disponibilizadas no site do Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> A massa de ar frio que afecta Portugal fez com que todos os distritos do Continente, com excepção de Faro, apresentem temperaturas mínimas inferiores a cinco graus centígrados.
> 
> ...



Não queria estar na pele deste jornalista


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Portugal vai continuar a tremer de frio até dia 31*
> 
> 
> 
> Não queria estar na pele deste jornalista



Que belo tiro no escuro. hehehe


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 09:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Portugal vai continuar a tremer de frio até dia 31*
> 
> 
> 
> Não queria estar na pele deste jornalista



Infelizmente, quem vai fcar em causa é o IM. Ele não avisa que a sua "fonte" foi a página de internet actualizada automáticamente e que só os primeiros 3 dias são vistoriados por meteorologistas.
é escrever por escrever sem saber nada do que se escreve. confusa esta frase mas correcta.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

A ignorância dos jornalistas sobre a meteorologia acaba muitas vezes em criticas injustas ao IM por parte da população


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 16:36)

Ajudem-me a perceber uma coisa...
Como é que temos em Janeiro 16 mm e em 2011 temos 266,2mm???!!! Tivemos meses em 2011 antes de Janeiro?!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
No Site do Turismo do Algarve
http://meteo.turismodoalgarve.pt/


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2011 às 17:32)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ajudem-me a perceber uma coisa...
> Como é que temos em Janeiro 16 mm e em 2011 temos 266,2mm???!!! Tivemos meses em 2011 antes de Janeiro?!



Provavelmente está a contar o ano hidrológico que se iniciou em Outubro. Se assim for a descrição está errada, embora o valor esteja correcto.


----------



## Vince (24 Jan 2011 às 17:42)

Este tópico era mesmo para Tesourinhos deprimentes, momentos excepcionais de verdadeira humor e gargalhada para erros monumentais, tipo chamar furacão  a um Tornado, etc. Mas ultimamente transformaram o tópico em meros reports de erros e coisas relativamente banais. 

Assim deixa de ter piada.... a banalização dos tesourinhos....


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2011 às 20:13)

Quanto à estação da região de turismo do Algarve é o ano hidrológico, não é nenhum erro mas sim uma impossibilidade do software que não aceita o termo ano hidrológico 2010/2011 mas só aceita o termo ano de 2011, quando colocam ano hidrológico 2010/2011 soma os 2 anos, assim programaram entre Outubro e Dezembro 2010 e Janeiro a Setembro 2011. 

Quando sai uma notícia que vai fazer frio até 31 de Janeiro parece ser a realidade. Ou não será. Na minha opinião, não é nenhum tesourinho deprimente, mas cada um é livre de criticar o que quer que seja. Os jornalistas tal como as pessoas do senso comum, vão ao site do IM consultam as previsões dão uma olhadela nas previsões a 10 dias e vêem frio até ao final do mês. Acham que percebem alguma coisa de cartas meteorológicas?

Tal como disse, o Vince este tópico é para coisas que nos fazem rir e não banalidades que qualquer pessoa que vá ao site do IM tem acesso a esses dados.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2011 às 21:27)

10ºC de máxima e mínima, acho que nem nos climas tropicais ocorre tão pequena amplitude térmica 





Extremos de Lisboa Geofísico de hoje:

Máx - 18,3ºC
Mín - 12,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2011 às 17:21)

*Mau tempo no Carnaval*



> O tempo não vai ajudar aos foliões do Carnaval. Para os próximos dias, o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê temperaturas baixas, aguaceiros e até neve.
> 
> “As notícias não são muito boas. Para amanhã, já estão previstos aguaceiros que deverão começar nas regiões do Interior, e que serão de neve acima dos 800 mil metros, e depois vão estender-se gradualmente a todo o território”, afirmou Idália Mendonça, em declarações à TSF.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geiras (3 Mar 2011 às 17:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Mau tempo no Carnaval*



Credo...vou ter de subir assim tanto para ver neve ??


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mar 2011 às 19:40)

Erro corrigido...

"“As notícias não são muito boas. Para amanhã, já estão previstos aguaceiros que deverão começar nas regiões do Interior, e que serão de neve acima dos *800 metros*, e depois vão estender-se gradualmente a todo o território”, afirmou Idália Mendonça, em declarações à TSF.

O mau tempo vai prolongar-se até terça-feira, dia em que muitos foliões saem à rua para festejar a época. “Este tempo vai prolongar-se até à terça-feira de Carnaval”, acrescentou.

Também a região da Madeira vai ser afectada pelo mau tempo, que se deve “à influência de uma depressão”."


----------



## AndréFrade (9 Mar 2011 às 16:25)

Não sei o que se passou, mas deu agora na tvi a meteorologia para amanhã

De norte a Sul do país temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC, decorei o de Lisboa: 29ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 16:29)

Não consegui tirar foto mas que foi foi  Até 24ºC em Penhas e 11ºC de mínima.
Deve ser previsões sazonais


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2011 às 17:58)

andres disse:


> Não sei o que se passou, mas deu agora na tvi a meteorologia para amanhã
> 
> De norte a Sul do país temperaturas a rondarem os 30ºC, decorei o de Lisboa: 29ºC.





Há uns tempos também na Tvi davam para um qualquer dia de Novembro mais de 30ºC e a cidade mais quente Santarém com quase 40ºC...Nesse dia a temperatura pouco passou dos 20ºC...Não sei se é para gozar,ou o que se passa mas uma pessoa vestir-se para temperatura de 30ºC e depois estarem 15ºC é capaz de ter algum frio.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 18:14)

Depois o pior é que dizem que são dados do IM, que prejudica a imagem do Instituto


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2011 às 18:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Depois o pior é que dizem que são dados do IM, que prejudica a imagem do Instituto



É que é mesmo.Sempre que alguem ouve a meteorologia na rádio,ou televisão e a previsão está errada a culpa é sempre do I.M,quando no I.M a previsão até está correcta...
Outra coisa que as pessoas não percebem é a chuva prevista nos dias de precipitação por convecção,onde aqui pode estar SOl,e a 10 km estar um aguaceiro fortissimo.A comunicação social poderia dizer- " Possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes.." É logo chuva certa para eles,quando sabemos que nem sempre é assim...As pessoas se tiveram com sol o dia todo dizem logo que o I.M falhou redondamente que nem nuvens estavam! Mas isso até neste fórum as vezes acontece  
A comunicação social poderia tentar saber um pouco mais das notícias que apresenta,só para não dar erros destes..Mostrar temperaturas destas num dia fresquinho mostra muita falta de cuidado.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Mar 2011 às 18:37)

Mas isso do choveu na quinta da vizinha e não na minha, até já está explicado no site do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativ...ativa/faq/meteorologia/previsao/faq_0015.html


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2011 às 18:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas isso do choveu na quinta da vizinha e não na minha, até já está explicado no site do IM:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativ...ativa/faq/meteorologia/previsao/faq_0015.html



Muito bom 

Há muita gente que não sabe disso porque consulta pouco o IM e sites de meteorologia,e se falam de chuva pensam que é chuva em todo o lado. E a comunicação social podia explicar isso,não seria muito complicado.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Mar 2011 às 20:50)

meteo disse:


> É que é mesmo.Sempre que alguem ouve a meteorologia na rádio,ou televisão e a previsão está errada a culpa é sempre do I.M,quando no I.M a previsão até está correcta...
> Outra coisa que as pessoas não percebem é a chuva prevista nos dias de precipitação por convecção,onde aqui pode estar SOl,e a 10 km estar um aguaceiro fortissimo.A comunicação social poderia dizer- " Possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes.." É logo chuva certa para eles,quando sabemos que nem sempre é assim...As pessoas se tiveram com sol o dia todo dizem logo que o I.M falhou redondamente que nem nuvens estavam! Mas isso até neste fórum as vezes acontece
> A comunicação social poderia tentar saber um pouco mais das notícias que apresenta,só para não dar erros destes..Mostrar temperaturas destas num dia fresquinho mostra muita falta de cuidado.



O problema é que quem sai mal com isto não são os media mas sim o IM. E eu bem sei o que é explicar à família e aos colegas que prever o tempo é difícil e que a meteorologia não é de todo uma ciência certa, mas não aceitam erros...


----------



## Geiras (9 Mar 2011 às 21:44)

Por vezes o jornalista da SIC, quando mostram o mapa de previsão meteorológica, se o símbolo for Nuvens, Sol e Chuva (aguaceiros) para as zonas do norte (por exemplo), a previsão desse senhor resume-se a "chuva para todo o norte"... ora, as pessoas ao ouvirem aquilo, vão andar na rua com guarda-chuvas ou então não programam nada para o resto do dia com receio de apanhar com uma molha, enquanto que na realidade poderá está sol o dia todo...


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2011 às 10:54)

Geiras disse:


> Por vezes o jornalista da SIC, quando mostram o mapa de previsão meteorológica, se o símbolo for Nuvens, Sol e Chuva (aguaceiros) para as zonas do norte (por exemplo), a previsão desse senhor resume-se a "chuva para todo o norte"... ora, as pessoas ao ouvirem aquilo, vão andar na rua com guarda-chuvas ou então não programam nada para o resto do dia com receio de apanhar com uma molha, enquanto que na realidade poderá está sol o dia todo...



Há já muito tempo que "embirro" como espectador habitual do jornal da noite da SIC, com essa previsão. Basicamente o mapa do país é mostrado a correr com símbolos adaptados da previsão significativa. O jornalista apenas tem acesso ao mapa e faz uma leitura rapidíssima dos mesmos símbolos, dedicando-se a inventar a intensidade de chuva que ele próprio acredita. Ele é aguaceiros com frentes débeis, ele é chuviscos com depressões cavadas... Vale tudo.

Aqui a solução é tão simples que até irrita não ter solução. Uma folha de papel de duas linhas (ou teleponto)  com alguns dados muito resumidos da previsão descritiva, que alguém prepararia uns minutos antes. 

Solução fácil... ao que me parece.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Mar 2011 às 14:17)

vitamos disse:


> Há já muito tempo que "embirro" como espectador habitual do jornal da noite da SIC, com essa previsão. Basicamente o mapa do país é mostrado a correr com símbolos adaptados da previsão significativa. O jornalista apenas tem acesso ao mapa e faz uma leitura rapidíssima dos mesmos símbolos, dedicando-se a inventar a intensidade de chuva que ele próprio acredita. Ele é aguaceiros com frentes débeis, ele é chuviscos com depressões cavadas... Vale tudo.
> 
> Aqui a solução é tão simples que até irrita não ter solução. Uma folha de papel de duas linhas (ou teleponto)  com alguns dados muito resumidos da previsão descritiva, que alguém prepararia uns minutos antes.
> 
> Solução fácil... ao que me parece.



Mas infelizmente dão mais preocupação a outras coisas, do que á meteorologia.

2/3 minutos para a meteorologia chegava ! Agora nem 30 segundos para Portugal inteiro, NÃO !


----------



## Geiras (10 Mar 2011 às 17:40)

E pronto...hoje o mesmo jornalista viu no mapa "gotas a cair de nuvens misturadas com sol" na região sul e a previsão foi: Chuva para o sul...

enfim..


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Mar 2011 às 00:15)

Dos canais generalistas, ou melhor, dos ainda em sinal aberto, penso que dos privados nem vale a pena reivindicar o que quer que seja em relação a essa matéria. Do ponto de vista destes, encarar a informação meteorológica como serviço público, apesar de o admitirem perante a entidade reguladora (se é que neste âmbito a mesma existe!) parte-se do princípio que a forma como apresentam este espaço revela uma enorme flexibilização ou o tratamento que lhe é dado pode levar à perda da qualidade da mesma e é o que está à vista dos mais atentos.
Acredito mais numa apresentação com maior detalhe a ser feita num dos canais públicos. Se o estatuto destes alega integrar na sua programação conteúdos de serviço público, que tal reivindicar aos mesmos um espaço destes com o mínimo de qualidade exigindo pelo menos um pouco do lado didáctico a que está sujeito? Poderemos nós contribuir para isso?


----------



## dahon (13 Mai 2011 às 18:51)

Para uns um milagre para outros um simples Halo.

 http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...eregrinos-assistem-a-milagre-do-sol-em-fatima


----------



## Geiras (13 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

dahon disse:


> Para uns um milagre para outros um simples Halo.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...eregrinos-assistem-a-milagre-do-sol-em-fatima





Queria ver o que acontecia se vissem Mammatus. LOOOOOOOL


----------



## DRC (14 Mai 2011 às 14:07)

Pode até ser um fenómeno explicado pela ciência mas a verdade é que é estranho ter surgido no momento em que apareceu.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 14:08)

DRC disse:


> Pode até ser um fenómeno explicado pela ciência mas a verdade é que é estranho ter surgido no momento em que apareceu.



Diria, coicidência ?


----------



## João Soares (14 Mai 2011 às 14:17)

DRC disse:


> Pode até ser um fenómeno explicado pela ciência mas a verdade é que é estranho ter surgido no momento em que apareceu.



Se tivesse acontecido um halo lunar, talvez ainda fosse pior. Mesmo assim, é lamentável este alarido todo.


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

Com respeito a todos os religiosos, mas na minha opinião isto não passa de uma mera coincidência...


----------



## David sf (14 Mai 2011 às 14:32)

dahon disse:


> Para uns um milagre para outros um simples Halo.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...eregrinos-assistem-a-milagre-do-sol-em-fatima



Se calhar explica o que se passou em 1917. Vendo a reanálise, parece que a chuva que é relatada foi associada a uma frente fria, que geralmente é associada à ocorrência destes fenómenos:









> De acordo com muitas indicações das testemunhas, por exemplo o avô materno de Fátima Magalhães, entre muitos outros, após uma chuva torrencial, as nuvens desmancharam-se no firmamento e o Sol apareceu como um disco opaco, girando no céu [7]. Algumas afirmaram que não se tratava do Sol, mas de um disco em proporções solares, semelhante à lua. Disse-se ser significativamente menos brilhante do que o normal, acompanhado de luzes multicoloridas, que se reflectiram na paisagem, nas pessoas e nas nuvens circunvizinhas [7]. Foi relatado que o pretenso Sol se teria movido com um padrão de ziguezague [7], assustando muitos daqueles que o presenciaram, que pensaram ser o fim do mundo [8]. Muitas testemunhas relataram que a terra e as roupas previamente molhadas ficaram completamente secas, num curto intervalo de tempo [9].



http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milagre_do_Sol

Vários "milagres" relatados no fórum:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos-4477-2.html

E noutros sítios:

http://www.metsul.com/secoes/visualiza.php?cod_subsecao=16&cod_texto=506

http://www.unicamp.br/unicamp/divul...o-solar-e-visto-em-varias-cidades-paulistas-0

http://mauricioaraya.wordpress.com/2011/01/15/halo-solar-e-observado-em-sao-luis-neste-sabado/

http://twitpic.com/2vpprb

http://eternosaprendizes.com/tag/halo-solar/


----------



## DRC (14 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

> luzes multicoloridas, que se reflectiram na paisagem, nas pessoas e nas nuvens circunvizinha



Num halo solar as luzes multicoloridas não se reflectem no solo, não se podendo como tal reflectir na paisagem e nas pessoas, somente nas nuvens vizinhas.



> o pretenso Sol se teria movido com um padrão de ziguezague



Julgo que será do conhecimento comum que o sol não se move em ziguezague quando aparece um halo solar nem em qualquer outro evento meteorológico.

Nem tudo tem uma explicação racional e científica por muito que a humanidade queira encontrar essa explicação.


----------



## MSantos (17 Mai 2011 às 15:22)

Por acaso foi um coincidência engraçada, um halo banal que quase ninguém iria reparar se fosse noutro dia qualquer tornou-se num milagre para uns quantos ignorantes só pelo facto de ter acontecido no dia 13 de Maio

Já vi halos algumas vezes, não muitas, por vezes também ocorreram à volta da a Lua


----------



## Pixie (17 Mai 2011 às 20:04)

Desculpem a minha ignorância, mas há algum alerta azul em metereologia!?

http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=263591




> Portugal Continental em alerta azul devido à chuva e à trovoada
> Por Redacção
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) colocou, esta terça-feira todos os distritos de Portugal Continental em alerta azul devido às previsões de ocorrência de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mai 2011 às 20:06)

Na meteorologia não, mas na protecção civil sim, equivale ao amarelo do IM.


----------



## Pixie (17 Mai 2011 às 20:08)

Ok, obrigada... fiquei baralhada...


----------



## seqmad (19 Mai 2011 às 15:14)

DRC disse:


> Pode até ser um fenómeno explicado pela ciência mas a verdade é que é estranho ter surgido no momento em que apareceu.



Só agora vi os comentários sobre este assunto, que penso já estar encerrado já que nem merece grande desenvolvimento, mas não resisto a comentar, quanto ao momento (cerimónia) em que ocorreu:
Exactamente pela mesmíssima razão pela qual, no Dia de Todos-os-Santos, 1 de Novembro de 1755, às 9.30 da manhã, com as igrejas cheias para as cerimónias religiosas, um dos maiores sismos dos últimos séculos destruiu Lisboa, provocando dezenas de milhares de mortos, muitos dos quais soterrados nas igrejas que desabaram...
Em Ciência e não só, a explicação tem um nome: COINCIDÊNCIA.
Com o devido respeito, não sei como alguém pode sequer pôr como hipótese alguma explicação não racional, mesmo que apenas para o momento em que ocorreu...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Mai 2011 às 15:43)

DRC disse:


> Pode até ser um fenómeno explicado pela ciência mas a verdade é que é estranho ter surgido no momento em que apareceu.




Por acaso, no dia 06/05/2011 (que acho que é um dia como outro qualquer), eu tinha colocado a seguinte foto no Seguimento Sul:





Halos solares (e também os lunares), formam-se *sempre que as condições da atmosfera são propícias a esse facto*. Acontecem várias vezes num ano, pelo que o ter surgido no dia 13, foi um mero acaso, pois podia ter aparecido no dia 12, ou no dia 11, ou.... 

Tão simples como isto.


----------



## amando96 (7 Jun 2011 às 17:51)

Não sei se se adequa a este tópico, mas achei engraçado. 

Para quem não sabe fajita é uma comida.


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2011 às 18:11)

DRC disse:


> Num halo solar as luzes multicoloridas não se reflectem no solo, não se podendo como tal reflectir na paisagem e nas pessoas, somente nas nuvens vizinhas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim..mas depois quem conta um conto acrescenta sempre um ponto..ainda por cima há toda a histeria de massas e outros fenomenos psicologicos curiosos.

Pode ter sido um simples halo solar, ou outro fenomeno optico atmoferico ( há muitos e alguns espetaculares), que depois as multidões deturparam por desconhecimento total.

Nunca se deve intrepertar esses registos á letra, nem a Biblia, pois muitas vezes aparecem este tipo de coisas.
Logicamente que não estou a descredibilizar a Biblia, muito menos a filosofia judaico-cristã ou Jesus cristo, mas sim a referir que todos estes fenomenos devem ser analisados com pés e cabeça.

Mesmo no que toca á essencia da Biblia ( excluindo os milagres) é muito dificil fazer traduções exatas e as intrepertações que se fazem devem ser feitas com base em exaustivo estudo, tal como fazem os Padres ou o Papa..

São temas delicados


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2011 às 13:49)




----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 17:58)

Este é o comunicado do IM:



> Hoje e amanhã, 1 e 2 de agosto, o continente está condicionado pelo cavamento de uma depressão na região do Golfo de Cádiz associado à aproximação de um vale em altitude. Assim, o Centro de Previsão do Tempo do IM prevê a ocorrência de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoada, mais significativos na região sul durante a tarde de hoje, e na região Norte e interior Centro no final do dia de hoje e início de amanhã. A temperatura irá registar uma descida no interior Norte e Centro e o vento soprará moderado de noroeste, em particular no litoral a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro durante a tarde.
> 
> Esta situação terá como consequência a diminuição do risco de incêndio, para hoje e amanhã, que será reduzido em todo o País.
> 
> ...



Esta é a interpretação que uma jornalista do Público fez dele:



> Chuva e trovoada para os próximos dias
> 01.08.2011 - 17:14 Por Paula Torres de Carvalho
> 
> *Aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas estão previstos em todo o país até ao próximo dia 8 de Agosto*, avisa o Instituto de Meteorologia em comunicado.
> ...



http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/chuva-e-trovoada-para-os-proximos-dias_1505702

E depois dizem que foi o IM que se enganou.


----------



## MSantos (23 Ago 2011 às 01:34)

A estação do IM de São Pedro de Moel deve estar a sofrer neste momento uma forte geada em pleno mês de Agosto


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2011 às 16:11)

Já la chegou o Inverno completo. Máxima de 4ºC e mínima de -4ºC!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Ago 2011 às 16:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já la chegou o Inverno completo. Máxima de 4ºC e mínima de -4ºC!



Completo e muito mais..


----------



## HotSpot (23 Ago 2011 às 22:31)

Agora foi a DAVIS a fazer das suas na sua E-Newsletter (http://www.davisnet.com/news/enews/index.asp)

Já agora parabéns pela foto Mário, o "Porto-Riquenho".


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2011 às 22:51)

Ele há dias estava a gozar connosco, afinal aquela trovoada que relatou no Domingo era do Furacão Irene em Porto Rico, qual Maçores qual que


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Ago 2011 às 22:52)

HotSpot disse:


> Agora foi a DAVIS a fazer das suas na sua E-Newsletter (http://www.davisnet.com/news/enews/index.asp)
> 
> Já agora parabéns pela foto Mário, o "Porto-Riquenho".


 Portugal é muito parecido a Porto Rico com certeza.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2011 às 23:06)

Que coisa mais estranha, não entendo como aconteceu


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2011 às 01:29)

O pessoal da Davis também mete água 

Como está o tempo aí em Puerto Rico Mário?


----------



## N_Fig (24 Ago 2011 às 01:47)

É Mário tinhas que avisar que estavas em Porto Rico, a gente ficou a pensar que estavas a relatar o tempo de Maçores...


----------



## Geiras (24 Ago 2011 às 02:06)

Andas por Porto Rico seu... 

É por isso que ainda não abriste nenhum tópico sobre a Trovoada lá de cima


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2011 às 01:24)

HotSpot disse:


>


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2011 às 01:26)

Há profetas na SIC.



Mário Barros disse:


> Tudo bem que os estragos foram avultados mas calma lá senhores, não foi nenhum furacão.



Furacaaaatornado poissss, senhores é um tornado a imagem, qual furacão.





Na hora do jantar voltaram a cometer a mesma asneira.


----------



## Geiras (28 Ago 2011 às 15:12)

Nem sei se hei-de rir ou chorar...


----------



## N_Fig (28 Ago 2011 às 18:57)

A SIC continua na vanguarda da parvoíce meteorológica...


----------



## Norther (28 Ago 2011 às 21:45)

Assim andam as pessoas baralhadas eu bem lhes tento explicar o que é mas dizem-me logo que viram na tv e algumas compreendem outros acreditam mais nos jornalistas


----------



## duero (1 Set 2011 às 21:27)

No se donde meter este video, lo colocó aquí por ser parte de MEDIA.

Portugues haciendo de muser en los Pirineos.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/destino-espana/destino-espana-cataluna-iv-clori/1072623/


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2011 às 22:06)

Norther disse:


> Assim andam as pessoas baralhadas eu bem lhes tento explicar o que é mas dizem-me logo que viram na tv e algumas compreendem outros acreditam mais nos jornalistas



pois...


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 22:43)

tens razao preferem acreditar no que os jornalistas dizem do que nos meteorologistas


----------



## Minho (8 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

Agora juntou-se o IM na luta contra os "mini-tornados"!

Será que é desta que a comunicação social se corrige? 

O Bê-A-Bá sobre ventos severos



> 2011-11-08 (IM)
> 
> Situações severas ou extremas de vento têm ocorrido em Portugal, potenciadas por situações de forte instabilidade associadas a superfícies frontais de maior atividade ou a depressões muito cavadas que afetam o território nacional.
> 
> ...


Fonte IM


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2011 às 12:25)

Minho disse:


> Agora juntou-se o IM na luta contra os "mini-tornados"!
> 
> Será que é desta que a comunicação social se corrige?
> 
> ...



Aqui no Algarve já há comunicação social que teve esse comunicado em atenção:
http://www.sulinformacao.com/?p=7005


----------



## Norther (13 Nov 2011 às 22:26)

duero disse:


> No se donde meter este video, lo colocó aquí por ser parte de MEDIA.
> 
> Portugues haciendo de muser en los Pirineos.
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/destino-espana/destino-espana-cataluna-iv-clori/1072623/




bela reportagem Duero, sempre tivemos boa ligação Portugueses e Espanhóis


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2011 às 00:12)

Algueirão: Temporal provoca queda de poste de iluminação (com fotos))
Por Redacção

"O forte vento que se fez sentir um pouco por todo o país, ontem à tarde, fez com que o jogo entre o Algueirão e o União Mercês, referente à Série 2 da 2.ª Divisão da AF Lisboa, tivesse de ser interrompido.

*Uma espécie de mini-tornado* gerou o pânico no campo do Algueirão, derrubando a vedação e um poste de iluminação. Sem condições para continuar o jogo, o árbitro deu o encontro por terminado, com as equipas empatadas a zero.

Refira-se que o Algueirão, equipa treinada por Jorge Cadete, ocupa a 9.ª posição da tabela classificativa, com quatro pontos conquistados em sete jogos.
23:52 - 13-11-2011"

http://www.abola.pt/nnh/ver.aspx?id=298539

Alguém me pode explicar o que é uma espécie de mini-tornado??


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2011 às 19:57)

Outro _mini-tornado_ 
http://www.radioportalegre.pt/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4647&Itemid=54


----------



## trepkos (16 Mar 2012 às 13:26)

Noticia de hoje da edição online do Jornal *A Bola*



> Previsões de chuva para o fim de semana​
> Depois de longas semanas de seca, *a chuva que ontem se fez sentir na generalidade do território nacional* vai manter-se durante este fim-de-semana.
> 
> *As previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia apontam para chuva em todo o País no sábado e no domingo*, enquanto na segunda-feira o dia deverá ser marcado por céu pouco nublado, sem precipitação.
> ...



link: http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=321218


----------



## camrov8 (20 Mar 2012 às 15:17)

gostava de estar lá


----------



## Lightning (29 Mar 2012 às 18:16)

Parece que para este Domingo há a possibilidade de ocorrência de "aguaceiros duplos"...  


"*Continente

Previsão para domingo, 1 de abril de 2012*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões
do litoral.

*METEOROLOGISTAS: Joana Sanches/Cristina Simões.

Actualizado a 29 de março de 2012 às 10:44 UTC*"


É um erro simples, mas com a sua piada.


----------



## Vince (30 Mar 2012 às 22:21)

Lightning disse:


> É um erro simples, mas com a sua piada.



Exacto, é uma simples gralha, não desvirtuemos este tópico que é apenas para calinadas colossais demonstradoras de ignorância sobre Meteorologia ou Clima e não erros normais como é este caso que qualquer pessoa comete ou mesmo falhas de sistemas automatizados que também são coisas perfeitamente naturais. Quando são coisas destas nada como enviar um email a dizer simpaticamente que se enganou numa frase, do que perder tempo em vir para aqui falar do assunto.


----------



## dahon (22 Set 2012 às 11:30)

Agora para alguns jornais tudo que seja tempestade a passar pelos Açores chama-se Gordon.



> SÁBADO, 22-09-2012, ANO 13, N.º 4620
> 
> Furacão Gordon (foto LUSA)
> Furacão Gordon adia jogos do Operário
> ...


http://www.abola.pt/nnh/ver.aspx?id=353701#

Eu sei que é um jornal desportivo, mas desinformar as pessoas é que não.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2012 às 11:39)

É uma grave irresponsabilidade dos nossos jornalistas seja de jornais seja da tv vão mas é estudar!!


----------



## dahon (22 Set 2012 às 13:05)

Agora ainda está mais bonito.

Furacão Nadine. 



> Furacão Nadine adia jogos do Operário
> Por Redação
> A-  A  A+
> 
> ...



É só rir.


----------



## dahon (22 Set 2012 às 13:58)

Parece que as mensagens enviadas surtiram efeito.



> Tempestade Nadine adia jogos do Operário
> Por Redação
> A-  A  A+
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (18 Dez 2012 às 02:22)

É um sketch muito cómico, muito bem feito... 

Pena que há muita santa gente que não vai entender isto como apenas parodia..brincadeira...


----------



## Geiras (21 Dez 2012 às 23:13)

Hoje em Sete Rios 
Sei que se trata de um erro do próprio termómetro, mas fiquei indeciso no tópico onde postar a imagem. Talvez o mais apropriado até seja, o seguimento. Se a administração assim o entender, poderá mover o post para o tópico adequado.


----------



## CptRena (22 Dez 2012 às 17:26)

Geiras disse:


> Hoje em Sete Rios
> Sei que se trata de um erro do próprio termómetro, mas fiquei indeciso no tópico onde postar a imagem. Talvez o mais apropriado até seja, o seguimento. Se a administração assim o entender, poderá mover o post para o tópico adequado.



Assim já sabes que está a tender para o negativo e não para o positivo.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Dez 2012 às 12:54)

Milagre de Natal nos países do Golfo?? 






http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.mundo/html.jsp


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Dez 2012 às 13:02)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Milagre de Natal nos países do Golfo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Epa enorme bug ,enfim, acontece.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2013 às 03:26)

Outro idêntico ao bug anterior mas agora e hoje em Lisboa!!!! 



 (Também não perdoamos nada, hehe)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jan 2013 às 11:50)

Será que o CM tem um modelo meteorológico secreto? É que não vejo disto em lugar algum.



> *Meteorologia: Previsão de vaga de frio de quinta-feira a sábado
> Temperatura negativa na maior parte do País*
> 
> As temperaturas deverão sofrer uma descida acentuada a partir de quinta- -feira, devido à passagem de uma massa de ar frio. Até sábado, a maior parte do Continente ficará sujeito a temperaturas negativas. O frio de rachar sucede a um início de semana marcado pela chuva.
> ...



http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/n...e/temperatura-negativa-na-maior-parte-do-pais


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2013 às 21:00)

23ºC em Braga? 18ºC no Porto? Amanhã??? Fake RTP1! 
Alguem viu? Gravou?


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2013 às 21:01)

Ninguém viu a previsão da meteorologia agora no final do telejornal da RTP1 onde amanhã Aveiro vai ter 23ºC de máxima, Porto com 18ºC e Faro com 21ºC, vem aí a Primavera.  A pura da loucura!


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 21:05)

por acaso tb vi... lol


----------



## fishisco (20 Jan 2013 às 21:06)

eles costumam por o telejornal no site...


----------



## fishisco (21 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

aqui está!!!

18 de minima para braga hoje





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2013 às 14:51)

Não sei se adequa a este tópico ou não... mas cá fica


----------



## stormy (21 Jan 2013 às 17:40)

Não sei se viram ontem o telejornal ..um velhote  a falar a propósito das estufas detsruidas.. 

" Isto que passou aqui não foi um mini tornado, isto foi masé um tornado geral"

Maravilhoso


----------



## cool (23 Jan 2013 às 12:41)

Fonte "Renascença"
23-01-2013 11:00

"O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera decretou um aviso laranja na previsão meteorológica para o distrito de Setúbal, precisamente no dia em que Vitória e FC Porto vão acertar calendário para a Liga Portuguesa.
A partida entre sadinos e portistas, inicialmente agendada para 14 de Dezembro, foi adiada para hoje, em virtude do mau tempo que atingiu aquele distrito e que deixou o relvado do estádio do Bonfim em mau estado.
Para esta quarta-feira, o boletim meteorológico prevê aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, e de granizo, acompanhados de trovoada, assim como ventos com velocidades na ordem dos 90 km/h."

 Não sei onde foram buscar isto


----------



## meteo (23 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Ninguém viu a previsão da meteorologia agora no final do telejornal da RTP1 onde amanhã Aveiro vai ter 23ºC de máxima, Porto com 18ºC e Faro com 21ºC, vem aí a Primavera.  A pura da loucura!



Aveiro,a nova Amareleja de Portugal 

Há uns tempos,já aqui tinha colocado uma previsão para Novembro,da Tvi24, que davam 30 graus para muitos sitios do pais,e a previsão oficial do IM era de menos de 20  Não dá para perceber onde eles vão buscar as informações


----------



## miguel (23 Jan 2013 às 22:46)

cool disse:


> Fonte "Renascença"
> 23-01-2013 11:00
> 
> "O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera decretou um aviso laranja na previsão meteorológica para o distrito de Setúbal, precisamente no dia em que Vitória e FC Porto vão acertar calendário para a Liga Portuguesa.
> ...



LOOL
Esta gente goza a força toda com esta ciência...para mim valem zero


----------



## dahon (24 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

A peste dos "mini-tornados" já chegou à Austrália, o nosso Planeta está condenado aos "mini-tornados".

Wild weather brings floods, 'mini tornadoes'


----------



## squidward (25 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

dahon disse:


> A peste dos "mini-tornados" já chegou à Austrália, o nosso Planeta está condenado aos "mini-tornados".
> 
> Wild weather brings floods, 'mini tornadoes'



Parece que só podem existir "Tornados" nos states, os "mini-tornados" ficam encarregues ao resto do Mundo.


----------



## MSantos (25 Fev 2013 às 18:58)

dahon disse:


> A peste dos "mini-tornados" já chegou à Austrália, o nosso Planeta está condenado aos "mini-tornados".
> 
> Wild weather brings floods, 'mini tornadoes'



Deus nos livre desta praga dos "mini"


----------



## Rachie (27 Fev 2013 às 16:39)

Devem estar 10 pessoas a tentar entrar no IPMA 
Não há radar para ninguem...







EDIT: E agora foi meditar ahahhahahah


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Mar 2013 às 11:47)

A TVI24 acaba de dar o tempo e prevê céu limpo em todos o País para Segunda


----------



## overcast (3 Mar 2013 às 12:37)

AndréFrade disse:


> A TVI24 acaba de dar o tempo e prevê céu limpo em todos o País para Segunda



É uma previsão para os que vão viajar de avião comercial e irão sobrevoar Portugal. (desde que não aterrem em nenhum aeroporto nacional)


----------



## meteo (3 Mar 2013 às 13:59)

AndréFrade disse:


> A TVI24 acaba de dar o tempo e prevê céu limpo em todos o País para Segunda




E não deram temperaturas à volta dos 30ºC?


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Mar 2013 às 16:39)

meteo disse:


> E não deram temperaturas à volta dos 30ºC?



Com o choque nem reparei


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2013 às 09:58)

E continua a saga dos " mini tornados "

Notícia rtp:







http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php...=122&visual=61


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Mar 2013 às 10:35)

Pelas 10h na Sic Notícias apareceu o vídeo do Snifa da tromba marinha de ontem, intitulada de minitornado


----------



## overcast (10 Mar 2013 às 14:57)

Foram tantos os "minitornados" que surgiram nos jornais que nem é possível postá-los todos. Nomeie-se um voluntário corajoso para fazer essa pesquisa!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Mar 2013 às 16:52)

Uauuu!!!
A Renascença corrigiu a noticia!!! De "minitornado" para "pequeno tornado"!!!
Menos mal... 
Um dos poucos exemplos que os comentários à mesma valeram a pena!!
http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=99667


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Mar 2013 às 10:35)

*Frio polar colocará termómetros nos -4º C entre o próximo sábado e terça-feira*
http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=616747#.UUphYLkMYto.facebook


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2013 às 11:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> *Frio polar colocará termómetros nos -4º C entre o próximo sábado e terça-feira*
> http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=616747#.UUphYLkMYto.facebook



Essa malta tem fontes que a própria razão desconhece...


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2013 às 12:04)

Z13 disse:


> Essa malta tem fontes que a própria razão desconhece...



Alguém fez asneirada e republicou a notícia. Se repararem há comentários à mesma com mais de 20 dias. Ou seja, isto diz respeito a uma outra situação. Provavelmente a notícia não está errada, está é desfasada


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2013 às 01:12)

vitamos disse:


> Alguém fez asneirada e republicou a notícia. Se repararem há comentários à mesma com mais de 20 dias. Ou seja, isto diz respeito a uma outra situação. Provavelmente a notícia não está errada, está é desfasada



De qualquer das formas é um erro grave, que leva a uma descredibilização da ciência que é a meteorologia.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2013 às 13:27)

Acho piada a estas notícias...



> O canal francês Météo garantiu que o Verão vai chegar ao continente europeu nos meses de Setembro e Outubro, algo que não acontecia há dois séculos…
> 
> Segundo o Météo, há 70% de probabilidades do calor não chegar no Verão, mas apenas em Setembro e Outubro.
> 
> ...




http://diariodigital.sapo.pt/news.asp?id_news=635968


----------



## Skizzo (28 Mai 2013 às 20:03)

JN: *Verão de 2013 será o mais frio dos últimos 200 anos*

O calor do verão só chegará à Europa nos meses de setembro e outubro, segundo o canal francês "Météo". As previsões apontam para um dos verões mais frios dos últimos 200 anos.


O canal de meteorologia francês assegura que o verão de 2013 tem 70% de probabilidades de não existir, já que o calor só deverá aparecer nos meses de setembro e outubro, que serão os mais quentes e com mais radiação solar.

As previsões do "Météo" apontam para temperaturas baixas e elevada humidade na Europa até ao final de agosto. O calor poderá aparecer apenas pontualmente e em curtos períodos.

O relatório do canal francês vaticina, ainda, que em 2013, no verão, as temperaturas poderão cair, em média, um a três graus na Península Ibérica e haverá também precipitação, durante o verão.

Caso se cumpram as previsões, a Europa Ocidental, Portugal incluído, terá o pior verão desde 1816, há 197 anos, graças ao inverno tardio, que baixou as temperaturas da água do mar. A pouca atividade solar registada nos últimos meses também poderá estar na origem deste verão.

Recorde-se que em 1816, conhecido como "o ano sem verão" ou o "ano da pobreza", o vulcão Tambora, na Indonésia, lançou uma coluna de fumo tão densa que propiciou uma descida das temperaturas em metade do planeta.


----------



## Geiras (29 Mai 2013 às 22:17)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=654881&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61


Verão mais frio e mais húmido será consequência da poluição e da inclinação do eixo da Terra

A Europa ocidental pode assistir a um verão pouco quente, um cenário diferente face aos últimos 200 anos.

Nem o tempo anima os portugueses, com as informações de que só em setembro e outubro haverá dias de sol a lembrar o verão.

Os modelos de previsão meteorológica apontam para o pior verão dos últimos 200 anos, com chuva e tempo mais frio do que o habitual nesta época.


----------



## CptRena (30 Mai 2013 às 00:53)

Isto cada um arranja justificações diferentes para os "sintomas" terrestres. O Sr. Anthímio ao que parece é fã do desvio na inclinação do eixo terrestre para tudo o que é alterações, mesmo que pequeníssimas, à média dos registos meteorológicos (temperatura, precipitação, entre outros).





Geiras disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=654881&tm=8&layout=123&visual=61
> 
> 
> Verão mais frio e mais húmido será consequência da poluição e da inclinação do eixo da Terra
> ...


----------



## james (31 Mai 2013 às 16:10)

Já à algum tempo que ando para escrever sobre isto . Como habitante do Minho , sinto -me discriminado " meteorológicamente " pela comunicação social .
  Farto -me ver na tv , rádio e jornais que somos um país de sol e calor , que em Portugal está sempre sol  , se está fresco em maio ou chove mais de uma semana é uma anormalidade . . .   Mas aonde ?  No Minho não é de certeza . . .


Apesa de gostar de tempo mais chuvoso , nada tenho contra o sol e o calor , até porque vou passar férias no Algarve todos os anos , mas não vamos generalizar o clima , cada região tem o seu próprio clima e em Portugal  os média falam da meteorologia como em todo o país tivesse o clima do Sul . 

Na minha opinião este é um dos nossos maiores tesourinhos deprimentes estruturais . 

Aliás , aconteceu à uns anos comigo um caso paradigmático .  Vivíamos na altura um outubro chuvoso , normal cá no Minho , ia eu a viajar de comboio e uma turista grega interpelou - me sobre se era normal chover cá no outono . Eu disse que sim , no noroeste de Portugal era normal  , mas se ela fosse ao Algarve era diferente , se calhar ainda podia ir para a praia , eu próprio já tinha lá estado na praia em outubro . 

Ela ficou muito espantada e disse que se sentia enganada pela agência de viagens porque lhe tinham dito que em Portugal estava sempre sol e calor em qualquer sítio .


----------



## amando96 (31 Mai 2013 às 17:34)

E cá no algarve é o oposto...

"Ah e tal, no Algarve está calor e sol todo o ano"

Depois vêm cá quando está a chover e passam-se.


----------



## stormy (31 Mai 2013 às 17:59)

*É pior do que isso*...nas agencias de viagens só falam exclusivamente do clima de Lisboa e Faro...só!

Não falam das noites frias, mesmo geladas que temos no interior até no Verão, não falam no nevoeiro e na nortada forte e fria que há em praticamente todo o litoral, não falam de que no NW pode chover a qualquer altura do ano praticamente...

Os únicos pontos de PT continental que estão bem representados são Lisboa-Estoril e Faro e talvez uma ou outra porção do litoral do sotavento Algarvio, ou da região de Setúbal. 

A tal ideia dos Verões longos e quentes e soalheiros, dos Invernos com muito sol e amenos...das chuvas de caracter mais esporádico do que continuo..só  se aplica no máximo a 10-20% do território 

A minha mae trabalha na TAP e eu sempre que vem cá alguém amigo dela e por acaso fala-se do tempo digo sempre que para tempo de verão/praia cá os melhores meses são de meados de Julho a meados de Outubro, o resto do ano é sempre muito variável, e só nesses meses há mais hipóteses de ter a agua do mar mais morninha, sol, menos vento e mais calor...de resto, até muitas vezes digo que temos um clima muito estranho, completamente diferente do resto da Europa...e a malta fica WTF!...hehehe


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jun 2013 às 15:32)

http://portocanal.sapo.pt/noticia/1494/


----------



## MSantos (10 Jun 2013 às 15:24)

Meteriologico?? 

BIBO PUÂRTO CANAL CARAGO!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jun 2013 às 22:17)

Mas que raio se passa com a comunicação social ?





A única referência que há e mal feita.





http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/un...0-maisons-en-cote-d-or-20-06-2013-2913513.php


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2013 às 20:18)

Hoje a SIC abriu o jornal com o "calor", e disse que em Coimbra tiveram 46ºC, e mostraram a placa duma farmácia com esta temperatura... enfim.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jul 2013 às 20:22)

Skizzo disse:


> Hoje a SIC abriu o jornal com o "calor", e disse que em Coimbra tiveram 46ºC, e mostraram a placa duma farmácia com esta temperatura... enfim.



E ao meio-dia estavam já 40ºC em Santarém segundo um repórter, quando as estações indicavam 33ºC


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2013 às 20:24)

Nickname disse:


> E ao meio-dia estavam já 40ºC em Santarém segundo um repórter, quando as estações indicavam 33ºC



E ainda esta semana andavam outra vez a insistir nos 50ºC da Amareleja, e que as pessoas de lá estavam habituadas, haha.


----------



## Blooder.PT (6 Jul 2013 às 20:45)

Skizzo disse:


> E ainda esta semana andavam outra vez a insistir nos 50ºC da Amareleja, e que as pessoas de lá estavam habituadas, haha.



Mesmo que perolas da desinformaçao mas os 46C em Coimbra epa aserio no coments lol


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jul 2013 às 20:48)

Blooder.PT disse:


> Mesmo que perolas da desinformaçao mas os 46C em Coimbra epa aserio no coments lol



Ya, e agora tão a dar os 46ºC de Lisboa, fonte da temperatura dum carro lol.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (7 Jul 2013 às 16:01)

E agora andam a dizer que em Junho morreram mais 200 pessoas do que em igual período do ano passado e culpam o calor. Mas isto tem algum fundamento de verdade? Que desinformação.


----------



## blade (8 Jul 2013 às 08:25)

Ontem na tvi

3 minutos antes do comentário do professor marcelo, estava a senhora do ipma a dizer que se iam registar mínimas acima de 40ºc no alentejo


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2013 às 10:12)

blade disse:


> Ontem na tvi
> 
> 3 minutos antes do comentário do professor marcelo, estava a senhora do ipma a dizer que se iam registar mínimas acima de 40ºc no alentejo



Foi um simples engano que a tvi não cortou... duas frases antes ela tinha dito aquilo que queria repetir mas que correu mal... "Minimas superiores a 20ºC"


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jul 2013 às 13:51)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> E agora andam a dizer que em Junho morreram mais 200 pessoas do que em igual período do ano passado e culpam o calor. Mas isto tem algum fundamento de verdade? Que desinformação.



é verdade, em especial nas pessoas mais velhas porque com a idade deixam de sentir tanto a sede e desidratam, para a alem de o calor complicar as maleitas que já sofrem, o corpo tem de trabalhar horas extra para não sobre-aquecer e puxa pelo coração


----------



## rozzo (8 Jul 2013 às 14:14)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> E agora andam a dizer que em Junho morreram mais 200 pessoas do que em igual período do ano passado e culpam o calor. Mas isto tem algum fundamento de verdade? Que desinformação.



http://www.cdi.ensp.unl.pt/docbweb/MULTIMEDIA/RPSP2004-2/2-01-2004.PDF

http://idlcc.fc.ul.pt/pdf/Trigo_et_al_2009.pdf


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jul 2013 às 17:44)

Só compreendo a notícia se a mortalidade aumentou, na última semana do mês, mais que o expectável.
Como não tenho dados concretos não posso fazer juízo de valor.
O que posso dizer é que é natural existirem variações de mês para mês, ou de ano para ano.


----------



## Paula (9 Jul 2013 às 15:58)

http://imprensafalsa.com/686658.html


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jul 2013 às 16:08)

Paula disse:


> http://imprensafalsa.com/686658.html





> Gaspar e meteorologistas que previram Verão frio juntaram-se para montar um negócio de previsões
> 
> 
> O acordo foi celebrado esta manhã. Vítor Gaspar já tem à sua espera um gabinete na companhia dos meteorologistas franceses que previram um Verão frio. Juntos querem fazer a maior multinacional de previsões do mundo.
> ...



Muito bom...


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jul 2013 às 16:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Só compreendo a notícia se a mortalidade aumentou, na última semana do mês, mais que o expectável.
> Como não tenho dados concretos não posso fazer juízo de valor.
> O que posso dizer é que é natural existirem variações de mês para mês, ou de ano para ano.



E é assim que se fazem as contas olha que 200 pessoas é muita gente, nos é que relativizamos as mortes que não vemos . Mil mortos na china e não nos tiram o sono um familiar e cai-nos o céu em cima  e a variação anual não é assim tão grande uma vez que para a estatística de sobre-mortes não contam causas conhecidas como acidentes ou assim


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2013 às 12:17)

> *Março foi o mês mais chuvoso em Lisboa desde que há registos*
> 
> Março foi o mês mais chuvoso em Lisboa e noutras sete estações meteorológicas desde que há registos, segundo dados do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) relativos ao primeiro semestre de 2013.
> 
> ...



Este pessoal da Lusa não conhece a geografia em Portugal. Serra da Fóia no Algarve  aonde é que fica essa serra.


----------



## meteo (31 Jul 2013 às 21:17)

Pergunta do jornalista da TVI a um meteorologista:

" Portanto,vamos continuar a ter noites mais frias que durante o dia,certo? "  

A resposta a esta interessante pergunta, demorou. Eu também não saberia que dizer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2013 às 22:20)

meteo disse:


> Pergunta do jornalista da TVI a um meteorologista:
> 
> " Portanto,vamos continuar a ter noites mais frias que durante o dia,certo? "
> 
> A resposta a esta interessante pergunta, demorou. Eu também não saberia que dizer.



 Se fosse nas Canárias até podia ter alguma razão, agora em Portugal muito complicado.


----------



## fablept (4 Ago 2013 às 21:06)

Não é de meteorologia/clima, mas é uma bela calinada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Set 2013 às 16:17)

Também os dust devil's são apelidados de mini-tornados... Desta vez foi a CMTV.

Notícia

Tópico do acontecimento


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Não sabia que Barcelos ficava no mar...



> *Tromba de água* em freguesia de Barcelos deixou rasto de destruição





> *Uma tromba de água*, durante a madrugada desta terça-feira, deixou um rasto de destruição em Palme, freguesia de Barcelos. O ribeiro ganhou tal dimensão que levou tudo à frente. Uma ponte desapareceu, as ruas deixaram do o ser e a força das águas até rasgou quintais e eiras para criar um novo trajeto.



http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3490204


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2013 às 10:32)

Geiras disse:


> Não sabia que Barcelos ficava no mar...
> 
> http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3490204



*Geiras,* na gíria popular, costuma-se dizer um tromba de água, a uma valente carga de água num curto espaço de tempo que provoca inundações.
É mais comum esse termo ser usado por pessoas idosas.

Definição no site da PRIBERAM



> *trom·ba·-d'á·gua*
> 
> _substantivo feminino_
> 
> ...


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2013 às 18:50)

Concordo as pessoas e não so as mais idosas associam tromba de água a uma chuvada forter e não ao fenomeno semelhante ao tornado, temos de ceder em alguma coisa


----------



## GabKoost (25 Out 2013 às 13:21)

A TVI em grande como sempre nos seus telejornais...

"...fenómeno semelhante a ventos fortes localizados ou mini tornado."

Esta foi a designação dada pelo pivô da TVI para um evento em Constância que dobrou as chapas que faziam de telhado nua unidade industrial (pelo que deu para ver, era uma estrutura débil quase pré fabricada "a pedir" para ser danificada quando viesse um tempo mais duro) e que "levou o telhado de um prédio.".

Só que, pela TV, por trás do bombeiro, foi facilmente identificado no zoom que apenas faltavam algumas telhas.

Enfim, sensacionalismo barato e estupidificação das massas. "Mini Tornado"???

O que é isso???


----------



## camrov8 (26 Out 2013 às 14:49)

GabKoost disse:


> A TVI em grande como sempre nos seus telejornais...
> 
> "...fenómeno semelhante a ventos fortes localizados ou mini tornado."
> 
> ...



E nesses promenores que se vê a qualidade da informação, a correio da manha tv secalhar chamava-le furacão. lol


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2013 às 19:31)




----------



## jonas_87 (26 Nov 2013 às 20:36)

Não vejo nada de extraordinário...acontece.
Curiosamente, a tua estação é conhecida por estar com valores bem acima da realidade.


----------



## Geiras (26 Nov 2013 às 20:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


>



Nesse caso....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2013 às 20:48)

Penso que toda a gente percebe que se trata claramente de um erro da estação ou algo relacionado com a mesma, e visto que não se trata de nenhuma entidade oficial penso que não seja de tanta importância assim.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2013 às 20:59)

Não queiras comparar a discrepância


----------



## Geiras (26 Nov 2013 às 21:01)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não queiras comparar a discrepância



Não estou a comparar discrepância nenhuma... arranjei foi um exemplo análogo ao que tu apresentas e que representa igualmente um erro de medição..


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2013 às 21:02)

MeteoAlentejo, o que se vê aí é um erro de software ou talvez hardware da estação, é simplesmente um erro, não é nenhum tesourinho deprimente da meteorologia. Para isso também aqui postaria certas coisas, mas não vou entrar nesse assunto.
Agora apenas uma achega, mas a ninguém em específico, sempre pensei que este tópico fosse para postar tesourinhos deprimentes da meteorologia e do clima *dos media* e não coisas banais e insignificantes como esta. Cada vez mais têm aparecido coisas destas que são simplesmente erros que se podem resolver e não têm nada a ver com a comunicação social ou a população em geral.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2013 às 21:02)

30ºC...Parece-me que há uma lareira ligada por aqueles lados


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 11:19)

Palavras para quê?
Nem a imagem escapa!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2014 às 11:22)

Se a Abola ja manda calinadas mesmo em noticias sobre futebol...isto ja era previsivel.


----------



## blade (17 Jan 2014 às 13:48)

Deve-se dizer manto de gelo ou de neve?

E essa foto é de lisboa?


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2014 às 14:00)

blade disse:


> Deve-se dizer manto de gelo ou de neve?
> 
> E essa foto é de lisboa?



A foto não é de Lisboa. Primeiro, porque o que se vê nessa foto é neve, e o que caiu em Lisboa foi granizo. Segundo, porque não há limpa-neves em Lisboa. 

Nunca se deve dizer manto de neve ao que se trata de acumulação/camada de gelo.
São coisas diferentes.

Nuno Markl, esta manhã:


> Estamos por estas bandas todos histéricos por termos algumas ruas forradas a branco, mas acaba por ser triste se pensarmos que o granizo está para a neve um bocado como o sucedâneo de chocolate espanhol Donaire está para os bombons suíços Lindt.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2014 às 14:02)

blade disse:


> Deve-se dizer manto de gelo ou de neve?
> 
> E essa foto é de lisboa?



Não sei se a foto é de Lisboa, mas não interessa sequer para o caso... O Manto é de Gelo porque isto é não é NEVE (nem aqui nem na China)...

Felizmente que (pelo menos nos meios de comunicação que tive tempo de ver) houve cuidado nos termos aplicados. Granizo e neve têm génese totalmente distinta e são fenómenos que nada têm de concordantes.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2014 às 20:52)

Os jornais e as televisões hoje esmeraram-se, tem sido uma orgia de ignorância, à conta desta saraivada.


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2014 às 21:29)

AnDré disse:


> A foto não é de Lisboa. Primeiro, porque o que se vê nessa foto é neve, e o que caiu em Lisboa foi granizo. Segundo, porque não há limpa-neves em Lisboa.



Hehe. Já agora a foto é de Lille, norte de França, dos nevões de há um ano atrás.
http://www.metronews.fr/lille/en-images-un-dimanche-sous-la-neige-a-lille/mmat!1ZlJOGGZwMxY/




AnDré disse:


> Nuno Markl, esta manhã:
> 
> 
> > Estamos por estas bandas todos histéricos por termos algumas ruas forradas a branco, mas acaba por ser triste se pensarmos que o granizo está para a neve um bocado como o sucedâneo de chocolate espanhol Donaire está para os bombons suíços Lindt.



Lindo


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2014 às 22:22)

AnDré disse:


> Palavras para quê?
> Nem a imagem escapa!



Desde quando é que chuvadas de granizo deixam mantos de neve?? 

Mas temos que dar um desconto essa malta nunca deve ter visto neve, se tivessem não diziam tamanho disparate.


----------



## Dan (17 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

Acho que as televisões e os jornais perderam uma boa oportunidade para fazerem um pouco de pedagogia. Podiam ter apresentado uns esquemas, uns depoimentos de alguns especialistas. Assim as pessoas sempre aprendiam alguma coisa com este episódio.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2014 às 13:36)

Vince disse:


> Hehe. Já agora a foto é de Lille, norte de França, dos nevões de há um ano atrás.
> http://www.metronews.fr/lille/en-images-un-dimanche-sous-la-neige-a-lille/mmat!1ZlJOGGZwMxY/
> (...)



Vince  como conseguiste cruzar essa informação! Espectáculo de pesquisa! 
Esse era o trabalho que os senhores jornalistas deveria fazer antes de copy/paste qualquer coisa...




Dan disse:


> Acho que as televisões e os jornais perderam uma boa oportunidade para fazerem um pouco de pedagogia. Podiam ter apresentado uns esquemas, uns depoimentos de alguns especialistas. Assim as pessoas sempre aprendiam alguma coisa com este episódio.



Das Tv´s que vi melhor foi a CMTV, pelo menos no noticiário das 12h30 de ontem e após algumas barbaridades típicas, por desinformação dos repórteres, ao final tentaram esclarecer a diferença entre granizo e neve com uma técnica do IPMA.

Em todo o caso e olhando pelo aspecto positivo, pelo menos tivemos direito a várias horas de meteorologia em _prime time_, e apesar de serem mais viradas para o aspecto sensacionalista e com falta de qualidade formativa sempre foram sobre fenómenos meteorológicos e afinal é disso que todss nós gostamos! Parabéns aos contemplados.


----------



## CptRena (19 Jan 2014 às 01:40)

vitamos disse:


> Não sei se a foto é de Lisboa, mas não interessa sequer para o caso... O Manto é de Gelo porque isto é não é NEVE (nem aqui nem na China)...
> 
> Felizmente que (pelo menos nos meios de comunicação que tive tempo de ver) houve cuidado nos termos aplicados. Granizo e neve têm génese totalmente distinta e são fenómenos que nada têm de concordantes.



Também não exageres vitamos  Há que ter cuidado com o tudo ou nada. A neve e o granizo concordam numa coisa, no frio. Sem frio não há nem um nem outro  (mesmo sendo frios a altitudes diferentes, este tem que existir)


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2014 às 02:47)

actioman disse:


> Vince  como conseguiste cruzar essa informação! Espectáculo de pesquisa!
> Esse era o trabalho que os senhores jornalistas deveria fazer antes de copy/paste qualquer coisa...
> 
> 
> ...



É simples saber de onde veio a imagem. Atualmente o google já disponibiliza pesquisa por imagens.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2014 às 19:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É simples saber de onde veio a imagem. Atualmente o google já disponibiliza pesquisa por imagens.



Pois desconhecia essa ferramenta! Sempre a aprender. Obrigado! 

Edito para dizer que "A Bola" já actualizou a imagem da notícia e agora sim é do evento e questão!


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2014 às 01:00)

actioman disse:


> Pois desconhecia essa ferramenta! Sempre a aprender. Obrigado!
> 
> Edito para dizer que "A Bola" já actualizou a imagem da notícia e agora sim é do evento e questão!



Mudaram a imagem mas mantem-se a calinada no titulo...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

Bom,

Não sei se estão a ver a SIC mas as declarações do repórter que está neste momento do Estádio da Luz são de rir...

É isso e a SIC por um lado a pedir às pessoas para ficarem em casa e por outro a pedir que enviem fotos e vídeos do mau tempo para o "eureporter" para passarem logo à noite...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom,
> 
> Não sei se estão a ver a SIC mas as declarações do repórter que está neste momento do Estádio da Luz são de rir...
> 
> É isso e a SIC por um lado a pedir às pessoas para ficarem em casa e por outro a pedir que enviem fotos e vídeos do mau tempo para o "eureporter" para passarem logo à noite...



Melhor foi ter ido à SIC Notícias o Diretor do IPMA comentar o assunto, e a jornalista ter falado em Mini-Tornados à frente dele e ele nada disse. Ele já adiantou que esta a tendência até dia 15, porque ele é bruxo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Fev 2014 às 17:53)

É muito triste e revoltante ouvir durante cerca de 3 minutos, umas 5 vezes a expressão "condições climatéricas" dita por diferentes pessoas..

RTP-Informação


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É muito triste e revoltante ouvir durante cerca de 3 minutos, umas 5 vezes a expressão "condições climatéricas" dita por diferentes pessoas..
> 
> RTP-Informação



Para mim essa frase já entrou na secção de "causas perdidas"...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2014 às 18:14)

vitamos disse:


> Para mim essa frase já entrou na secção de "causas perdidas"...



Exactamente, já nem vale a pena...


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2014 às 19:06)

vitamos disse:


> Para mim essa frase já entrou na secção de "causas perdidas"...




 

Tal como os micro/nano/mini/ tornados...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

Hoje no jornal das 13h, na SIC, repetiram várias vezes que este já era o inverno mais chuvoso desde 1931.

Carago...pergunto eu: Já há dados definitivos?!
O inverno de 2000-2001 afinal foi seco em comparação com este?!
Bolas.........

Este jornalismo deprime a nossa mente. Se fosse por minha opção, a essa hora tinha sempre a TV num canal de filmes, séries ou no "weather channel" se por cá houvesse.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Hoje no jornal das 13h, na SIC, repetiram várias vezes que este já era o inverno mais chuvoso desde 1931.
> 
> Carago...pergunto eu: Já há dados definitivos?!
> O inverno de 2000-2001 afinal foi seco em comparação com este?!
> ...



Realmente é muito triste ouvir esse tipo de coisas, a não ser que o pais seja o Minho!! e mesmo assim longe de ser o mais chuvoso desde 31!! Cada vez que vejo noticias sobre o mau tempo é uma asneirada pegada desde anunciarem temporais quando esse não existe tipo hoje! a outras bacoradas!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

Ainda há pessoas a pensar que estamos sob a influencia da Stephanie devido ao sensacionalismo dos media depois da passagem dela.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 21:30)

Infelizmente não existe qualquer grau de exigência minima na Comunicação  Social que os pressione analisarem, estudarem, fundamentarem minimamente a informação que trasmitem.


----------



## james (1 Abr 2014 às 13:32)

Vi hoje na net mais uma noticia sobre a primavera ainda nao ter aparecido e que ja devia estar sol e nao chuva , todos os dias evejo noticas do genero . 

Por mim chega , estou farto da porcaria dos media e dos jornalistas ignorantes que temos .

DE UMA VEZ POR TODAS : O TEMPO DE SOL NAO E A IMAGEM CARATERISTICA DA NOSSA PRIMAVERA , E DO VERAO MAS NAO E DA PRIMAVERA ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2014 às 13:35)

james disse:


> Vi hoje na net mais uma noticia sobre a primavera ainda nao ter aparecido e que ja devia estar sol e nao chuva , todos os dias evejo noticas do genero .



Provavelmente esta. Ao menos foram procurar a resposta ao sitio certo, não se ficaram só pelo drama .

*Onde está a Primavera?*


> A chegada da Primavera está associada ao sol e ao nascimento das flores. No entanto, Portugal tem sido assolado pela chuva, o vento e o frio. Aquela que é para muitos a estação da felicidade, está a deixar grande parte dos portugueses deprimidos… Mas, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), esta situação não é tão anormal quanto isso.
> A meteorologista Ângela Lourenço disse ao SOL que é comum existirem alterações climáticas nesta altura do ano. “A Primavera é um período de transição, por isso temos tanto episódios de Inverno como de Verão”, explica.
> 
> Assim, a diminuição da temperatura máxima e a ocorrência de precipitação não são raras durante esta estação. “Sabia que no ano passado nevou em Junho? As pessoas é que se vão esquecendo do que se vai passando”, comentou a meteorologista do IPMA.
> ...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Abr 2014 às 13:49)

Quem ouve a Comunicação Social, fica a pensar que não é normal chover na Primavera!
É sempre a levar as coisas para o sensacionalismo!
E se estivessemos em tempo de seca? Lá ia a Comunicação Social para o interior, ao encontro dos agricultores exatamente pelo facto de eles  (com toda a razão) estarem a lamuriar porque não chove na Primavera!
A Comunicação Social atualmente trata a meteorologia do modo que lhes convém e por forma a causar mais sensacionalismo e audiências!

Na Sic lá disseram que a partir de Segunda iriamos voltar às temperaturas acima os 20 ºC e sol, segundo eles, tempo mais normal para a época! 

Por esta razão, vemos uma geração de pessoas que pouco estão informadas sobre o tempo característico do nosso clima (tirando excepções, como os que seguem este forum), e que pensam que Portugal é sol! Para além disso, pouco ou nada fazem para se informar, espalhando ainda mais esta ideia errada!


----------



## blade (1 Abr 2014 às 14:18)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Na Sic lá disseram que a partir de Segunda iriamos voltar às temperaturas acima os 20 ºC e sol, segundo eles, tempo mais normal para a época!



É normal  porra sim estar mais de 20 graus em abril sobretudo com sol e AA  mas também é normal estar com chuva de vez em quando, este inverno tem sido frio e com bastante chuva é normal as pessoas quererem sol agora que os dias já estão grandes, nos últimos 5meses só1 que foi o janeiro foi acima da média, um gajo olha pa europa e tão no bem bom e nós com chuva


----------



## PortugalWeather (1 Abr 2014 às 15:57)

Para eles Primavera é só sinonimo de sol, para eles chegava-se a dia 21 ligava-se o botão da primavera e tínhamos sol durante toda a primavera, a falta de informação, a falta de rigor, a falta de conhecimento é gritante, o pior é quererem impor essas falta de rigor como verdadeira. 
As medias comprovam as medias das máximas no inicio de Abril nem aos 20º graus chegam, o mês de Abril é um mês húmido em chuvoso em Portugal,portanto esse jornalismo não diz a verdade.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 17:28)

so o pessoal que se interessa por meteorologia como o caso do pessoal daqui do forum é que tem noção do que é normal ou não para as épocas, as outras pessoas que não ligam nenhuma a isto para eles podia passar os 365 dias do ano sempre com sol, sem chover um dia ai sim já era normal para eles 

PS: se for preciso quando tivermos em seca vem noticias que há falta de chuva, todos os anos acontece o mesmo, se chove reclamam que não há sol, se tá seca reclamam que não chove


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Abr 2014 às 21:05)

Reportagem da RTP

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/4OepY2MmE1HqbYIzGZMe"]http://videos.sapo.pt/4OepY2MmE1HqbYIzGZMe[/ame]

Gostei do pessoal só quer sol.


----------



## david 6 (1 Abr 2014 às 21:47)

o unico que disse algo de jeito foi o 1º senhor, de resto só apeteceu mandar um murro nos dentes "o céu está contra nós" "o tempo está com a troika" por amor de deus, eu vi foi na tvi e também tudo a dizer que queria sol que era primavera devia tar sol, que raiva que metem


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Abr 2014 às 23:05)

david 6 disse:


> o unico que disse algo de jeito foi o 1º senhor, de resto só apeteceu mandar um murro nos dentes "o céu está contra nós" "o tempo está com a troika" por amor de deus, eu vi foi na tvi e também tudo a dizer que queria sol que era primavera devia tar sol, que raiva que metem



Sem comentários! 

A segunda pessoa que falou disse que "o tempo assim é um desconsolo... nem apetece saír de casa!"... Para mim é um desconsolo ver gente cada vez mais com a cultura dos programas pimbas de Domingo e dos 760 *** ***, e que pensa que só há vida quando há sol! 

Mas repetindo-me no que disse há pouco...  Se a comunicação social não passa bem a palavra, e se as pessoas não fazem um esforço para se informar... não se pode pedir mais


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Abr 2014 às 09:35)

Como disse o nosso colega de fórum james num outro tópico, existem países que querem as pessoas instruídas, aqui querem-nas burras, de facto é gritante e até irritante a forma como a meteorologia é encarada pelos media, de facto é incompetência, mas é no fundo uma extrema arrogância, porque da mesma forma que eu ou qualquer outra pessoa googla ou vai ao wikipedia e consulta a informação básica ou elementar tais como as medias de percipitação ou de temperatura, o mesmo deveria ser feito por quem emite ou rediz essas mesmas noticias porque nem 5 minutos demora em checkar essa mesma informação: é um principio básico do género (-deixa cá ver se não estou a dar barraca, deixa cá ver se estou a dar a informação verdadeira), mas não isso não acontece o que me leva a concluir que eles desinformam porque querem, eles são incompetentes e emitem noticias falaciosas porque querem ou por capricho ou porque desejam que seja assim seja o que for, mas fazem-no intencionalmente, o preocupante disto tudo é são assim com uma temática mais ou menos inofensiva, imagino como serão em outras temáticas, a manipulação de informação que para ai anda, é um caso de estupificação das massas.
Relativo á população, pois foi educada, nesse sentido durante décadas, levam com estas injecções logicamente que irão dar este tipo de respostas, mas nestes casos contra mim falo, sou como se diz nascido e criado em Lisboa e arredores e ai noto uma grande diferença entre as populações de Lisboa e do resto do pais, já vi pessoas rurais de trasmontes ou do Alentejo a desmentirem jornalistas em directo.
Relativo ao mês de Abril e Maio lembro-me que o ano passado e há dois fizeram exactamente o mesmo tipo de reportagens com as mesmas perguntas, o ano passado tivemos ai um período frio em Maio, e acho que tivemos Isos 0 em Abril e por essa altura foi o mesmo choradinho á 2 anos tivemos um Abril extremamente chuvoso e foi a mesma lengalenga. O Sonho de muitos portugueses era viverem no deserto, ou seja terem 365 dias de sol por ano.


----------



## vitamos (2 Abr 2014 às 11:41)

Condenem acima de tudo a comunicação social, pelos vários aspectos referidos...

Não condenem os Portugueses. Lembrem-se sempre que aqueles que verdadeiramente gostam de chuva, ou de trovoadas ou outros fenómenos vão-se encontrando essencialmente por aqui...

De resto saberão tão bem como eu que a maioria das pessoas gostam... de sol! Sempre foi assim e sempre será... E não é condenável. Também todos nós sabemos que existem evidências científicas que o Sol desencadeia um conjunto de reacções metabólicas, que melhoram (e não só por sugestão psicológica) a disposição geral e, inerentemente, a própria saúde das pessoas. É normal as pessoas desejarem o chamado "bom tempo". A primavera não deixa de ser uma barreira "virtual" no senso comum de separação entre os dias chamados "tristes" e os "alegres".

O sol surgirá... a seu tempo.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2014 às 12:13)

vitamos disse:


> Condenem acima de tudo a comunicação social, pelos vários aspectos referidos...
> 
> Não condenem os Portugueses. Lembrem-se sempre que aqueles que verdadeiramente gostam de chuva, ou de trovoadas ou outros fenómenos vão-se encontrando essencialmente por aqui...
> 
> ...




Da parte que me toca , eu fiz uma critica direta aos media pela sua desinformacao e ate uma certa manipulacao , como bem referiu o Portugalweather .
Gostos e aquela coisa , cada um e que sabe de si . Agora , e ja nao e de agora , a muitos anos que somos bombardeados com mentiras dos media em relacao a nossa meteorologia e nao e apenas em relacao ao tempo chuvoso  . Vejo tambem , por exemplo , no verao , afirmacoes pateticas acerca de vagas de calor .


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Abr 2014 às 12:23)

james disse:


> Da parte que me toca , eu fiz uma critica direta aos media pela sua desinformacao e ate uma certa manipulacao , como bem referiu o Portugalweather .
> Gostos e aquela coisa , cada um e que sabe de si . Agora , e ja nao e de agora , a muitos anos que somos bombardeados com mentiras dos media em relacao a nossa meteorologia e nao e apenas em relacao ao tempo chuvoso  . Vejo tambem , por exemplo , no verao , afirmacoes pateticas acerca de vagas de calor .



Tem haver com tudo caro James é um todo, com tendências politicas,economicas,académicas. 

Ontem deu uma reportagem excepcional na TVI essa então merecia um Oscar nos tesourinhas deprimentes, ainda por cima na cidade do Porto, região onde até chove pouco .
Uma repórter a perguntar a condutores, automobilistas, o que condução faziam quando chove  eu por momentos pensei que a reportagem estava a ser feita na Mauritânia  onde realmente a chuva é um evento digamos para o raro, e as pessoas coitadas ficavam muito espantadas, a olhar para o repórter do género o que é que este tipo está para aqui a dizer, , parecem perguntas que se fazem a criancinhas olha quando atravessas a rua olhas para os dois lados! , mas no meio disto tudo a estupidez por vezes vira-se contra quem faz esse tipo de jornalismo, ontem perguntavam a uma senhora se já tinha tido algum susto a conduzir quando chove e a senhora disse que não e o jornalista ficou do género o que é que digo agora, como também é engraçado quando os jornalistas vão a Montalegre ou a Bragança perguntar sobre o frio e as pessoas dizerem que é normal e lá fica o repórter sem resposta novamente!


----------



## james (2 Abr 2014 às 12:28)

Segundo os media , o nosso clima e este :

- nao e normal chover mais do que 4 dias seguidos mesmo que estejamos em janeiro
-nao e normal chover na primavera
-nao e normal temperaturas de 13 ° C em abril
-se estiver mais de 2 semanas sem chuva , estamos em seca
-nao e nornal vagas de calor no verao
-nao e normal chover no verao um dia que seja
-so cai neve na Serra da Estrela ( mas so se for em dezembro ou janeiro , senao ja nao e normal )
-nao e normal ter grande ondulacao no inverno
-nao e normal ter vagas de frio no inverno

Eis o nosso clima segundo os media, devemos ter o clima mais anormal do mundo .


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Abr 2014 às 12:33)

james disse:


> Segundo os media , o nosso clima e este :
> 
> - nao e normal chover mais do que 4 dias seguidos mesmo que estejamos em janeiro
> -nao e normal chover na primavera
> ...



Mas repara quando as noticias se referem a ondas ou vagas de calor são dadas com uma cotação positiva, nem que o pais esteja todo a arder, o calor é sempre algo que peca é sempre por escasso.


----------



## james (2 Abr 2014 às 12:47)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Mas repara quando as noticias se referem a ondas ou vagas de calor são dadas com uma cotação positiva, nem que o pais esteja todo a arder, o calor é sempre algo que peca é sempre por escasso.




Sim, eles acham que isso e o que as massas querem ouvir .


----------



## Aurélio (2 Abr 2014 às 18:29)

O normal no nosso clima é não chover, e então no Algarve quando entramos em Março chover parece uma tragédia grega aqui no Algarve.

Já no Inverno querem também sol e tempo quente.

O povo em Portugal quer-se não culto, RTP, SIC e TVI bem que nos ensinam a .... não ser cultos !


----------



## Bracaro (3 Abr 2014 às 09:00)

Esses senhores deveriam passar um ano inteiro aqui em Braga, ou em qualquer outro sítio do Minho, e depois eu queria ouvi-los a falar sobre o clima de Portugal.
Chuva é o ano inteiro, mesmo no Verão chove sempre alguma coisa. No Outono e no Inverno é habitual passar uma semana ou mais sem ver o sol. E aldeias isoladas pela neve, estradas cortadas pela neve, é coisa que acontece todos os anos.
Em Abril chove sempre e normalmente chove bastante. É claro que também há dias de sol e com temperaturas amenas, mas a chuva faz parte da Primavera.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Abr 2014 às 11:06)

Bracaro disse:


> Esses senhores deveriam passar um ano inteiro aqui em Braga, ou em qualquer outro sítio do Minho, e depois eu queria ouvi-los a falar sobre o clima de Portugal.
> Chuva é o ano inteiro, mesmo no Verão chove sempre alguma coisa. No Outono e no Inverno é habitual passar uma semana ou mais sem ver o sol. E aldeias isoladas pela neve, estradas cortadas pela neve, é coisa que acontece todos os anos.
> Em Abril chove sempre e normalmente chove bastante. É claro que também há dias de sol e com temperaturas amenas, mas a chuva faz parte da Primavera.



Isso não lhes interessa, foge da linha  em Portugal para muita gente sinonimo de boa educação é pensar como eles e não por nada em causa.


----------



## AJB (3 Abr 2014 às 14:00)

De facto a comunicação social Portuguesa (e não só naturalmente) é demasiado sensacionalista para sequer aceitar e difundir explicações técnicas/cientificas sobre vários assuntos em Portugal...tudo o que foge do senso comum e não é sensacionalista, eles não passam ou tem dificuldade em passar! Isto deve se TAMBÉM a que os próprios jornalistas são muitas vezes ignorantes e resistentes à mudança (não serve de desculpa naturalmente, mas é factoal que assim acontece).
Surpreende me bastante uma outra coisa, que é a atitude critica (e bem, pois concordo com grande parte) que alguns de voçês tem aqui feito relativamente à ignorância e má informação relativamente à meteorologia/clima...quando num outro tópico aqui do fórum (seguimento incêndios) alguns absorvem a informação da comuncação social como sendo a verdade incondicional!
Não deixa de ser curioso...mas é tambem estimulante para mim, para tentar perceber o que vos motiva/promove nessa dualidade de critérios
Espero perceber até Setembro próximo

Acreditem que estou a ser sincero e nada irónico, mesmo!


----------



## james (3 Abr 2014 às 17:37)

AJB disse:


> De facto a comunicação social Portuguesa (e não só naturalmente) é demasiado sensacionalista para sequer aceitar e difundir explicações técnicas/cientificas sobre vários assuntos em Portugal...tudo o que foge do senso comum e não é sensacionalista, eles não passam ou tem dificuldade em passar! Isto deve se TAMBÉM a que os próprios jornalistas são muitas vezes ignorantes e resistentes à mudança (não serve de desculpa naturalmente, mas é factoal que assim acontece).
> Surpreende me bastante uma outra coisa, que é a atitude critica (e bem, pois concordo com grande parte) que alguns de voçês tem aqui feito relativamente à ignorância e má informação relativamente à meteorologia/clima...quando num outro tópico aqui do fórum (seguimento incêndios) alguns absorvem a informação da comuncação social como sendo a verdade incondicional!
> Não deixa de ser curioso...mas é tambem estimulante para mim, para tentar perceber o que vos motiva/promove nessa dualidade de critér
> 
> ...


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Abr 2014 às 19:24)

Tirando as queimadas outonais ou outras, para mim todos os Incêndios florestais são maus, e para mim coloco o crime dos Incêndios florestais ao nível dos piores crimes que possam existir. Portanto ai sou totalmente parcial, e não vejo mesmo nada de positivo na sua existência a não ser na criação de uma floresta com  mais especies autocnes mas isso tinha de ser algo planeado e elaborado pelo próprio governo, mas infelizmente não é isso que acontece mas exactamente o contrário. Portanto sou muito critico e até tenho algumas teorias da conspiração que evito aqui partilhar no fórum.


----------



## camrov8 (5 Abr 2014 às 13:54)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Tirando as queimadas outonais ou outras, para mim todos os Incêndios florestais são maus, e para mim coloco o crime dos Incêndios florestais ao nível dos piores crimes que possam existir. Portanto ai sou totalmente parcial, e não vejo mesmo nada de positivo na sua existência a não ser na criação de uma floresta com  mais especies autocnes mas isso tinha de ser algo planeado e elaborado pelo próprio governo, mas infelizmente não é isso que acontece mas exactamente o contrário. Portanto sou muito critico e até tenho algumas teorias da conspiração que evito aqui partilhar no fórum.



as queimadas são boas quando bem feitas, pois eleminam materia morta em cinza com alto valor nutritivo muitas plantas portuguesas dependem mesmo dele e evoluiram com o fogo como o pinheiro, carrasco , azinheira, sobreiro e muitas outras


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 11:31)

Mais uma notícia no  " Sapo " a dizer que o sol veio para ficar e não há previsão de precipitação para os próximos 10 dias . 

Eu estou a ver a chover mas deve ser uma alucinação , o IPMA prevê a possibilidade de , pelo menos , 1 ou 2 dias de precipitação para O Minho para os próximos 10 dias , mas também deve ser alucinação . 

Já desconfiava , mas começo a pensar que pertencemos à Galiza , que aliás temos mais afinidades climáticas que a qualquer outra região de Portugal .

E , já agora , muitas afinidades culturais também .


----------



## AJB (7 Abr 2014 às 11:36)

camrov8 disse:


> as queimadas são boas quando bem feitas, pois eleminam materia morta em cinza com alto valor nutritivo muitas plantas portuguesas dependem mesmo dele e evoluiram com o fogo como o pinheiro, carrasco , azinheira, sobreiro e muitas outras




Daí o valor altamente benéfico do fogo...o mesmo não se pode dizer do incêndio pois a combustão processa se a temperaturas demasiado altas e ha a volatização dos nutrientes logo não poderão ser aproveitados pelas plantas


----------



## AJB (7 Abr 2014 às 11:41)

james disse:


> Mais uma notícia no  " Sapo " a dizer que o sol veio para ficar e não há previsão de precipitação para os próximos 10 dias .
> 
> Eu estou a ver a chover mas deve ser uma alucinação , o IPMA prevê a possibilidade de , pelo menos , 1 ou 2 dias de precipitação para O Minho para os próximos 10 dias , mas também deve ser alucinação .
> 
> ...



Claro que a comunicação social centrada em Lisboa pouco mais vê do que aquilo que observa da janela do escritório...mas isso é um dfeito que prejudica principalmente o país no seu todo...
Sinceramente não os critico por essa "caseirisse"...critico o facto de o Porto não ser capaz de ter "um sapo" ou um "PortoCanal" suficientemente fortes como o JN, capaz de fazer realmente noticia e não noticiar noticias apenas!
Não sei qual a tua preferência clubistica, mas se fores benfiquista ou sportinguista seguramente não criticas o egocentrismo e curta visão de alguns orgãos de comunicação social...
é pá, isto é tudo uma qustão de alternativas ou da falta delas


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 11:52)

AJB disse:


> Claro que a comunicação social centrada em Lisboa pouco mais vê do que aquilo que observa da janela do escritório...mas isso é um dfeito que prejudica principalmente o país no seu todo...
> Sinceramente não os critico por essa "caseirisse"...critico o facto de o Porto não ser capaz de ter "um sapo" ou um "PortoCanal" suficientemente fortes como o JN, capaz de fazer realmente noticia e não noticiar noticias apenas!
> Não sei qual a tua preferência clubistica, mas se fores benfiquista ou sportinguista seguramente não criticas o egocentrismo e curta visão de alguns orgãos de comunicação social...
> é pá, isto é tudo uma qustão de alternativas ou da falta delas



POr acaso , sou sportinguista ( principalmente por herança familiar ) mas sou também regionalista . 

O " Porto Canal " pode ser um bom bom projeto para um canal do Norte ( desde que bem enquadrado e não embarque em clubites ) .

Temos aqui ao lado a " TV Galiza " , que é um exclente canal , vejo -a muitas vezes e ponho - me a pensar que também poderíamos ter algo parecido .


----------



## PortugalWeather (7 Abr 2014 às 15:39)

james disse:


> POr acaso , sou sportinguista ( principalmente por herança familiar ) mas sou também regionalista .
> 
> O " Porto Canal " pode ser um bom bom projeto para um canal do Norte ( desde que bem enquadrado e não embarque em clubites ) .
> 
> Temos aqui ao lado a " TV Galiza " , que é um exclente canal , vejo -a muitas vezes e ponho - me a pensar que também poderíamos ter algo parecido .



Duvido que tenhamos algo parecido com a TVGaliza, em Portugal tornou-se um Tabu essas questões,até em contra ciclo com o que se está a passar na Europa o regionalismo em Portugal nem sequer existe , até porque o Povo do Norte na sua maioria nem tem essa vontade popular alias salvo erro o referendo á regionalização foi derrotado no Norte do Pais e venceu no Alentejo por exemplo, o Povo do Norte por o que conheço perfere ser governado por um governo centralista a 500 kms de distancia, do que reconhecer por exemplo o Porto como a capital regional da região, a clubite só é a criticada se vier de um clube ou de uma cidade, só em Portugal se acha normal ter um canal a emitir jogos com o nome de um clube de futebol, imagina existir um canal de TV PSD a transmitir sondagens pré-eleitorais


----------



## james (7 Abr 2014 às 18:56)

Caro Portugalweather ,

O problema e que vivemos num pais de gente conformada , o ' pobres mas honrados ' e o ' pobretes mas alegretes ' continuam a fazer escola . 

As pessoas nao se indignam verdadeiramente  com nada , ve o exemplo da meteorologia , os media fartam - se de dizer mentiras e as pessoas , em vez de se queixar da total falta de fundamento cientifico de quase tudo o que eles dizem , ainda batem palmas .


----------



## PortugalWeather (7 Abr 2014 às 19:21)

james disse:


> Caro Portugalweather ,
> 
> O problema e que vivemos num pais de gente conformada , o ' pobres mas honrados ' e o ' pobretes mas alegretes ' continuam a fazer escola .
> 
> As pessoas nao se indignam verdadeiramente  com nada , ve o exemplo da meteorologia , os media fartam - se de dizer mentiras e as pessoas , em vez de se queixar da total falta de fundamento cientifico de quase tudo o que eles dizem , ainda batem palmas .



Caro James, digamos que para 95% das pessoas a meteorologia é um assunto lateral, quando confidencie com amigos que havia imensos assuntos polémicos e grandes picanços género Porto vs Benfica ou Direita vs Esquerda devido a meteorologia não queriam acreditar até que lhes mostrei , a meteorologia é uma temática que mexe com tudo economia, cultura mas a maioria das pessoas estão nem ai, mas agora o Poder Politico,e os seus instrumentos Tvs, jornais seguem tendências bem definidas e claras a esse respeito.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Abr 2014 às 15:57)

Ai está a Sic já ao seu melhor nível, com as entrevistas no Algarve aos turistas britânicos  com as perguntas  do costume.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 21:52)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ai está a Sic já ao seu melhor nível, com as entrevistas no Algarve aos turistas britânicos  com as perguntas  do costume.



Resumindo e concluindo, não era preciso fazer tanto alarido há volta de trovoadas que não aparecem ou que têm dificuldade em aparecer, a esta hora quem ouviu essa notícia deve ainda estar à espera de um grande temporal


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2014 às 21:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Resumindo e concluindo, não era preciso fazer tanto alarido há volta de trovoadas que não aparecem ou que têm dificuldade em aparecer, a esta hora quem ouviu essa notícia deve ainda estar à espera de um grande temporal



Quem me dera a mim que sempre que se apregoa uma tempestade na televisão ela ocorresse, ou então sempre que vou ao site do IPMA a previsão dos bonecos quando envolve trovoada fosse ocorrer, era sempre trovoada pelo país todo  devíamos ter trovoada uns 25 dias por ano. Hoje trovejou mesmo onde ? Em Espanha, pois, como é normal devido a orografia acidentada que possuem e forte continentalidade.


----------



## Costa (30 Mai 2014 às 14:57)

Parece que alguns membros deste fórum tomaram controlo sobre os painéis da auto-estrada no Porto. 







Brincadeira


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jun 2014 às 20:59)

e pronto a tvi chama tufão a tornado de fogo gravado em Gois


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2014 às 19:20)

RTP - "Em Salvador da Baía a humidade rondava os 79 graus, a temperatura os 26."


----------



## Rachie (4 Jul 2014 às 16:15)

Jornal de Notícias: 

*Tromba de água inundou casas e provocou derrocadas no Pinhão*
"A chuva intensa que caiu, quinta-feira, por volta das 18 horas, inundou a vila do Pinhão, Alijó. Uma habitação chegou mesmo a ser atravessada pela força das águas, tendo ficado o recheio da casa completamente destruído.

"Há estragos bastante significativos, em especial numa habitação cujo recheio ficou completamente destruído e com danos avultados ao nível da infraestrutura", afirmou o vice-presidente da Câmara, José Paredes. A chuva intensa provocou ainda danos consideráveis ao nível de infraestruturas públicas, sobretudo muros de suporte que desabaram, e o saneamento na zona baixa do Pinhão ficou obstruído.
António Pinto, proprietário da casa mais afetada, perdeu todo o recheio da casa. "Mobília, roupa, perdi tudo. Está tudo cheio de água e lama. Nem a roupa que trago agora é minha", revelou. O pior não aconteceu porque não estava ninguém em casa à hora do "dilúvio".

Esta manhã, o cenário era de limpeza e de contabilização de estragos. José Paredes adiantou que "ainda é prematuro apontar valores ao nível dos estragos". Segundo o comandante da Proteção Civil, José Rebelo, os estragos afetaram sobretudo a rua principal do Pinhão, junto à Estação Ferroviária, que ficou "cheia de entulho e lama".

A estrada nacional entre Favaios e Pinhão foi também afetada pelo desabamento de taludes e deslizamento de terras, mas a circulação já foi normalizada. Ao nível das culturas verificam-se estragos na freguesia vizinha de Castedo."

Já há quem tenha tentado educar os leitores mas não foram muito bem recebidos... :|


----------



## james (15 Ago 2014 às 19:34)

Ha um novo calendario para o verao .

Hoje , na rtp1 , disseram que o verao comeca finalmente este fim de semana  .

Sendo assim , 16 de agosto e a nova data do inicio do verao , ate agora estivemos na primvera .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Ago 2014 às 20:18)

Pena que o Verão dure só 2 dias....


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2014 às 20:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Pena que o Verão dure só 2 dias....



Excelente contribuição para o tópico dos tesourinhos deprimentes! Lá porque não é quente o suficiente para ti não quer dizer que não seja Verão.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Ago 2014 às 11:13)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade/index.jsp?localID=5&cidadeID=5

Boas algo de estranho se passpu com a previsao do ipma a 10 dias para CB, no domingo o.0


----------



## MSantos (27 Ago 2014 às 16:33)

É simplesmente um erro.


----------



## Célia Salta (27 Ago 2014 às 18:09)

MSantos disse:


> É simplesmente um erro.



Eu sei mas nao deixa de ser engraçado


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2014 às 19:36)

> *Setembro com mais chuva do que Agosto*
> 
> Setembro vai trazer mais chuva do que Agosto. Para quem tinha esperança que este fosse o mês do verão, as notícias não são animadoras.
> 
> ...



Eu gosto é disto então do título é coisa de génio. A SIC devia ganhar o troféu tesourinho deprimente.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Set 2014 às 20:15)

Aí esta o desporto preferido dos jornalistas entrevistar pessoas a limpar lojas e a perguntar se sarjetas e rios estavam limpos


----------



## Rachie (23 Set 2014 às 22:22)

Isso e a quantidade de "trombas de água" que houve em Lisboa e no Porto


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2014 às 00:19)

Falem-me disto.







...


----------



## jonekko (10 Out 2014 às 00:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Falem-me disto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol estava a ver o mesmo. Fiquei tão surpreendido que até fiz um comentário sobre isto no tópico dos aviso e alertas oficiais que entretanto já apaguei. TVI e o sensacionalismo de mão dada!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Out 2014 às 00:36)

Não só isso, como aparentemente é última hora que estão em aviso, quando os avisos estão lá desde de manhã no interior e à tarde para Lisboa.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Out 2014 às 21:46)

Apenas a titulo de curiosidade retirei o excerto de um comentário feito num site IOL.PT a proposito do mau tempo previsto para Quarta e Quinta



> Quanto ao vento, a coisa é meis séria. No próximo inverno deverá atingir os 200km e não estes modestos 80 que sopra lá para os lados do Instituto Metereológico !



Um comentário feito por um bancário, que parece que para além de Bancário deve ser Vidente !


----------



## camrov8 (14 Out 2014 às 21:49)

por isso os bancos estão a falir


----------



## jotackosta (14 Out 2014 às 21:53)

Grande maratona do vento! 200km!! Já não via "metereológico" há muito tempo!


----------



## supercell (14 Out 2014 às 22:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Apenas a titulo de curiosidade retirei o excerto de um comentário feito num site IOL.PT a proposito do mau tempo previsto para Quarta e Quinta
> 
> 
> 
> Um comentário feito por um bancário, que parece que para além de Bancário deve ser Vidente !




Bem, esse deu para rir! 200km de vento, essa é nova!


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2014 às 09:23)

Bem, parece que vem por aí uma vaha de frio polar súbita, que vai deixar a água do mar em Lisboa a -1º amanhã e quarta


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Out 2014 às 15:11)

São simples erros de cálculo dos modelos que acontecem muita vez, vá lá, também não é preciso andar na caça ao erro.


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2014 às 15:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> São simples erros de cálculo dos modelos que acontecem muita vez, vá lá, também não é preciso andar na caça ao erro.


 Não cacei. Fui ao site para ver as previsões, vi isto e achei piada, por isso partilhei aqui


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2014 às 21:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> São simples erros de cálculo dos modelos que acontecem muita vez, vá lá, também não é preciso andar na caça ao erro.



Esta malta não perdoa nada!


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2014 às 19:05)

Alguém andou nos ácidos, previsão para sábado (1 de Novembro). As mínimas estão completamente fora do real, e algumas temperaturas nem no verão ou inverno se verificam, como Beja por exemplo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 19:10)

Já não é a primeira vez que acontece...vergonhoso.


----------



## Célia Salta (31 Out 2014 às 19:13)

As mínimas estão todas queimadas


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2014 às 19:28)

Enfim, uma risada , o litoral mais frio que o interior.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 15:53)

Não é de meteorologia mas é de sismologia.
Então para ilustrar uma notícia sobre o exercício internacional de resposta a tsunami, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/tsunami-exercicio14.html
não encontraram nada melhor do que uma mais do que desgastada e infame fotomontagem mostrando uma situação totalmente irrealista daquilo com que um tsunami se parece?








Isto é rigor científico? Quem veja na página do IPMA esta imagem vai passar a dizer que os tsunamis têm realmente este aspecto, ondas de  100 metros de altura (!!) e que mesmo àquela distância da costa ainda não rebentaram, pois se a instituição oficial usou aquela imagem é porque deve ser verdade....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Nov 2014 às 16:23)

StormRic disse:


> Não é de meteorologia mas é de sismologia.
> Então para ilustrar uma notícia sobre o exercício internacional de resposta a tsunami, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...edia/noticias/textos/tsunami-exercicio14.html
> não encontraram nada melhor do que uma mais do que desgastada e infame fotomontagem mostrando uma situação totalmente irrealista daquilo com que um tsunami se parece?
> 
> ...



Em primeiro lugar não posso estar mais de-acordo contigo, ainda para mais por esta imagem "ser já do tempo dos Afonsinhos", no entanto nunca devemos subestimar o poder da natureza, pelo que deves por sempre o dobro do exagero no pensamento pior que consigas criar em determinada situação, por muito irrealista que pareça ser..

Exemplo disto é este artigo, que utiliza relatos históricos, e sim, é bem provável que haja exageros nesta frase" Sagres: “veio depois á terra com tal violência, que pelas parte N. montou rochas de altura de 60 braças [108 m], e do E. de 80 [144 m].” (Sousa, 1919)".

Mesmo que haja exagero será ele maior que 40 metros? Mesmo com um exagero de 44 metros o tsunami teria de ter o poder de galgar rochas de 100m... Pode também ser uma massa de água desta altura (o que como é óbvio é de duvidar ao mais alto nível) como pode ser o resultado do "saltar" das águas ao embater nas arribas, mas mesmo que fosse ao embater haveria poder para galgar 144m de arriba???!!!

Os relatos históricos são isso mesmo, relatos com tantos anos que podem estar demasiados exagerados, mas mesmo que estejam 100 metros exagerados neste caso seria uma massa de água de meter respeito "aos deuses"....

Mais por aqui: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-grande-sismo-e-tsunami-de-1755-em-portugal-m-8-7-9-0.5495/

Peço desde já desculpa pelo longo OFF TOPIC


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2014 às 16:31)

O IPMA reutiliza imagens de artigos há anos, dependendo na sua categoria. Logo quando se falou no primeiro plano do sistema de prevenção a tsunamis usaram essa imagem, e acho que fizeram o mesmo aquando do "tsunami meteorológico" no Algarve há uns tempos.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteotsunami
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1613074


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 16:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Em primeiro lugar não posso estar mais de-acordo contigo, ainda para mais por esta imagem "ser já do tempo dos Afonsinhos", no entanto nunca devemos subestimar o poder da natureza, pelo que deves por sempre o dobro do exagero no pensamento pior que consigas criar em determinada situação, por muito irrealista que pareça ser..
> 
> Exemplo disto é este artigo, que utiliza relatos históricos, e sim, é bem provável que haja exageros nesta frase" Sagres: “veio depois á terra com tal violência, que pelas parte N. montou rochas de altura de 60 braças [108 m], e do E. de 80 [144 m].” (Sousa, 1919)".
> 
> ...



Interessante esse artigo! E dizes bem, os relatos históricos como não tinham meios de reproduzir a imagem real tinham que recorrer ao exagero para criar a imagem na mente das pessoas.

Hoje em dia tal é completamente descabido. O que me preocupa é que as pessoas subestimarão o que quer que vejam no mar quando um verdadeiro tsunami se aproximar, porque ficarão sempre a olhar para o horizonte à espera de ver uma onda gigante como aquela, não perceberão que uma leve elevação do horizonte, mal perceptível, já é o tsunami e que nessa altura têm apenas escassos minutos para se porem a salvo.

Já agora e em off-topic e ilustrando o relato histórico, ondas de 5 metros quando rebentam numa falésia podem arrastar pessoas que estejam no topo a 20 metros ou mais de altura, como já quase me aconteceu a mim na Pirolita, Biscaia. Ondulação de 10 metros produz rebentação que ao embater nas falésias se projecta a mais de 50-60 metros de altura, portanto se um tsunami de 20-30m chegar à costa que tenha profundidades suficientes galgará facilmente arribas de mais de 100 metros.


----------



## Névoa (7 Nov 2014 às 18:42)

Sim, falando po alto, o perigo é a velocidade e não a altura das ondas. A correnteza é sempre tramada aliás, mesmo em águas rasas, e é sempre mais perigosa por não gerar nenhum aparato visual.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2014 às 20:11)

Não é a velocidade mas sim o período estas ondas podem ter kilometros de período é que mesmo uma onda pequena não rebenta como as que estamos a habituados rebentar e voltar para traz estas continuam, todos nos lembramos da ondas do inicio do ano elas fizeram tantos estragos pois tinham períodos maiores que o normal


----------



## Névoa (7 Nov 2014 às 20:44)

camrov8 disse:


> Não é a velocidade mas sim o período estas ondas podem ter kilometros de período é que mesmo uma onda pequena não rebenta como as que estamos a habituados rebentar e voltar para traz estas continuam, todos nos lembramos da ondas do inicio do ano elas fizeram tantos estragos pois tinham períodos maiores que o normal



Desculpe, usei uma linguagem bem popular. Eu associava a palavra "período" à altura das ondas, confesso... já estou bem esquecida das aulas de trigonometria e afins


----------



## camrov8 (7 Nov 2014 às 21:25)

lol, mas é um dos maiores erros associados a este assunto, as ondas que melhor conhecemos são as originadas pelo vento têm período curto nem chegam a segundos podem ser altas mas como se diz morrem na praia, os tsunami têm períodos enormes , imagina a baixa de Lisboa algumas zonas estão sei lá 2mts de altura do rio uma onda normal de 4 mts nem chega aos Jerónimos, um tsunami de 3 mts chega e depois ainda tens os varios kilometros de onda que vêem a traz, elas são rápidas  em mar aberto perto de 900km/h mas muito rasas num barco podem nem dar por éla, mas quando chegam a costa perdem velocidade e aumentam de altura


----------



## PedroMAR (14 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

País em alerta para Natal gelado
Saiba quais as temperaturas que pode esperar na quadra natalícia e quais os cuidados a ter. 
Os portugueses podem esperar uma quadra natalícia gelada. De acordo com as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, os próximos dias deverão sofrer um agravamento das condições metereológicas: as baixas temperaturas serão uma constante na semana de Natal. As primeiras previsões apontam para temperaturas muito baixas, principalmente no litoral, com especial incidência na área da Grande Lisboa, com 0 graus na Amadora, Sintra e Cascais. Em Setúbal, as mínimas deverão mesmo atingir os 3 graus negativos. Faro deverá ser a região menos fria, com uma temperatura mínima expectável de 8 graus. Para fazer face ao frio, a Direção-geral da Saúde recomenda o uso de várias peças de roupa e a ingestão de bebidas quentes e sopa. O agravamento do estado do tempo também levou a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil a aconselhar cuidados redobrados aos condutores. 

http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

PedroMAR disse:


> País em alerta para Natal gelado
> Saiba quais as temperaturas que pode esperar na quadra natalícia e quais os cuidados a ter.
> Os portugueses podem esperar uma quadra natalícia gelada. De acordo com as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, os próximos dias deverão sofrer um agravamento das condições metereológicas: as baixas temperaturas serão uma constante na semana de Natal. As primeiras previsões apontam para temperaturas muito baixas, principalmente no litoral, com especial incidência na área da Grande Lisboa, com 0 graus na Amadora, Sintra e Cascais. Em Setúbal, as mínimas deverão mesmo atingir os 3 graus negativos. Faro deverá ser a região menos fria, com uma temperatura mínima expectável de 8 graus. Para fazer face ao frio, a Direção-geral da Saúde recomenda o uso de várias peças de roupa e a ingestão de bebidas quentes e sopa. O agravamento do estado do tempo também levou a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil a aconselhar cuidados redobrados aos condutores.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html



  Notícia sensacionalista... Mas pronto, é do Correio da Manhã, está tudo dito. Mas são este tipo de pseudo-informações que depois fazem com que a população em geral não acredite nas previsões... Custaria muito dizer que isto é uma previsão a dez dias, logo é apenas uma remota hipótese??? Bolas...


----------



## Snifa (14 Dez 2014 às 17:02)

PedroMAR disse:


> País em alerta para Natal gelado
> Saiba quais as temperaturas que pode esperar na quadra natalícia e quais os cuidados a ter.
> Os portugueses podem esperar uma quadra natalícia gelada. De acordo com as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, os próximos dias deverão sofrer um agravamento das condições metereológicas: as baixas temperaturas serão uma constante na semana de Natal. As primeiras previsões apontam para temperaturas muito baixas, principalmente no litoral, com especial incidência na área da Grande Lisboa, com 0 graus na Amadora, Sintra e Cascais. Em Setúbal, as mínimas deverão mesmo atingir os 3 graus negativos. Faro deverá ser a região menos fria, com uma temperatura mínima expectável de 8 graus. Para fazer face ao frio, a Direção-geral da Saúde recomenda o uso de várias peças de roupa e a ingestão de bebidas quentes e sopa. O agravamento do estado do tempo também levou a Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil a aconselhar cuidados redobrados aos condutores.
> 
> http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/pais_em_alerta_com_natal_gelado.html


O sensacionalismo típico do correio da manhã. ..


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Dez 2014 às 22:37)

Provavelmente alguém andou a ver as previsões do accuweather .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Dez 2014 às 22:50)

Mário Barros disse:


> Provavelmente alguém andou a ver as previsões do accuweather .



Simplesmente viram as previsões a 10 dias do IPMA da run das 00z do ECMWF. 

Obviamente que com a saída das 12z esses valores já não se apresentam, portanto amanhã a notícia deverá ser "País em alerta para Natal normal"...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Dez 2014 às 12:20)

Aposto que a causa do avião ter desaparecido foi a média das temperaturas máximas! ...


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2014 às 16:07)

Não, mas pode dificultar, e muito, a definição dos locais de busca.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Dez 2014 às 18:26)

Orion disse:


> Não, mas pode dificultar, e muito, a definição dos locais de busca.



Não percebeste... Está lá escrito _condições climatéricas adversas_, e não é climatéricas adversas mas sim _meteorológicas_ ou _atmosféricas_!


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2014 às 22:14)

????????????????????






http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/passagem_de_ano_gelada.html


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 22:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> ????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entre outras, aqueles -10º de máxima em Portalegre é de respeito...  
VR e Br hoje "subiram para baixo" , interessante


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 01:38)

Acendalha da manhã, não sei qual é o espanto.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jan 2015 às 14:02)

*Vaga de frio atinge Portugal*
http://sol.pt/noticia/121438


----------



## james (5 Jan 2015 às 16:41)

Segundo um orgão de comunicação social , este ano o almanaque " Borda d`água " está a prever um ano meteorológico tranquilo . . 

Seja lá o que isso for . . .


----------



## StormRic (7 Jan 2015 às 19:46)

É pior a emenda que o soneto...
Um autêntico manguito aos cidadãos pagantes.
Sem mais comentários.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jan 2015 às 18:43)




----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2015 às 18:57)

Mário Barros disse:


>



isto foi num programa humorístico, certo? Certo!? Não me digam que foi num noticiário... 

foi mesmo...


----------



## Fernando (15 Jan 2015 às 21:17)

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/frio-portugal-teve-temperaturas-iguais-da-siberia

estou sem palavras.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2015 às 21:20)

Ahahah esta está boa, pressão atmosféricanão temperatura lol. Este jornalismo está cada vez pior.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2015 às 21:26)

Isso é para lá de um tesourinho deprimente, isso é uma desgraça jornalística


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 21:27)

Não dêem audiência a esses tipos pá!


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Muito mau, incrivel como estão constantemente a deturpar as coisas...o sensionalismo/burrice não tem limites.


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Jan 2015 às 21:30)

Os jornalistas não têm noção das barbaridades que dizem e que escrevem, pensam que sabem do assunto e não sabem nada de nada, nem procuram meios para justificar os fins. Vai tudo a "eito".


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 21:38)

Jornalismo cor-de-rosa com o intuito de despertar a atenção seja de que forma for, para vender e vender mais...e cada vez mais a ponto de conseguirem manter um canal de televisão. Por muitos processos que levem têm sempre dinheiro para pagar multas e coisas do género. Coitados das pessoas que não tiveram oportunidade de ter formação a ponto de saberem lidar com isto. Lêem ou vêem isto e tomam-nas como verdades absolutas. Agora decidiram entreter-se com noticias respeitantes à meteorologia...enfim.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2015 às 21:42)

Epá eu até vou colar aqui a notícia ( simplesmente ridícula)


*Frio. Portugal teve temperaturas iguais às da Sibéria*


*Lembra-se daqueles primeiros dias do ano, com frio de fazer bater o dente?*

Não era por ser friorento, as temperaturas estavam mesmo (muito) baixas, *ao nível do Alasca e da Sibéria, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). *

O dia 9 de Janeiro foi o pior dia, registando números refere raramente vistos na pressão atmosférica em Portugal, habituais no Alasca e na Sibéria, disse à TSF Pedro Viterbo, director do Departamento de Meteorologia e Geofísica.

A explicação está "no peso do ar que está em cima de nós", contou o especialista, citado pela rádio. E o país - todo o continente - foi severamente afectado por "números invulgares" nestas primeiras semanas do ano.

"A culpa é de um bloqueio, que não se via há vários anos, no anticiclone dos Açores, e que se prolonga há semanas", conta.

A boa notícia é que está a acabar e, na próxima semana, já baixará para níveis considerados normais.


Temperaturas iguais à Sibeira???   

Uma desgraça, um verdadeiro Tesourinho deprimente... tudo deturpado, não estou a ver de todo o IPMA  a fazer afirmações destas, como a que sublinhei em cima..

Esta gente não tem a mínima noção do que são as temperatura de Inverno na Sibéria e no Alasca..até podem não ter conhecimento científico, mas não terão sensibilidade no corpo??Não terão a noção do frio?O que seria de nós se viessem temperaturas como as da Sibéria/Alasca...

http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/portugal/frio-portugal-teve-temperaturas-iguais-da-siberia


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 21:45)

AndréFrade disse:


> Os jornalistas não têm noção das barbaridades que dizem e que escrevem, pensam que sabem do assunto e não sabem nada de nada, nem procuram meios para justificar os fins. Vai tudo a "eito".



Os próprios editoriais obrigam os jornalistas a fazê-lo...e estes coitados, não querem perder o emprego. Mandam o jornalista para uma serra quando neva e muitas das vezes estes nem sabem o que dizer, mas têm que dizer. Sei que se poderia dizer  "mas os jornalistas deviam rejeitar isto e tal"...mas estão a fazer o seu trabalho como lho mandam. É mais pelo que disse penso eu: a população deveria estar formada o suficiente para saber descodificar estas mensagens mas, a maior parte não está. Esta foi mandada para a rua e lá teve que dizer algo e se, não exagerasse, talvez fizesse o trabalho mal feito no âmbito desse canal. Falo por experiência própria. É mau mas, vai ser sempre assim.


----------



## Rachie (15 Jan 2015 às 21:48)

Ahahahah bem fiz eu em usar o mesmo casaco que usei na Suécia!!!!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Jan 2015 às 21:50)

Bem, com esta não me contive! Enviei-lhes um mail a desancar... A ver se me respondem ou corrigem tamanha barbaridade!


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 21:54)

Também fiz o mesmo!


----------



## Fernando (15 Jan 2015 às 21:54)

já retiraram a notícia do facebook... eu nunca li nada assim. é incrível


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Jan 2015 às 22:03)

Já corrigiram a notícia!


----------



## StormRic (16 Jan 2015 às 04:22)

Comentário a essa notícia...


----------



## seqmad (16 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Desculpem não tenho tempo para inserir da forma habitual 


*Trovão atinge escola na Maia*
*Aulas foram suspensas devido a estragos e falta de luz*
Por: Redação

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/telhado/trovao-atinge-arvore-e-encerra-escola-na-maia


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

Ahah StormRic se isso fosse verdade com aqueles 1050 hPa teriamos um calor infernal lol


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jan 2015 às 13:27)

StormRic disse:


> Comentário a essa notícia...



:O

Sobreviveu alguém em Trás-os-Montes nos últimos dias ou estão todos estorricados? Pois com 1050 mb suponho que a temperatura deve ter chegado aos 60ºC 
Meter a pressão atmosférica dentro da Lei de Gay-Lussac é parecido a comer arroz por uma palhinha, não faz sentido algum..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Jan 2015 às 13:30)

seqmad disse:


> Desculpem não tenho tempo para inserir da forma habitual
> 
> 
> *Trovão atinge escola na Maia*
> ...



Não está de todo incorrecto, pois certamente a escola foi atingida pelo trovão, tal como tudo no raio de alguns quilómetros. 
Apenas não referem que a escola para além do trovão foi também atingida por um raio.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (29 Jan 2015 às 16:42)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/01/...e-equivale-a-uma-bola-de-agua-a-cair-no-solo/

Bola de água? Micro-rajadas?

Opaaaaaaaa


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2015 às 17:11)

Ricardo Martins disse:


> http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/01/...e-equivale-a-uma-bola-de-agua-a-cair-no-solo/
> 
> Bola de água? Micro-rajadas?
> 
> Opaaaaaaaa



 será a tentativa de tradução de microburst? downdraft? Todo o texto é um "tesourinho" hilariante, redigido em muito mau português, e não explica coisa alguma. Que o agricultor use aqueles termos para tentar descrever, compreende-se, agora que usem esses termos como se fossem os mais adequados meteorologicamente para ilustrar o fenómeno.  Tesouras de vento também é a primeira vez que vejo salvo erro (wind shear?) e o que será "humidade profunda"?
Note-se que o fenómeno observado foi este: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microburst e realmente as fotos ilustram-no muito bem. Dispensavam-se os termos folclóricos...


----------



## CptRena (29 Jan 2015 às 20:40)

No caso da bola de água, não se pode dizer que está errado, pois trata-se de uma citação directa do agricultor.
Agora, está muita porcaria mal traduzida, com erros que alteram completamente o sentido das frases.



> quando presenciou o fenómeno, que filmou. “Foi uma espécie de bola de água a cair”, explicou.


Green Savers



> He said it was like a "water ball falling"


ABC News


E agora, a parte da porcaria



> Segundo o Bureau of Meteorology (BoM) australiano, o que Thompson viu foi uma microrrajada, um fenómeno que dura entre cinco a 15 minutos, bastante rápido e perigoso. “Ele pode causar muitos estragos ao solo ou a algum que esteja próximo, num raio de quatro quilómetros”, explicou o site do BoM.


Green Savers



> The Bureau of Meteorology said Mr Thompson's rain bomb was in fact a sort of downburst known as a microburst.
> "A downburst is a concentrated downdraft, typically lasting five to 15 minutes, and is of unusually high speed such that it can cause damage on, or near, the ground," the BoM website said."
> "The term microburst is used to describe a downburst which causes damage over an area with horizontal dimensions of less than four kilometres."


ABC News


Omitido no artigo da Green Savers



> The BoM said a microburst could be characterised as wet or dry.
> 
> "A wet microburst, which can occur with a range of thunderstorm types, is accompanied by significant precipitation at the surface," it said.


ABC News




> “Ele desenvolve-se em ambientes caracterizados por *ventos verticais fracos, tesouras de vento*, e *uma humidade profunda, com uma camada seca por cima*”, concluiu o site.


Green Savers



> "It develops in environments characterised by *weak vertical wind shear* and *deep moisture capped by a dry layer*.


ABC News

Claramente não percebem nada do que escrevem. Separam dois termos quando devia ser só um - wind shear (sem tradução ou quanto muito cisalhamento do vento, que soa mal como o caraças, mas pronto) vertical fraco.
Na segunda acho que houve ali algum abreviamento que tornou a tradução mais complicada, mas pelo que investiguei penso que seja convecção profunda (desde a superfície até elevada altitude - tropopausa) e neste caso húmida (que leva ao desenvolvimento de nuvens - cumulonimbus) e com uma camada de ar seco pelo meio, não tem que ser por cima (normalmente nunca é), que produz o efeito de panela de pressão, termo que  costuma aparecer pelo fórum quando andamos nas épocas de transição (Outono e Primavera) aqui na nossa terra. Normalmente associadas às previsões convectivas do colega stormy.

Omitido no artigo da Green Savers



> "In a dry microburst, precipitation at the surface is either very light or does not occur at all, although virga [precipitation falling from a cloud but evaporating before reaching the ground] may be present."


ABC News

Fontes:
http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/01/...e-equivale-a-uma-bola-de-agua-a-cair-no-solo/
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-01-27/rainbomb-caught-on-camera-near-roma-queensland/6050114


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Jan 2015 às 21:36)

Isto soa-me a tradução do Google... Srs. jornalistas: um pouco mais de profissionalismo, a bem da vossa classe profissional!


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2015 às 17:09)

Notícia incrivelmente incompleta e alarmista no Público de hoje:

http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...aviso-a-populacao-devido-ao-mau-tempo-1684495

Açores e Madeira não se sabe se estão incluídos. Não distinguem a intensidade de Norte a Sul. Quem lê isto fica a pensar que vem lá um temporal épico...



> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) emitiu nesta sexta-feira um aviso à população devido à chuva, queda de neve, vento e agitação marítima até sábado ao final da tarde.
> 
> Em comunicado, a ANPC adianta que o vento, precipitação e agitação marítima serão mas intensos entre o final da tarde desta sexta-feira e o fim do dia de sábado.
> 
> ...



Já agora compare-se com o quadro dos avisos do IPMA:


----------



## CptRena (30 Jan 2015 às 17:50)

O colega StormRic está a fazer a confusão do costume entre Alertas da Protecção Civil e Avisos do IPMA.
O artigo do Público baseia-se nos alertas lançados pela ANPC, que apenas actua em Portugal Continental, logo Madeira e Açores não estão abrangidos por estes alertas, pois não estão dentro do âmbito desta autoridade.
Os Açores tem o seu próprio departamento (SRPCBA - http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/). Assim como a Madeira (SRPC, IP-RAM - http://www.procivmadeira.pt/).

Como o artigo se baseia nos alertas da ANPC, pode aparentar ser demasiado alarmante.

Em anexo encontra-se a informação disponibilizada pela ANPC em que o Público se baseia.

É por estas e por outras que alguns membros aqui do fórum dizem que a ANPC não deveria colocar estes alertas disponíveis para o público, pois depois vêm os jornais e dá barraca. Deveriam apenas ser disponibilizados para as entidades competentes, como bombeiros e outros agentes de protecção. Eu cá prefiro que estejam disponíveis, até porque nós somos o primeiro agente de protecção civil.


----------



## james (27 Fev 2015 às 17:35)

Mais um exemplo de como os media 
Em Portugal tratam a meteorologia :

Vi hoje em rodape num canal de noticias que na próxima semana   , as temperaturas podem chegar aos 24 graus . Onde ?   Por exemplo , na minha zona , não deve ultrapassar os 16 graus e devera rondar na maior parte dos dias os13- 14 graus. 

Viva o sensacionalismo dos media .


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2015 às 18:19)

CptRena disse:


> O colega StormRic está a fazer a confusão do costume entre Alertas da Protecção Civil e Avisos do IPMA.
> O artigo do Público baseia-se nos alertas lançados pela ANPC, que apenas actua em Portugal Continental, logo Madeira e Açores não estão abrangidos por estes alertas, pois não estão dentro do âmbito desta autoridade.
> Os Açores tem o seu próprio departamento (SRPCBA - http://www.prociv.azores.gov.pt/). Assim como a Madeira (SRPC, IP-RAM - http://www.procivmadeira.pt/).
> 
> ...



Não fiz confusão alguma e não tenho o costume de fazer isso. Indiquei claramente que o quadro que apresentei é dos AVISOS do IPMA.
Também sei da distinção dos departamentos, mas quem lê a notícia pode não saber e volto a sublinhar que nesta não há distinção de regiões do país.

Talvez não tenha explicado bem que o que não bate certo é a notícia do Público/alerta da ANPC com os aviso do IPMA, seja isso um problema do Público ou da ANPC.


----------



## james (17 Mar 2015 às 11:21)

Regressa a chuva ( para o Sul ) e somos logo inundados pelos media com noticias do gênero " o inverno voltou " , como se não estivéssemos ainda no inverno .

Para os jornaleiros que temos , quando chove estamos no inverno , quando esta sol , estamos no verao .

Ridiculo e triste .


----------



## james (20 Mar 2015 às 10:24)

Já se começa a tornar repetitivo , mas os disparates da nossa imprensa sobre a meteorologia não tem fim  :

Esta semana , depois de ter ouvido que o inverno ia regressar , agora li que a primavera vai regressar .

Sera esquizofrenia ou um caso perdido mesmo ?

Mas espera ai , como e que o inverno tinha regressado se ainda não tinha acabado e como e que a primavera vai regressar se só agora vai começar ?


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Mar 2015 às 10:28)

qualidade jornalistica ao mais alto nivel


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Abr 2015 às 12:58)

No provedor do telespectador da rtp acabou de passar uma nova gafe da meteorologia da RTP!
Na manhã de 17 de Março (se não estou em erro),* todas as cidades de Portugal e da Europa* tinham uma *mínima de 18 graus e uma máxima de 23 graus*! 

(EDITADO)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Abr 2015 às 13:03)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> No provedor do telespectador da rtp acabou de passar uma nova gafe da meteorologia da RTP!
> Na manhã de 21 de Março (se não estou em erro),* todas as cidades de Portugal e da Europa* tinham uma *mínima de 12 graus e uma máxima de 23 graus*!



17 Março 2015, 18/23


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Abr 2015 às 13:04)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> 17 Março 2015, 18/23



Ou isso!
Fiquei tão pasmado que nem decorei os dados como deveria ser!


----------



## Zapiao (25 Abr 2015 às 13:59)

Tesourinho deprimente aqui do forum. Estou farto de perguntar porque isto acontece e continuo sem resposta


----------



## Sunnyrainy (15 Mai 2015 às 19:02)

Eis a maior amplitude térmica alguma vez já registada em todo o planeta! 

É claro que não passa de um erro informático!


----------



## Vince (8 Jun 2015 às 15:05)

Um tornado de photoshop que fez hoje a capa do Correio da Manhã.
Surpreende-me não acontecer mais vezes.

https://www.facebook.com/caedanne/posts/10207312104027132?pnref=story

Ambos são criticáveis, quem põe a circular uma fotografia falsa sem indicar a sua natureza, bem como o jornal que não valida minimamente um assunto que trata na própria capa.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2015 às 17:14)

Vince disse:


> Um tornado de photoshop que fez hoje a capa do Correio da Manhã.
> Surpreende-me não acontecer mais vezes.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/caedanne/posts/10207312104027132?pnref=story
> ...



Estes acontecimentos jornalísticos têm uma grande vantagem: estudar o grau de conhecimento e a atitude das pessoas perante os fenómenos, através da leitura atenta dos comentários nas redes sociais.


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2015 às 20:21)

*Armageddon strikes: Massive cloud sparks Russian nuclear attack panic*

*




*
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...ar-bomb-Russia-explosion-panic-mushroom-cloud


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2015 às 22:58)

Pressão brutal (ou falta dela) um pouco por toda a Espanha:


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jun 2015 às 23:52)

Ai, ai, ai. Às vezes temos que pensar um pouco... Apesar de não ser esse o valor que a AEMET deveria mostrar ao público, sempre foi na maioria das estações, e é simplesmente a pressão absoluta em vez de ao nível do mar.

Desde que me lembro de ver, que vejo a pressão absoluta, aquelas ali correctas é que saltam à vista.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2015 às 12:10)

_*Calor de 40 graus por mais dez dias *

*Altas temperaturas irão continuar pelo menos até dia 8.*

A vaga de calor que atinge o País desde a última quinta-feira* irá prolongar-se*, em particular nas regiões de Trás-os-Montes e Alentejo, *pelo menos por mais dez dias*. As temperaturas com valores superiores a 40 graus resultam da passagem de uma massa de ar quente proveniente de Espanha. Ontem, a presença de nebulosidade baixa junto da costa levou a que as praias fossem poupadas ao sol abrasador. Em Viana do Castelo, por exemplo, a máxima não foi além dos 21 graus e em Faro fixou-se nos 24. Bem diferente foi a temperatura sentida no Alentejo: em Beja, foram alcançados os 40 graus. 

"É um sacrifício que eu faço sair à rua com este calor. Se não fosse o avio que tenho de fazer, não saía de casa", afirma Gertrudes Cova, de 77 anos, aproveitando a conversa com o CM para poisar os dois sacos com as compras, respirar fundo e descansar um pouco. "Tenho problemas de coração e estes dias deixam-me com falta de ar", desabafou a residente em Beja.

As altas temperaturas irão, contudo, sofrer uma ligeira descida entre quarta e sexta-feira, devido à chegada de uma superfície frontal fria proveniente do oceano Atlântico, divulgou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA). Durante o fim de semana, as temperaturas voltam a subir.

As temperaturas elevadas levam a que o Alentejo e a Beira Baixa continuem sob aviso laranja. A temperatura da água do mar é de 18 graus na Costa Ocidental e de 22 no Algarve. A previsão mensal do IPMA indica que há uma forte probabilidade de pelo menos até dia 19 ocorrerem temperaturas acima do habitual a Norte.

Para os últimos dez dias de julho, os dados obtidos não permitem retirar conclusões

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/detalhe/calor_de_40_graus_por_mais_dez_dias.html_


----------



## Sunnyrainy (1 Jul 2015 às 11:47)

Andam aqui no forum a querer esmiuçar recordes nas temperaturas  do interior alentejano...
O recorde está sim (segundo a TVI) nas ilhas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 01:15)

*Onda de calor excecional fará disparar termómetros na Península Ibérica*






Fotografia © Gonçalo Villaverde / Global Imagens
Temperaturas poderão ultrapassar os 40 graus e as noites também serão mais quentes.
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=4656524

Hm não sei se este jornal está a confudir Espanha com Portugal? Sim refere "Peninsula Ibérica" mas nem no Alentejo as temperaturas chegam aos 40ºC, apenas se aproximam dos 37/38ºC. A onda de calor vai ser toda em Espanha de acordo com o GFS... A sorte deste jornal é se a previsão aumentar as temperaturas mas por enquanto o GFS continua estável


----------



## Garcia (2 Jul 2015 às 14:04)

não foi só a TVI..


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jul 2015 às 15:42)

Finalmente algum jornal decente!
*Temperaturas vão continuar a subir mas é cedo para falar em “onda de calor”*
http://www.publico.pt/sociedade/not...as-e-cedo-para-falar-em-onda-de-calor-1700813

Todos os jornais e notícias que vi baseavam-se no texto da AEMET, que não devia ter referido península ibérica mas pronto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2015 às 19:14)

Portugal em Directo, hoje de 14/07 na RTP1 eu bem me parecia que as mínimas estavam erradas.
Dava para amanha 5ºC de mínima para Santarem, 1ºC para Guarda e Bragança.
Até fiquei a pensar que vinha aí a geada.
Aqui está o link, ver a partir do minuto 18.
http://www.rtp.pt/play/p1754/e201591/portugal-em-direto/443227


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2015 às 22:49)

A notícia escrita não tem erros:

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...e-funil-atingiu-a-cidade-de-Calgary-no-Canada

mas...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2015 às 00:05)

Não é um caso português, mas parece que o UK também vai ficar privado do serviço de meteorologia na televisão pública:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34031785



> The Met Office has lost its BBC weather forecasting contract, it has confirmed.
> 
> The UK's weather service has provided the data used for BBC forecasts since the corporation's first radio weather bulletin on 14 November 1922.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2015 às 02:13)

A chuva e a trovoada no Grupo Ocidental têm uma intensidade diferente


----------



## StormRic (2 Set 2015 às 02:33)

Orion disse:


> A chuva e a trovoada no Grupo Ocidental têm uma intensidade diferente



Esta é subtil...


----------



## Orion (13 Out 2015 às 14:12)

Nada como receber um aviso quando só faltam 14 minutos para o fim do mesmo (G. Ocidental)


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2015 às 12:46)

*Chuva acima do normal até fevereiro *
Precipitação acima do normal no norte e centro.

Chuva acima do normal até fevereiro Precipitação acima do normal no norte e centro.
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê que em novembro os valores de precipitação sejam acima do considerado normal na região Norte. Por sua vez, no trimestre de dezembro a fevereiro, também a previsão é de chuva com valores acima do normal na região Centro. Na região Sul não é apontada uma tendência. Entretanto, na temperatura média a indicação é de um inverno ameno com valores superiores ao habitual para o período entre este mês e fevereiro do próximo ano.

Cá está o correio da manha a fazer futurismo, ainda a 5 meses de fevereiro do próximo ano, secalhar contrataram alguma vidente para prever o tempo a longo prazo.
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/nacional/sociedade/detalhe/chuva_acima_do_normal_ate_fevereiro.html


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2015 às 12:47)

O CM anda sempre em cima do que diz o IPMA no site para fazerem jornalismo deprimente...


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2015 às 05:20)

Atenção que nos distritos de Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Castelo Branco e Coimbra os  últimos avisos do IPMA são referentes a ''torvoada'' e não trovoada Também já me aconteceu trocar letras com a pressa, mas neste caso tem uma certa piada.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2015 às 21:57)

Bom...
Encontrei isto no Facebook...
Supostamente o artigo é sobre o Furacão Patrícia, porém a imagem é de um tornado e o título é tão sensacionalista que até dói na alma 




https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1827219180665103&id=451836741536694


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2015 às 16:08)

o que é que o clima do norte de áfrica que é uma das regiões montanhosas do continente tem que ver com portugal?



> *Calor do Norte de África vai ditar clima em Portugal*
> *O que começa a milhares de quilómetros pode acabar à porta de casa. Grande reportagem da TVI sobre o clima, da autoria de Isabel Loução Santos*



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


----------



## StormyAlentejo (30 Nov 2015 às 16:16)

Agreste disse:


> o que é que o clima do norte de áfrica que é uma das regiões montanhosas do continente tem que ver com portugal?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/c...=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=-post


Acho que na reportagem ficou bem ilustrado o que vai acontecer daqui a uns 50/100 anos.


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 16:18)

Eu estou sempre a ouvir falar em tempestades sem precedentes,  fenómenos meteorológicos medonhos e fico todo entusiasmado ( a minha costela de meteolouco vem ao de cima) ,  mas depois quase nada. E a chuva continua a cair mais ou menos distribuída ao longo do ano, sem as tais tempestades medonhas.


----------



## james (30 Nov 2015 às 16:22)

Além do mais, penso que não estou a dizer assim grande asneira,  ao afirmar que o clima e o relevo do Sul da Península Ibérica não é assim tão diferente o extremo Norte de África ( e já há muitos séculos) .

Outra coisa que me mete alguma confusão,  dizem que virão cada vez mais tempestades repentinas, curtas e intensas. 

Mas, segundo o que eu tenho lido dos membros do Sul, isso  é o que tem cada vez menos.  Dizem que antigamente,  o regime era mais torrencial e agora a chuva cai mais suave e sem grandes ondas. 

Acho que há algo que não bate certo...


----------



## StormRic (1 Dez 2015 às 09:03)

james disse:


> Outra coisa que me mete alguma confusão, dizem que virão cada vez mais tempestades repentinas, curtas e intensas.
> 
> Mas, segundo o que eu tenho lido dos membros do Sul, isso é o que tem cada vez menos. Dizem que antigamente, o regime era mais torrencial e agora a chuva cai mais suave e sem grandes ondas.



A análise não pode, de forma alguma, ser feita na base do "segundo o que eu tenho lido dos membros do Sul, isso é o que tem cada vez menos". Esse tipo de metodologia leva às conclusões que se quiser. É preciso apresentar dados e séries concretas. A memória, quando se estende para trás, fixa eventos significativos num longo período e faz parecer que a sua frequência era grande. Vinte eventos num antigamente parece muito, comparados com cinco eventos no presente/passado recente, mas o que é isso de "antigamente" e "presente ou passado recente"? Os períodos de tempo têm de ser clara e exactamente definidos e os critérios do que é que são "tempestades repentinas, curtas e intensas" também, para a sua correcta inventariação e contabilização. Embora tenha opiniões sobre este assunto, recuso-me a entrar em qualquer discussão deste tipo que não seja apoiada correctamente em dados e critérios concretos. Rapidamente as conversas sobre estes assuntos se assemelham às estéreis discussões sobre futebol clubístico ou sobre políticas partidárias, uma vez tomado um partido ou adoptado um clube toda a argumentação vai sempre no mesmo sentido, ninguém assumindo à partida que poderá deixar-se convencer. A maior parte das discussões sobre alterações climáticas seguem este padrão eivado de clubismo ou partidarite aguda.


----------



## james (1 Dez 2015 às 09:16)

StormRic disse:


> A análise não pode, de forma alguma, ser feita na base do "segundo o que eu tenho lido dos membros do Sul, isso é o que tem cada vez menos". Esse tipo de metodologia leva às conclusões que se quiser. É preciso apresentar dados e séries concretas. A memória, quando se estende para trás, fixa eventos significativos num longo período e faz parecer que a sua frequência era grande. Vinte eventos num antigamente parece muito, comparados com cinco eventos no presente/passado recente, mas o que é isso de "antigamente" e "presente ou passado recente"? Os períodos de tempo têm de ser clara e exactamente definidos e os critérios do que é que são "tempestades repentinas, curtas e intensas" também, para a sua correcta inventariação e contabilização. Embora tenha opiniões sobre este assunto, recuso-me a entrar em qualquer discussão deste tipo que não seja apoiada correctamente em dados e critérios concretos. Rapidamente as conversas sobre estes assuntos se assemelham às estéreis discussões sobre futebol clubístico ou sobre políticas partidárias, uma vez tomado um partido ou adoptado um clube toda a argumentação vai sempre no mesmo sentido, ninguém assumindo à partida que poderá deixar-se convencer. A maior parte das discussões sobre alterações climáticas seguem este padrão eivado de clubismo ou partidarite aguda.




StormRic, 

Eu estava a apenas a cingir - me ao artigo,  que acho um pouco  pobre e redutor,  falando apenas de uma forma vaga e ambígua sobre isto. Mas era apenas sobre o artigo, não sobre a problemática em si.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2015 às 22:43)

james disse:


> Além do mais, penso que não estou a dizer assim grande asneira,  ao afirmar que o clima e o relevo do Sul da Península Ibérica não é assim tão diferente o extremo Norte de África ( e já há muitos séculos) .
> 
> Outra coisa que me mete alguma confusão,  dizem que virão cada vez mais tempestades repentinas, curtas e intensas.
> 
> ...



Embora, os últimos anos tenham sido secos no sul, não quer dizer que não haja regimes torrenciais. Todos os anos, tem ocorrido em várias zonas do Algarve, este ano foi entre Albufeira e Olhão, no ano passado foi em Olhão na noite de 29 de Novembro, em 2013 não tenho ideia, em 2012 foi em Quarteira penso eu,a 5 de Novembro, também o tornado em Lagoa, em 2011 foi a 11 de Maio em Faro e Olhão, em Setembro de 2008 foi em Olhão/Fuzeta com elevados prejuízos tal como em Albufeira. Tem havido fenómenos extremos no sul, embora não tão intensos como no Outono de 1989.

Pelo menos, existe sempre 1 evento convectivo no Algarve que causa inundações todos os anos, e ocorrem sempre nas estações de transição Outono e Primavera, mas especialmente no Outono.


----------



## StormyAlentejo (2 Dez 2015 às 09:51)

Do que me lembro, há uns 10/15 anos atrás, os Invernos eram mais chuvosos na medida em que a chuva prolongava-se por mais dias e caia de forma mais suave. Actualmente, quando chove, é coisa de poucas horas e acaba por passar rapidamente. É a comparação que posso fazer neste curto espaço de tempo, já que não sou assim tão velho para relatar como era o tempo há 20/30 anos atrás, mas que há diferenças há!


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2015 às 19:44)

miguel disse:


> O pessoal do Sul está a dormir??? depois é bem feita que passe tudo ao lado...já agora uma palavra para os Média e Proteção civil...para dizerem asneiradas estejam calados...hoje não vai haver nem chuvadas torrenciais nem ventos fortes no Sul como andam a espalhar.



Aqui, fica o comunicado fantástico da ANPC : http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/...058/Aviso_22 _ precipitação e vento forte.pdf

Só rir, com esta paródia.  Vai para aqui, um vendaval que nem as árvores se mexem.


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2015 às 19:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica o comunicado fantástico da ANPC : http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/1058/Aviso_22 _ precipitação e vento forte.pdf
> 
> Só rir, com esta paródia.  Vai para aqui, um vendaval que nem as árvores se mexem.



Já para não falar na chuva que está a inundar tudo...  enfim transformam isto numa palhaçada
Segunda quando for o verdadeiro comunicado já ninguém vai ligar nenhuma...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Dez 2015 às 19:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica o comunicado fantástico da ANPC : http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/Lists/Noticias/Attachments/1058/Aviso_22 _ precipitação e vento forte.pdf
> 
> Só rir, com esta paródia.  Vai para aqui, um vendaval que nem as árvores se mexem.


E a sic noticias vai atrás! http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...vores-no-fim-de-semana-devido-a-chuva-e-vento


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 13:47)

No seguimento da tempestade que ocorreu hoje em Sydney:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-oceania-2015.8077/page-4#post-527887

Não é só a imprensa portuguesa que comete brutais erros:







Vídeo aqui:

http://uk.reuters.com/video/2015/12/16/rare-typhoon-batters-sydney?videoId=366705621&videoChannel=75


----------



## StormyAlentejo (18 Dez 2015 às 16:31)

Atenção para domingo, são só um ou dois aguaceiros! E curtos!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 16:39)

jotajota disse:


> Atenção para domingo, são só um ou dois aguaceiros! E curtos!


E devem ser generalizados, pois vi que para Portalegre e Lisboa é o mesmo prognóstico


----------



## StormyAlentejo (18 Dez 2015 às 16:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E devem ser generalizados, pois vi que para Portalegre e Lisboa é o mesmo prognóstico


Calhando até são os mesmos!


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Dez 2015 às 16:43)

Aqueles 901 Hpas na Escandinávia são sem dúvida excepcionais...


----------



## criz0r (30 Dez 2015 às 22:37)

Pessoal esta para mim é das melhores de 2015,


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2015 às 22:50)

criz0r disse:


> Pessoal esta para mim é das melhores de 2015,


o melhor!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2015 às 22:51)

Esta ultima é o cumulo da estupidez!!!


----------



## grandeurso (30 Dez 2015 às 23:33)

Jasus, que estupidez!


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Dez 2015 às 23:45)

criz0r disse:


> Pessoal esta para mim é das melhores de 2015,



Enfim,
mas um terço até está correcto, um calor invulgar, isto se, se referirem a actualidade actual .


----------



## romeupaz (31 Dez 2015 às 00:49)

Que vergonha dá vontade de chamar nomes!!!!! Fogeeeee!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2015 às 17:17)

http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2015-12-31-Inverno-vai-ser-morno-e-chuvoso



Como é que eles contradizem no mesmo artigo, tanto colocam que a seca está a caminho do fim, como escrevem de seguida, que Dezembro nem choveu 50% do normal.  O que eu vejo, vai ser um agravamento da seca no sul do país e especialmente no Algarve.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2016 às 09:08)

Não há volta a dar..

*El Nino deixa Califórnia debaixo de água*

Hoje às 01:00

*A Califórnia está sob trombas de água* devido ao fenómeno meteorológico El Nino, *que provocam inundações e deslizes de terras*, mas este dilúvio só deve trazer um pequeno alívio à seca histórica no oeste norte-americano.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4967625

Caros jornaleiros, isto é que é uma tromba de água:


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 09:21)

Snifa disse:


> Caros jornaleiros, isto é que é uma tromba de água:


Snifa, esse jornaleiros ganhavam tanto se fossem membros do Meteopt . Assim estão sempre a levar na "tromba"


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2016 às 11:03)

*Este Inverno pode ser o mais chuvoso em 30 anos*

Em declarações à Renascença, a meteorologista Ilda Novo avança que “a temperatura deverá subir entre 0,5 e 1 graus, em relação aos valores habituais”.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) espera mais chuva para os próximos meses do que o habitualmente registado nas últimas décadas, mas também uma subida das temperaturas. A previsão sazonal engloba os meses de Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março.

Em declarações à Renascença, a meteorologista Ilda Novo avança que “os valores de precipitação que estão previstos para os primeiros três meses do ano são superiores à média registada nos últimos 30 anos”.

Embora não seja possível indicar o período concreto em que os índices de precipitação serão superiores, o balanço geral dos três meses indica que deverá chover mais do que o habitual.

http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/43524/este_inverno_pode_ser_o_mais_chuvoso_em_30_anos


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 13:30)

Das duas, uma: Ou o programa não aceita temperaturas negativas na previsão de temperatura máxima (pela falta de hábito ), ou então é para o pessoal do Meteopt fazer as suas apostas de temperaturas no evento


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2016 às 14:30)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Das duas, uma: Ou o programa não aceita temperaturas negativas na previsão de temperatura máxima (pela falta de hábito ), ou então é para o pessoal do Meteopt fazer as suas apostas de temperaturas no evento


Realmente esse é um problema do programa, o ipma precisa de o atualizar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Jan 2016 às 14:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Realmente esse é um problema do programa, o ipma precisa de o atualizar...



Xiii e eu que pensava que era por causa das nossas apostas de temperaturas nos eventos...


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2016 às 19:08)

ao passear na Internet achei este miminho leiam o texto para ficarem mais divertidos nesta sexta-feira 
http://tuganews.com/condutor-filma-...ario-de-fatima/#sthash.ii1nKNIE.Aa8TAXAB.dpbs


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2016 às 21:25)

Eh pá... Ouve-se com cada "tesourinho" e canelada nos directos das TV's durante o mau tempo....
Das inúmeras de hoje dou destaque ao que disse o comandatente nacional da ProCiv às 20.00 em directo na TVI, algo do género:
"já choveram mais de 200mm por cm^2...


----------



## Topê (12 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Muito mal na minha opinião os especialistas nesta área na comunicação social, parecem que tem todos uma cassete e não conseguem sair de um determinado registo, e mais não informam no meu entendimento os cidadãos convenientemente, hoje na Sicnoticias no programa opinião publica vista por milhões de portugueses, assistimos mais do mesmo, explicações superficiais, pouco assertivas, subjectivas, baseadas em chavões, do aquecimento global, alterações climáticas no mediterrâneo,etc,etc .
O que é que estas superfícies frontais atlânticas, têm haver com alterações climáticas ou com o facto de sermos um pais da orla mediterrâneo? Nada.
O registo que tivemos nestes últimos dias, é o padrão comum do nosso clima principalmente a Norte, durante o Inverno, é uma inevitabilidade, que nada tem haver com uma alteração climática mas antes pelo contrário por uma normalização climática, e que nada tem haver com o mediterrâneo, pois estas massas de ar vêm do Atlântico.
Logo custa muito informar correctamente os cidadãos? Explicar que o Norte de Portugal principalmente o Litoral Norte é fortemente influenciado pelo atlântico e por superfícies frontais que trazem fortes indices de precipitação a esse territorio , valores que variam entre os 1000-2500mm anuais? e que isso nada tem haver com alterações climáticas mas sim com a característica essencial deste clima? Que faz  desta região,das regiões europeias onde mais chove? Logo, os cidadãos, as entidades tem de preparar a região e dota-la para este tipo de clima e não para outro? e que convém ensinar as populações a no Norte, no Centro do pais, em dias de intempéries, os cidadãos, os nossos turistas não andarem a passear em serras tipo Gerês, ou junto á praia como tivessem em Tenerife.
Os portugueses por vezes nem para si são bons, acima de tudo somos um Povo dotado de dois defeitos muito grandes a teimosia, e a falta de rigor, acho que as populações mereciam mais e melhor informação.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2016 às 19:17)

Um mini-tesourinho.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/23-01-2016/sismo-sentido-no-algarve
Título: Sismo Sentido no Algarve


> Não foi recebida nenhuma informação de que o sismo tenha sido sentido, revelou ainda o IPMA.



E realmente, não foi: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/geofisica/comunicados/index.jsp

Viva os títulos sensacionalistas.


----------



## JCARL (23 Jan 2016 às 19:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Um mini-tesourinho.
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/23-01-2016/sismo-sentido-no-algarve
> Título: Sismo Sentido no Algarve
> ...



Desculpe SpiderVV, mas neste caso a notícia da TVI é "correcta".

No site do IPMA está lá a descrição do sismo,
e quem está registado também recebeu do IPMA o aviso que for emitido por e-mail às 16:11:

*Aviso de Sismo no Continente 23-01-2016 15:35*
Informação Sismológica Aviso de Sismo no Continente 23-01-2016 15:35 O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-01-2016 pelas 15:35 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica do Continente, um sismo de magnitude 3.9 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 100 km a Oeste-Sudoeste do Cabo S.Vicente.Até à elaboração deste comunicado não foi recebida nenhuma informação confirmando que este sismo tenha sido sentido.Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados.Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (www.prociv.pt). Sáb, 23 Jan 2016 15:54:41

O que está mal escrito pela TVI, e que deviam ter utilizado o termo "registado" em vez de "sentido"


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2016 às 19:55)

Eu coloquei um link directo para o IPMA com essa informação. A gralha aqui foi que o sismo não foi sentido pela população. Quando é sentido pela população, o IPMA diferencia-o, e diz "sismo sentido". A notícia na íntegra está correcta, mas o título refere-se a um sismo sentido no Algarve, mas de acordo com o IPMA, e com o corpo da notícia,  não foi sentido por ninguém, apenas registado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Jan 2016 às 08:37)

webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
Sinceramente, a mesma "cultura" que apresenta o título do video, é aquela que as pessoas que surgem nele possuem...


----------



## Snifa (28 Jan 2016 às 13:16)

*"Mão de Deus" sobre Portugal espanta o mundo*

Uma nuvem com um formato intrigante sobre a ilha da Madeira está a espantar o mundo, que a apelida de "mão de Deus".






As imagens foram publicadas no Facebook "Navegador Mensal" no último domingo e, em pouco tempo, espalharam-se por jornais de todo o Mundo, surpreendidos com a estranha imagem alaranjada captada ao nascer ao nascer do dia.

Na Internet, a imagem está a ser comparada com uma bola de fogo ou com uma mão fechada que desce dos céus.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


Tudo bem que se compare a foto com uma mão fechada ou bola de fogo, realmente o efeito é interessante, mas não mais do que isso..um efeito caprichoso das nuvens ao nascer do sol, em que o fotógrafo estava no local certo à hora certa para o captar.

Com o devido respeito e sem querer ferir susceptibilidades ou crenças  religiosas, o título parece-me completamente fora de contexto e , no mínimo, sensacionalista..só faltava dizer que vem aí o Apocalipse..

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/MundoInsolito/Interior.aspx?content_id=5003568#AreaComentarios


----------



## james (1 Fev 2016 às 11:08)

Segundo uma notícia do sapo 24,  os investigadores do  " met office " dizem que estamos a ter nos últimos tempos temperaturas acima da média devido ao efeito combinado do aquecimento global e do " El Nino ". Até aqui tudo bem. 
Os mesmos investigadores dizem que 2017 vai ser mais frio, devido ao fim da influência do " El Nino ".  Até aqui tudo bem também. 

Contudo, afirmam que 2018 vai ser novamente mais quente. E eu pergunto porquê? 

O aquecimento global vai fazer uma pausa em 2017 e regressa em 2018?  

Às vezes, não sei se são as notícias ou os estudos que não têm credibilidade.


----------



## Orion (1 Fev 2016 às 16:13)

james disse:


> Segundo uma notícia do sapo 24,  os investigadores do  " met office " dizem que estamos a ter nos últimos tempos temperaturas acima da média devido ao efeito combinado do aquecimento global e do " El Nino ". Até aqui tudo bem.
> Os mesmos investigadores dizem que 2017 vai ser mais frio, devido ao fim da influência do " El Nino ".  Até aqui tudo bem também.
> 
> Contudo, afirmam que 2018 vai ser novamente mais quente. E eu pergunto porquê?
> ...



A ciência é complicada. O La Niña, que costuma a vir depois de um El Niño esfria o planeta. As temperaturas também não sobem e descem em linha reta. A redução na atividade solar afeta o planeta direta e indiretamente, nomeadamente ao permitir uma maior passagem de raios cósmicos que por sua vez contribuem para a formação de nuvens (e raios). Um novo estudo também afirma que a Corrente do Golfo não diminuiu de velocidade.

Como já escrevi anteriormente, este tópico tem uma mistura de muitas coisas. Entre outros, está a ignorância de como é que o planeta funciona e funcionou (porque não é linear) e muitos interesses económicos que mais cedo ou mais tarde enviesam a ciência.

O planeta aqueceu nas últimas décadas. Resta saber devido a quê e em que proporção. Todo o assunto controverso demora muito tempo a ficar mais ou menos claro. Já dei o exemplo do tabagismo. 

Quanto a energia limpa e barata, acho que muita gente ligada ao setor (da energia suja) não tem grande interesse em que haja sequer a possibilidade de tal coisa. Há simplesmente dinheiro a mais para ser feito. Os que estão ligados ao setor da guerra também não têm grande interesse nisso (algo que a privatização da guerra piora. Não há incentivo para que as guerras sejam encurtadas ou evitadas). A história do Tesla é fascinante. Era um cientista que queria inventar energia barata. Se não tivesse havido tanta inveja e ganância (com banqueiros metidos no assunto, claro), talvez a história tivesse sido muito diferente.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2016 às 08:46)

Estava a ver a " correio da manhã TV ", enquanto tomava o pequeno almoço,  qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo a previsão meteorologica e dizem que aqui em Viana, havia uma previsão de temperatura mínima de 10 graus.  Ora, segundo os meus dados, tive uma Tmin de 1 grau, agora ainda estão apenas 3 graus.
Para confirmar se não estava a ter nenhuma alucinação, fui à porta e verifiquei que está ainda realmente muito frio.  Ainda confirmei no site do IPMA  e confirmei que a mínima era mais baixa, como é óbvio, que os tais ridículos 10. 

Adoraria saber onde é que Os Média vão buscar as suas fontes.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2016 às 11:37)

james disse:


> Estava a ver a " correio da manhã TV ", enquanto tomava o pequeno almoço,  qual não é o meu espanto quando vejo a previsão meteorologica e dizem que aqui em Viana, havia uma previsão de temperatura mínima de 10 graus.  Ora, segundo os meus dados, tive uma Tmin de 1 grau, agora ainda estão apenas 3 graus.
> Para confirmar se não estava a ter nenhuma alucinação, fui à porta e verifiquei que está ainda realmente muito frio.  Ainda confirmei no site do IPMA  e confirmei que a mínima era mais baixa, como é óbvio, que os tais ridículos 10.
> 
> Adoraria saber onde é que Os Média vão buscar as suas fontes.



Pegando nesse jornaleco! ontem ouvi esses mesmos a dizer que hoje sexta feira iria entrar chuva de Sul para Norte e que no Sábado iria chover mais no Centro e Sul...como é possível dizerem tanta mentira em tão pouco tempo! Onde vão ver estas coisas!?? calados são uns poetas no que toca a Meteorologia, esses e outros!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Fev 2016 às 14:10)

*Satélite confirma evaporação total do segundo maior lago da Bolívia*
Daniela Costa


ACTUALIDADE




SAPO 24
12:27
A notícia era esperada. Já em dezembro, as autoridades bolivianas tinham aprovado uma declaração de desastre natural. O satélite Proba-V, da Agência Espacial Europeia (ESA), veio apenas confirmar o que já se temia: o lago Poopó, o segundo mais extenso da Bolívia, secou por completo.





O lago, que ocupava uma depressão do planalto da Bolívia, chegou a cobrir uma extensão de três mil quilómetros quadrados. O progressivo evaporamento foi registado em três imagens distintistas: a 27 de abril de 2014, a 20 de julho de 2015 e por fim, o evaporamento total, no passado dia 22 de janeiro.

Segundo um comunicado da ESA, "embora não seja a primeira vez que o lago Poopó evapora, existe o temor de que demore muitos anos para encher novamente, caso chegue a acontecer".

A massa de água tinha apenas três metros de profundidade e o entorno árido montanhoso do lago fez com que este fosse "muito sensível às oscilações do clima", segundo o mesmo comunicado.

No entanto, a progressiva evaporação das águas está relacionada com outras causas, onde se destacam a extração de fontes de água do lago para mineração e agricultura, as alterações climáticas e o aquecimento do oceano Pacífico, *depois da passagem do furacão El Niño*, de acordo com o El País.






_Imagem captada por satélite em 1991. Fonte: Wikipédia_

Depois de o governo boliviano de Oruro (oeste) ter aprovado uma declaração de desastre natural, haverá um aceleramento para o uso de recursos económicos para atenuar esta catástrofe. Segundo o El País, estima-se que seja necessário um investimento de cerca de 100 milhões de euros para salvar o lago.

"Enquanto isso, os pescadores locais ficaram sem sustento e o ecossistema do lago mostra-se altamente vulnerável", afirmou a ESA. O lago também era uma paragem de descanso de aves que emigravam do norte para o sul.

O Poopó é reconhecido como zona húmida protegida pela Convenção de Ramsar, que entrou em vigor em 1975 e que visa a proteção das zonas húmidas e dos seus recursos.

*Furação El Niño???* 

Ps: O copy-paste já não é o que era... A notícia original (http://elpais.com/elpais/2016/02/09/ciencia/1455009125_980752.html) está correcta, pelo que o jornalista Daniela Costa do Sapo 24, percebe tanto de espanhol como do El Niño


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2016 às 20:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> *Satélite confirma evaporação total do segundo maior lago da Bolívia*
> Daniela Costa
> 
> 
> ...



Também tinha lido essa noticia, a coisa até nem estava a correr mal, mas quando cheguei ao malfadado furacão parei de ler, foi mau de mais...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Fev 2016 às 08:47)

Previsão para 3ª feira, 16.fevereiro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando temporariamente de
nebulosidade nas regiões do interior junto *há* fronteira
durante a tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
até ao início da manhã, moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral
a sul do cabo Mondego, e forte (35 a 50 km/h) nas terras altas das
regiões Centro e Sul, com rajadas até 70 km/h.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com formação de gelo ou geada em
especial nas regiões do interior.
Descida da temperatura mínima. 

Eu já sei que há fronteira, pois daqui à fronteira são 15 kms, mas sinceramente também sei que há quem não saber distinguir o há de haver do à que é a contração da preposição a com o artigo definido feminino a (a+a=à)...  E eu é que sou disléxico... 

Para quem queira aprender um pouco mais: http://palavradodia.com/2013/08/05/a-a-a-ou-ha/


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 12:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Previsão para 3ª feira, 16.fevereiro.2016
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


Sinceramente é um erro tão comum que já deixo passar...


----------



## fablept (25 Fev 2016 às 22:10)

Associar uma foto da ondulação a um sismo?  

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ginetes/sismo-de-magnitude-4-1-sentido-nos-acores
http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-02-25-Terra-tremeu-nos-Acores-esta-madrugada


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2016 às 22:18)

fablept disse:


> Associar uma foto da ondulação a um sismo?
> 
> http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ginetes/sismo-de-magnitude-4-1-sentido-nos-acores
> http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-02-25-Terra-tremeu-nos-Acores-esta-madrugada


Deve ter sido do tsunami...


----------



## WiiSky70 (26 Fev 2016 às 02:21)

Que grande tesouro  . Metam a partir dos 12:38


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2016 às 23:20)

Já começa...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2016 às 23:55)

Geiras disse:


> Já começa...


  A sério JN


----------



## james (13 Jun 2016 às 13:52)

Hoje ouvi mais uma pérola naquele canal número 4.

Vi uma reportagem ( todos os anos há uma) , onde se entrevistou alguns empresários da restauração ( proprietários de bares na praia) relativamente ao facto de estar a chover no Norte.  Como se não fosse a coisa mais natural do mundo chover em Junho no Norte.
Ai, esses jornalistas têm que vir mais vezes ao Norte, pois parece que têm um nível de desconhecimento preocupante sobre a região mais setentrional do território português.

Em relação aos empresários da restauração, tenho más notícias para eles.  É que durante o verão, o Litoral Norte vai ser várias vezes percorrido por pequenas / médias depressões ou nevoeiros/ neblinas, como sempre ocorre.

Assim, têm duas soluções: ou adaptam  e dimensionam o seu negócio à medida do clima da região ou rumam para outras paragens ( mais a Sul) .


----------



## Topê (13 Jun 2016 às 14:47)

james disse:


> Hoje ouvi mais uma pérola naquele canal número 4.
> 
> Vi uma reportagem ( todos os anos há uma) , onde se entrevistou alguns empresários da restauração ( proprietários de bares na praia) relativamente ao facto de estar a chover no Norte.  Como se não fosse a coisa mais natural do mundo chover em Junho no Norte.
> Ai, esses jornalistas têm que vir mais vezes ao Norte, pois parece que têm um nível de desconhecimento preocupante sobre a região mais setentrional do território português.
> ...



Sim James isso é recorrente todos os anos em todas as estações do ano, sendo que no Verão essa situação acontece todos os anos, em relação ao Litoral Norte do pais, principalmente em alturas festivas pelos Santos Populares.
Penso que isso é  feito também por o facto de os órgãos de informação em Portugal estarem praticamente todos localizados em Lisboa e existe uma generalização do clima da capital para com o resto do pais, isto da parte do emissor.
Por parte do objecto da noticia, neste caso as populações e regiões nortenhas, acho que ai a nível de cultura por assim meteorológica, tem havido uma regressão em relação a antigamente. Há uns bons anos os emigrantes que foram para o Brasil do Norte do pais, tinham uma percepção mais real do clima da região, considerando-o frio e chuvoso em parte considerável do ano(não estou a dizer o ano inteiro nem nada que se pareça como é logico). As populações locais também, o Porto por exemplo era muito associado até por o carácter vitoriano e anglo-saxonico da cidade a um clima mais cinzentão, chuvoso, ou com nevoeiros.
Actualmente a coisa mudou bastante e por o que me é dado a ver as próprias populações nortenhas tendem a tentar que o clima da região se aproxime mais do clima referência neste caso Lisboeta e entram um pouco na onda dos media, achando incomum aquilo que dantes consideravam comum ou normal. Em relação aos profissionais da restauração é natural que puxem a brasa á sua sardinha e se queixem, e entrem um pouco nessa narrativa, no lugar deles talvez fizéssemos o mesmo. .


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jun 2016 às 15:22)

james disse:


> Hoje ouvi mais uma pérola naquele canal número 4.
> 
> Vi uma reportagem ( todos os anos há uma) , onde se entrevistou alguns empresários da restauração ( proprietários de bares na praia) relativamente ao facto de estar a chover no Norte.  Como se não fosse a coisa mais natural do mundo chover em Junho no Norte.
> Ai, esses jornalistas têm que vir mais vezes ao Norte, pois parece que têm um nível de desconhecimento preocupante sobre a região mais setentrional do território português.
> ...



Esses jornalistas, em breve, estarão a sofrer "insolações" com as espectaculares reportagens por causa dos 40 e tal ºC no Alentejo, aquelas em que aparece sempre uma velhota vestida de preto e um velhote a dormir a sesta, alegres da vida com temperaturas tão agradáveis. Como se costuma dizer por cá: "Se está aqui calor, como é que estará em Beja" 
@james, quanto aos empresários, venham para cá, temos calor e areia. Tragam o mar e temos tudo resolvido


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Jun 2016 às 05:08)

Estive a assistir à interrupção do jogo Chile x Colômbia (Copa América), devido a chuva e trovoada fortes em Chicago, e os comentadores, José Manuel Freitas e Pedro Sousa da TVI até podem perceber de futebol, mas no que toca à meteorologia é só calinadas, ainda bem que o José M. F. admitiu que não percebia rigorasamente nada de meteorologia (pelo menos sabem dizer ''condições meteorológicas''). Evidentemente que não têm de perceber mas mete alguma piada ouvir alguns comentários como:

''vêem-se os tais relâmpagos, os tais brilhos no céu''

''os norte-americanos são muito rigidos neste tipo de atividade, há sempre risco/receio de furacão''

José M. F: ''Entretanto ainda nem sequer começou a chover, vê-se relampejar, mas a tempestade pode estar mais longe que aquilo que os meteorologistas pensam'' (com a tempestade mesmo a chegar ao estádio)

Pedro S. : ''onde revemos agora aquela imagem de satélite (imagem de radar) com aquela zona amarela, a ser a zona de tempestade na cidade de Chicago, mas ao que dá para perceber continua sem chover''

Pedro S: ''é uma borrasca que vem do norte, portanto é complicado''

Pedro Sousa: ''quando volta a trovejar José Manuel!'' José Manuel: ''agora é a sério'' (porque só é a sério quando a tempestade lá está mesmo em cima)

José M. F: '' Eu continuo a achar, sempre achei desde o ínicio da interrupção de que dificilmente deveria haver jogo''

Pedro Sousa: ''O olho da tempestade está mesmo agora sobre Chicago'' (sabemos que as imagens de radar têm sempre atraso, portanto o pico da tempestade já tinha começado há mais tempo)

José M. F'' Está um belo olho amarelo'' (ao ver a imagem de radar)

José M. F- '' Só não consigo entender, por que é que a organização ainda não deu conhecer a sua decisão, já se percebeu que não há condições, já se percebeu que o relvado vai ficar completamente alagado, acho eu, as condições meteorológicas, a tendência não é para melhorar, bem pelo contrário, *os nossos telespectadores podem pensar que estamos a falar de cor,* mas estamos aqui com a ajuda do computador, a ver como é que estão as condições atmosféricas, e não são nada propícias ao regresso do jogo''

*(Pois quanto a mim não sei que raio de condições atmosféricas estariam eles a ver, mas o que eu vi na altura pelo radar, e que provavelmente os serviços de meteorologia viram foi um enfraquecimento das células que estavam a caminho de Chicago pelo que o jogo poderia e acabou por ser reatado mais tarde, portanto acho que os comentadores estavam mesmo a falar de cor)

Mais à frente percebeu-se que eles estavam mesmo a tentar perceber como observar as imagens de radar (que na ignorância deles eram imagens de satélite, e que nessa ignorância permaneceram) 
*
Há mais alguns tesourinhos ao longo de todo o aparato, mas como não consigo arranjar o diálogo entre os comentadores só posso sugerir que tentem ver a gravação do jogo após o términus da 1ª parte.


----------



## Mike26 (23 Jun 2016 às 16:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estive a assistir à interrupção do jogo Chile x Colômbia (Copa América), devido a chuva e trovoada fortes em Chicago, e os comentadores, José Manuel Freitas e Pedro Sousa da TVI até podem perceber de futebol, mas no que toca à meteorologia é só calinadas, ainda bem que o José M. F. admitiu que não percebia rigorasamente nada de meteorologia (pelo menos sabem dizer ''condições meteorológicas''). Evidentemente que não têm de perceber mas mete alguma piada ouvir alguns comentários como:
> 
> ''vêem-se os tais relâmpagos, os tais brilhos no céu''
> 
> ...



Também estava a ver o jogo e também estive a acompanhar essa situação durante a madrugada. Confirmo tudo isso que acabaste de relatar @Mr. Neves  realmente não pedimos aos jornalistas que percebam de meteorologia e de "imagens de satélite"  mas o que eu acho incrível não é o facto dos jornalistas não perceberem de meteorologia (ninguém nasce ensinado), é, sim, o facto das pessoas tentarem mostrar que até sabem alguma coisa relativamente a uma determinada área que não conhecem quando, na verdade, não sabem mesmo nada. Depois acontece o que aconteceu ontem: calinadas atrás de calinadas. Eu pessoalmente, quando me encontro no meio de uma conversa sobre algo que desconheço, tento não atirar demasiados palpites para o ar, até por uma questão de tentar não fazer figura de parvo. Mas isso sou eu


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Jun 2016 às 17:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estive a assistir à interrupção do jogo Chile x Colômbia (Copa América), devido a chuva e trovoada fortes em Chicago, e os comentadores, José Manuel Freitas e Pedro Sousa da TVI até podem perceber de futebol, mas no que toca à meteorologia é só calinadas, ainda bem que o José M. F. admitiu que não percebia rigorasamente nada de meteorologia (pelo menos sabem dizer ''condições meteorológicas''). Evidentemente que não têm de perceber mas mete alguma piada ouvir alguns comentários como:
> 
> ''vêem-se os tais relâmpagos, os tais brilhos no céu''
> 
> ...



Meu Deus. Ainda bem que não estava a ver o jogo. 

Estive a ver os comentários disto num fórum desportivo e também li lá cada uma. Ainda vi lá a palavra ciclone e furacão. O que eu achei piada foi que a maioria dizia que não estava a chover nada demais para se interromper o jogo, e que aqui em Portugal já houve jogos com chuva mais intensa. Não existe comparação mais ridícula do que esta. Estamos a falar de um país que recebe diariamente tempestades possivelmente mortíferas, e que de um momento para o outro pode aparecer um EF4/5 e varrer tudo num abrir e fechar de olhos. 

Mas a melhor da noite foi quando meteram para lá uma notícia da morte de um jogador atingido por um raio na Austrália. E não é que se sai de lá um a dizer "isso só acontece nesses países", ou seja, nos EUA e resto do mundo não. Aí fechei o PC e fui dormir. Para não falar que só um em dez sabia escrever direito a palavra meteorologia. 

É uma pena que aqui em Portugal a ignorância em relação à meteorologia seja mesmo muito elevada, e é algo que afecta 90% da população. Talvez o nosso clima monótono e sempre longe de proporcionar desastres seja o grande factor que desencadeia isto. Nos EUA qualquer comentador saberia pelo menos distinguir uma imagem de satélite de uma imagem de radar, ou até mesmo interpretá-las. Mas lá está, são países diferentes com clima diferente.

Cá em Portugal, como amantes e entendedores de meteorologia seremos sempre uma minoria insignificante.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jun 2016 às 01:35)

Lá procurei e procurei e encontrei o dito jogo no TVI player, deixo alguns intervalos do vídeo que contêm as pérolas (a negrito ficam as minhas observações/interpretações daquilo que eles deveriam estar a pensar), não quero armar-me em xico esperto, nem troçar da ignorância de ninguém, porque não sou esse tipo de pessoa e até eu próprio tenho muito a aprender na meteorolgia, mas concordo com o @Mike26 , que quando não temos conhecimento suficiente numa determinada área mais vale nos calarmos e não dizermos calinadas:

*Vídeo:*
http://tviplayer.iol.pt/programa/copa-americcentenario/5751afa80cf29c0e4d97d004/video/576bb9d60cf22f3ce42f03f3

1º- 1h:13m:56s / 1h:14m:06s (imagens de satélite)
2º- 1h:18m:06s / 1h:18m:40s (os norte-americanos são rígidos nesta área, há sempre risco/receio de furacão)

3º- 1h:23m:20s / 1h:24m:49s (na minha opinião não vai voltar a haver a jogo, pela imagem de satélite vê-se aquela zona amarela sobre Chicago mas não parece sequer estar a chover) -* (enfim  poucos segundos depois caiem gotas na câmara)*

4º- 1h:24m:56s / 1h:25m:12s (é uma borrasca que vem de Norte, vai ser complicado) - *(E saber analisar as imagens de radar? Ou será melhor dizer de satélite??)*

5º- 1h:29m:39s / 1h:29m:51s (são só flashes de máquinas fotográficas) -* (Coisa fraca, em Portugal também há disto e não interrompem as partidas durante tanto tempo)*

6º- 1h:34m:10s / 1h:34m:45s (são só mais umas fotografias, muito embora os norte-americanos joguem sempre pelo seguro nestas condições climatéricas) *(Os norte-americanos são uns exagerados, isto é alguma coisa de especial??)*

7º- 1h:39m:20s / 1h:41m:32s (chove um bocadinho, não está muito longe) - *(Mas o que é não estava muito longe?? O pico da tempestade?? Então ainda há pouco estava a trovejar a sério e agora afastou-se?)*

8º- 1h:40m:50s / 1h:41m:06s (Ah agora é a sério!! E a tempestade continua perto.) *(Porque até há pouco era só uma brincadeira, e só agora é que é a sério! Então e é a sério e ainda está só por perto? Então para chegar mesmo ao estádio tinha que cair um relâmpago lá dentro?)*

9º- 2h:03m:55s / 2h:05m:35s (não estamos a falar de cor, estamos a observar pelo computador e não vai haver melhorias) - *(Com que então não estão a falar de cor??? Vejamos o que acontece cerca de 5 minutos depois!)*

10º- 2h:08m:30s / 2h:09m:54s  (a tempestade já está a passar, as nossas teorias cairam por terra, é tempo de bonança) - *(Então e a conversa de há pouco, para quem dizia que estava a falar com conhecimento do assunto!? O José M. F esqueceu-se completamente que disse à 1h:54m:29s*(momento do vídeo)* que não percebia rigorosamente nada de Meteorologia. *


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2016 às 14:14)

Aquando de uma notícia na TVI com o habitual alarmismo sobre o mês de junho passado ter sido o mais quente a nível global (admito que não verifiquei a veracidade dessa parte), houve uma nota acerca de "em Portugal, o mês não ter ganho o ouro, mas tendo sido o 5º mais quente desde 1931". Eu, que nem estava a dar muita atenção à notícia, fiquei aparvalhado, e fui averiguar se não teriam sido os meus ouvidos ou a minha memória a trair-me. Em relação à parte auditiva, pus a emissão para trás, e constatei que a jornalista realmente o tinha dito. Em relação aos meus possíveis problemas de memória, fui ver o relatório do IPMA de junho e lá diz, tal como eu tinha uma ideia "Valores da temperatura média superiores aos registados neste mês de junho ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos (desde 1931).". Como é possível tamanha desinformação de modo a promover puro alarmismo?!


----------



## Topê (20 Jul 2016 às 15:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Aquando de uma notícia na TVI com o habitual alarmismo sobre o mês de junho passado ter sido o mais quente a nível global (admito que não verifiquei a veracidade dessa parte), houve uma nota acerca de "em Portugal, o mês não ter ganho o ouro, mas tendo sido o 5º mais quente desde 1931". Eu, que nem estava a dar muita atenção à notícia, fiquei aparvalhado, e fui averiguar se não teriam sido os meus ouvidos ou a minha memória a trair-me. Em relação à parte auditiva, pus a emissão para trás, e constatei que a jornalista realmente o tinha dito. Em relação aos meus possíveis problemas de memória, fui ver o relatório do IPMA de junho e lá diz, tal como eu tinha uma ideia "Valores da temperatura média superiores aos registados neste mês de junho ocorreram em cerca de 20% dos anos (desde 1931).". Como é possível tamanha desinformação de modo a promover puro alarmismo?!



É uma mistura de alarmismo, falta de noticias e culto do aquecimento global.
O mais grave disto tudo é profissionais do IPMA alinharem nesta desinformação. 
Vi a reportagem e o que me chocou foi o meteorologista do IPMA afirmar que a meio do ano vamos a meio de bater o record de temperatura do ano de 2015, sendo que claramente olhando para o 1º semestre do ano verificamos que os meses foram quase todos ou metade dentro ou ligeiramente abaixo da média.


----------



## james (20 Jul 2016 às 17:02)

Tivemos 4 meses consecutivos com temperaturas dentro ou abaixo da média e precipitação acima do normal.  Mas o que interessa é realçar que Junho  teve uma temperatura acima da média. 

E depois ainda dizem que não há orquestração e encenação de notícias acerca do aquecimento global.  A mim já não me apanham...


----------



## Topê (30 Jul 2016 às 18:32)

A previsão de tempo muito quente para daqui a 10 dias lançadas pelo ECM mas não tanto por o GFS já são uma certeza absoluta? é que a sicnoticias já dá isso como quase garantido, noticiando máximas de 40 para Lisboa e 37 para o Porto.
Outra questão  um meteorologista do IPMA na sicnoticias indicou que em Julho foi batida temperatura mais elevada do mês de Julho desde que existem registos( também não é um fenómeno na minha opinião tão fora de série, não foram batidos recordes anuais mas sim mensais), depois a jornalista refere que  este mês de Julho será o mais quente dos últimos 80 anos,o meteorologista não a desmente, acham isto possível?
É interessante que durante varios meses com temperaturas dentro e abaixo da média, não se ouviu um único meteorologistas nas tvs que eu tivesse dado conta.


----------



## Topê (30 Jul 2016 às 19:06)

O meteorologista do IPMA referiu na sic-noticias mais ou menos isto, que a dois dias do fim do mês, pode adiantar que o mês de Julho registou a maior temperatura das temperaturas máximas dos últimos 86 anos  o que é que isto significa? média das máximas mais alta? recorde da temperatura máxima? Sinceramente não se entende é que mesmo sem dados a sic-noticias está abrir um noticiário e nem se percebe bem que recordes ou record se está a bater? mês mais quente de sempre Julho? ou com as médias das máximas mais altas? Ainda sem relatórios?Vou falar de cor e como tanto é valorizado, hoje em dia por aquilo que acho que é, sinceramente este Julho foi quente especialmente a 2ª quinzena, não foi fresco, não tivemos um período fresco sequer, muito menos húmido, mas sinceramente acho que recordo-me e já tive Julhos bem mais penosos a nível de calor que este.


----------



## Topê (30 Jul 2016 às 19:13)

A máxima das temperaturas maximas?!!! o que é que isto significa?
Deixo aqui o link do Video:
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2016-07-30-Julho-foi-o-mes-mais-quente-dos-ultimos-86-anos


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2016 às 20:42)

Pode ser a a média das máximas mais alta desde 1931. Aqui é a mais alta, pelo menos, dos últimos 25 / 26 anos.


----------



## james (1 Ago 2016 às 10:37)

Como eu tinha dito há uns meses atrás, quando viesse o verão e, se ele fosse seco, iriam logo aparecer noticias acerca do aquecimento global. 
E, de facto, confirmaram - se as duas coisas.  O verão está de facto a ser seco e, nos últimos dias, tenho visto várias noticias referindo - se ao facto de cada vez chover menos, estar muito calor e bla bla.. 

Os tímings destas noticias nunca falham, é incrivel. 

É curioso que quando nos primeiros meses deste ano, estava a chover a mais e tempo fresquinho, as notícias sobre o aquecimento global hibernaram... 
Porque será?


----------



## vitamos (1 Ago 2016 às 10:54)

Os Media sempre exageraram nestas notícias. É a febre... é a silly season, é Agosto é normal.

Mas é exactamente o mesmo em Dezembro ou Janeiro... Quantas reportagens de cheias, ou de jornalistas a irem a Bragança (um clássico) a perguntar às pessoas como aguentam tanto frio, etc...

Frio ou Calor... o mesmo,não vejo diferença nenhuma, os órgãos de comunicação social não são selectivos, querem é uma boa notícia.


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2016 às 22:54)

vitamos disse:


> Os Media sempre exageraram nestas notícias. É a febre... é a silly season, é Agosto é normal.
> 
> Mas é exactamente o mesmo em Dezembro ou Janeiro... Quantas reportagens de cheias, ou de jornalistas a irem a Bragança (um clássico) a perguntar às pessoas como aguentam tanto frio, etc...
> 
> Frio ou Calor... o mesmo,não vejo diferença nenhuma, os órgãos de comunicação social não são selectivos, querem é uma *boa notícia*.



Só uma pequena correção, os órgãos de comunicação social não querem uma boa noticia, querem uma boa história.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2016 às 10:34)

Boas, encontrei esta previsão para amanhã






e na previsão horária


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Ago 2016 às 14:20)

Atenção, atenção: O GFS já prevê chuva sem qualquer nuvem...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2016 às 22:01)

Completamente ridícula a previsão do tempo no jornal da noite na SIC. A previsão que apresentaram para amanhã foi a de hoje.
Completamente inadmissível, ainda no outro dia foi a mesma situação. Não há o mínimo rigor, falo principalmente das pessoas mais velhas que não têm o equipamento nem o conhecimento para ir á Internet e ver realmente o tempo. Quem viu o tempo na SIC para amanhã fica a pensar que vai estar um dia de sol quando não é verdade.
Ridículo e inacreditável


----------



## miguel (19 Ago 2016 às 14:42)

E dizerem na radio ontem que hoje sexta ia ser um de de Chuva por todo o Continente... ridículos estes jornalistas de treta


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Ago 2016 às 20:18)

image hosting gif
Este não é propriamente um site muito visitado mas se alguém vir isto nos açores vai ficar assustado sem razão (Neste momento prevê-se que passe como tempestade tropical o que ainda assim pode provocar problemas) mas 180km\h?!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2016 às 20:22)

Esta também merece destaque.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2016 às 20:36)

Compreende-se a escrita já que é útil dar uma referência espacial e específica à generalidade da população mas a proximidade do Gastão às Bermudas está a ser vastamente exagerada.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Set 2016 às 20:57)

Está fresquinho em Leiria:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2016 às 21:14)

Alguém meteu o sensor no congelador .


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2016 às 21:20)

DaniFR disse:


> Está fresquinho em Leiria:




Boa camada de geada no vale do lis.


----------



## Snifa (25 Out 2016 às 21:11)

Tufão no Algarve, hoje nas notícias da TVI, o Algarve agora faz parte do Pacífico, onde ocorrem os Tufões..

Pelo menos houve alguém com melhor senso, um senhor que foi entrevistado disse:" Tufão? Não, isso seria bem pior, isto foi um remoinho"... bem... pelo menos está mais próximo da realidade que a TVI..

Vá lá que não falaram em " mini Tufão"


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2016 às 21:29)

O presidente da CMO podia ir trabalhar para a TVI, também saltou com o mini-tornado.


----------



## james (2 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

Ontem e hoje, os media andam num rodopio a afirmar que vai chover a potes e com inundações, sem se preocupar muito em referir que apenas é válido para as regiões mais a Sul. 

Na parte que me toca, já estou aterrorizado com os 2 mm de chuva que o GFS prevê para a minha zona para amanhã. 
Vou já comprar um barco.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2016 às 18:37)

james disse:


> Ontem e hoje, os media andam num rodopio a afirmar que vai chover a potes e com inundações, sem se preocupar muito em referir que apenas é válido para as regiões mais a Sul.
> 
> Na parte que me toca, já estou aterrorizado com os 2 mm de chuva que o GFS prevê para a minha zona para amanhã.
> Vou já comprar um barco.


Mesmo quando é ao contrário é assim, nem se preocupam em especificar as notícias, enfim, é o que temos.


----------



## david 6 (5 Dez 2016 às 14:33)

http://sitemtengarsado.info/protecao-civil-culpa-meteorologistas/

se isto for verdade, OMG  até fiquei sem palavras


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Dez 2016 às 14:46)

david 6 disse:


> se isto for verdade



David, há que ler "as letras pequenas" 

http://sitemtengarsado.info/sobre/

AVISOS:


Todas as notícias publicadas na categoria _Notícias  _são satíricas. Ou seja, todas as notícias publicadas nesta categoria não são verdadeiras, tendo como objetivo entreter as pessoas e satirizar a sociedade onde vivemos. Caso alguma notícia se assemelhe com a realidade, é pura coincidência e, portanto, não deve ser levada a sério.

Qualquer imagem publicada, quer no nosso site, quer na nossa página de Facebook, relacionada com a religião não deve ser levada a sério. Nós, administradores, não tencionamos de maneira alguma atacar o credo de quem quer que seja, mas sim acrescentar humor e sátira a alguns episódios ou ilustrações bíblicas. Se, de alguma maneira, te sentires ofendido com alguma imagem, por favor, contacta-nos.

Com sites deste calibre é que normalmente os plágios-jornalistas metem os pés pelas mãos


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

Acabei de ver nas notícias da TVI que amanhã afinal descem as temperaturas mínimas...


----------



## miguel (1 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

Fil disse:


> Acabei de ver nas notícias da TVI que amanhã afinal descem as temperaturas mínimas...



Passou o dia a falarem nisso menos 4 a 6ºc, então vai se chegar no Interior Norte aos -15ºC  deviam ter dito que era subir e não descer mas enfim é a porcaria do costume


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2017 às 22:59)

Durante a passagem de ano os Açores foram afetados pelo raríssimo anticiclone com rotação anti-horária


----------



## Zulo (4 Jan 2017 às 22:12)

Boa noite.
A cmtv, esta madrugada por volta das 5h da manhã no noticiário,anunciou temperaturas de 36 Graus para a zona do Alentejo..Quem conseguir recuperar esse anuncio,calhava bem para este tópico. Eu não tenho na minha tv (Vodafone) senão filmava e colocava aqui.

Votos de bom ano a todos.


----------



## camrov8 (4 Jan 2017 às 22:50)

o editorial do CM e CMtv é tipo rifas tiram uma e o que der deu


----------



## Zulo (4 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

camrov8 disse:


> o editorial do CM e CMtv é tipo rifas tiram uma e o que der deu



Mas o apresentador do jornal,a dar 32 graus para Lisboa,não se apercebe da baboseira que diz?....


----------



## camrov8 (5 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

Zulo disse:


> Mas o apresentador do jornal,a dar 32 graus para Lisboa,não se apercebe da baboseira que diz?....


coitado o clima naquela estação deve ser de cortar a faca


----------



## manchester (9 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

Zulo disse:


> Boa noite.
> A cmtv, esta madrugada por volta das 5h da manhã no noticiário,anunciou temperaturas de 36 Graus para a zona do Alentejo..Quem conseguir recuperar esse anuncio,calhava bem para este tópico. Eu não tenho na minha tv (Vodafone) senão filmava e colocava aqui.
> 
> Votos de bom ano a todos.



Pedido acedido com sucesso 
Aí vai a pérola


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 10:31)

Oh Meu Deus não acredito aahahah


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 10:32)

Temperaturas mais amenas ahahha a droga que estes jornalistas tomam é da boa...


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

Eu nem vou comentar o post que acabei de ver em cima, não percebo como permitem a emissão de um canal destes. Simplesmente triste.


----------



## Zulo (9 Jan 2017 às 13:08)

manchester disse:


> Pedido acedido com sucesso
> Aí vai a pérola



Muito obrigado,foi isto mesmo! Se essa imagem é das 06H38,então acredito que tenham dado essa info mais do que uma vez... 
Volto a dizer,o apresentador tem obrigação de pensar no que diz!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2017 às 18:04)

Parece-me claro que a capacidade de raciocínio não é um dos requisitos obrigatórios do CM ao contratar.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

*ALERTA - Vaga de Frio Polar - Recomendações*


http://www.municipiosefreguesias.pt...4/alerta---vaga-de-frio-polar---recomendacoes


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Não consigo perceber, será que a preguiça para consultar o IPMA ou fazer uma pesquisa em Fóruns como o nosso no sentido de lançar estas noticias é tanta que tenham de recorrer a estas "tangas"?. Acho que já chega!.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Gosto da referência... "eventual formação de lençóis de água"... 
Será possível as 40 mil partilhas no facebook?? Grave.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2017 às 10:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> eventual formação de lençóis de água"



Com o frio previsto esses lençóis de água irão certamente congelar, tornando-se ainda mais perigosos, muita atenção nas estradas..


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Snifa disse:


> Com o frio previsto esses lençóis de água irão certamente congelar, tornando-se ainda mais perigosos, muita atenção nas estradas..



Verdade, a chuva fictícia vai ser valente.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

miguel disse:


> *ALERTA - Vaga de Frio Polar - Recomendações*
> 
> 
> http://www.municipiosefreguesias.pt...4/alerta---vaga-de-frio-polar---recomendacoes



Obrigado Miguel pelo aviso, vou sair de casa com 7 casacos.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

A verdade é que estamos mesmo num país ridículo, as pessoas só querem sol e mais sol... ainda me lembro numa certa estação de rádio a disserem o seguinte: "Vem aí o sol e o calor", isto a meio de Outubro.


----------



## Angelstorm (10 Jan 2017 às 18:00)

Click bait...


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

A notícia já chegou à RTP ^^^^^


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Até sinto vergonha ao ler esta notícia... 

Nem sei o que é pior...
...a imagem em destaque ser a de um furacão:





...ou o título ser este: 






Pelo menos o texto faz sentido...
E calma lá que vai nevar acima dos 1400 metros...


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2017 às 21:17)

É só clones do CM. 
Para a semana lá vão os jornalistas para rua fazer questões muito inteligentes sobre o frio.
Enfim é o que temos, sempre dá para rir, apenas isso.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Até sinto vergonha ao ler esta notícia...
> 
> Nem sei o que é pior...
> ...a imagem em destaque ser a de um furacão:
> ...


"descida assentuada"Enfim que tristeza. Não percebo para quê este alarmismo todo, antigamente o frio era igual o até mais intenso e não havia estas notícias todas, ontem, nas páginas do facebook de noticiário era só o que se via. Para muita gente o clima do nosso país é só calor e seca. E assim que aparecem uns dias de mais frio ou chuva, mais parece que vem o fim do mundo, meu deus. Até enjoa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jan 2017 às 21:31)

Agora, percebo, porque só tenho uma média de 40/50 visitas no meu blog. É muito certinho e assim não chama público. Melhor juntar-me a eles.



Já tenho título e tudo: Frio polar vai afectar a praia no Algarve Isto, é capaz de resultar e ser um boom em termos de visitas


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

De facto o joralentejano tem toda a razão antes os Invernos antigamente eram muitíssimo mais rigorosos e ninguém se queixava agora cada vez que cai uma gota ou faz frio parece que ficam com medo que o mundo acabe não há paciência vejam lá se eles se preocupam com a seca que estamos a ter em pleno inverno querem lá saber só lhes interessa é o solinho e o calorzinho, acham que a água que usamos no nosso dia a dia vem por obra de Deus, enfim gente ignorante!!!!!!


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

para a semana que vem se acabar por confirmar as minimas que teem previsto, até tenho medo o que dirão... se calhar vai surgir titulos como "apocalipse a chegar!"


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

De facto é chocante o que se lê pela imprensa! Mas se quisermos refletir um pouco, temos aí o espelho do afastamento das pessoas em relação à Natureza. E isso é muito preocupante. As pessoas já acham que chover não é normal! Aliás, sempre que chove as pessoas adquirem um mau feitio (menos nós, frequentadores deste fórum, claro!) e um ar de surpresa que parece que estão perante algo absurdo! E queixam-se porque está frio... no inverno!
Este afastamento é muito preocupante. Quantas pessoas se questionam sobre o futuro dos recursos naturais perante uma população mundial que não pára de crescer? Quantas pessoas olham para os números do consumo absurdo da "civilização" ocidental? Quantas pessoas já adquiriram a consciência de que vamos contra uma parede de betão e que estamos a carregar no acelerador? Poucas, parece-me... pois vejo mais gente aborrecida com o frio em janeiro (haverá algo mais natural?) do que com a preocupante falta de chuva (apesar de fazer parte do nosso clima, é cada vez mais preocupante não tanto pelo défice de chuva em si mas pelo consumo de recursos hídrico cada vez maior, se me faço entender).
É urgente repensar a educação ambiental da nossa população... e não é com bandeiras verdes e ecoEscolas que vamos lá! Aliás, muitas das atividades desenvolvidas nesse âmbito são tudo menos respeitadoras do ambiente e da Natureza... Um exemplo? Plante uma árvore no dia 21 de março... o ambiente agradece! E o que se faz a seguir, o que é? Meta-se num avião e vá a Londres por 30€!!! E gaste, gaste muito! Compre, compre muito!...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

joralentejano disse:


> "descida assentuada"Enfim que tristeza. Não percebo para quê este alarmismo todo, antigamente o frio era igual o até mais intenso e não havia estas notícias todas, ontem, nas páginas do facebook de noticiário era só o que se via. Para muita gente o clima do nosso país é só calor e seca. E assim que aparecem uns dias de mais frio ou chuva, mais parece que vem o fim do mundo, meu deus. Até enjoa.


E das coisas mais estanhas que há, é por exemplo no verão haver 1 dia de chuva e as pessoas queixarem-se logo e os noticiários a disserem que o dia de praia foi estragado pelo chuva, parece algo anormal.
Agora 1 mês e meio de sol (que estamos a levar neste inverno) e já é tudo normal, ninguém diz nada


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> E das coisas mais estanhas que há, é por exemplo no verão haver 1 dia de chuva e as pessoas queixarem-se logo e os noticiários a disserem que o dia de praia foi estragado pelo chuva, parece algo anormal.
> Agora 1 mês e meio de sol (que estamos a levar neste inverno) e já é tudo normal, ninguém diz nada


Até fiquei admirado quando na RTP passou uma notícia sobre o fraco armazenamento das barragens, isso sim é anormal em pleno inverno, mas foi só essa, entretanto, é raro ver uma notícia sobre isso e se a seca se continuar a agravar estou para ver quantas notícias vão aparecer sobre isso, mas se aparecer um dia de chuva essa notícia corre logo os canais todos. Estou completamente de acordo com o post do @Prof BioGeo é exatamente isso que penso, infelizmente é assim e parece que vai sendo cada vez pior. Rara é a pessoa que se preocupa se chove ou não, ou se a seca é preocupante, para essas pessoas estes dias de sol são uma relíquia. Apenas as pessoas que vivem todos os dias em contacto com a natureza, sabem o quão preocupante são estas coisas, infelizmente são cada vez menos. É triste.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

Passou hoje de manhã as previsões na tvi às 7h40 e chamou-me a atenção Braga com uma máx. de 15°C e 8°C de mín. para hoje. Achei muito estranho aqueles valores pois ontem vi no site do IPMA valores negativos de mínima hoje para Braga. Quando consultei o site vi que só 5 máximas é que estão corretas e o resto está tudo errado. 

Comparação da tvi com o ipma:


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 11:41)

Já tenho pensado se são os próprios jornalistas a tentarem adivinhar o tempo, tamanhas a baboseira que vejo ou oiço de cada vez que falam do tempo... 

PS: na radio ontem ouvi a falarem do regresso da chuva, a jornalista só faltou chorar de tristeza...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

miguel disse:


> Já tenho pensado se são os próprios jornalistas a tentarem adivinhar o tempo, tamanhas a baboseira que vejo ou oiço de cada vez que falam do tempo...
> 
> PS: na radio ontem ouvi a falarem do regresso da chuva, a jornalista só faltou chorar de tristeza...


Os jornalistas da radio até dão dó quando a chuva aparece, são mesmo amantes de sol eterno, nem sei como não ficam enjoados com tanto sol, se querem isso têm um Bom remédio, vão para o deserto que lá há sol todo o ano.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

miguel disse:


> PS: na radio ontem ouvi a falarem do regresso da chuva, a jornalista só faltou chorar de tristeza...



Também já ouvi uma barbaridade dessas! O jornalista dizia mais ou menos isto: "E quanto ao tempo, más notícias... Infelizmente vamos ter chuva a partir de amanhã."

No mínimo, chocante! De uma forma geral, as pessoas não percebem mesmo a importância de algo tão normal e natural como a chuva. Há dias alguém me dizia com um rasgado sorriso: felizmente janeiro está a acabar! Tomara já fevereiro para virem uns dias mais quentinhos e poder ir tomar um cafezinho à esplanada!...

Sem comentários...


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2017 às 11:51)

A mim já me disseram esta frase:  "de facto tem chovido pouco em Janeiro, mas vá lá que choveu bem no início do mês.."


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Jan 2017 às 11:55)

Snifa disse:


> A mim já me disseram esta frase:  "de facto tem chovido pouco em Janeiro, mas vá á que choveu bem no início do mês.."


Resta saber do qual


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2017 às 11:58)

manchester disse:


> Pedido acedido com sucesso
> Aí vai a pérola





Tiagolco disse:


> Até sinto vergonha ao ler esta notícia...
> 
> Nem sei o que é pior...
> ...a imagem em destaque ser a de um furacão:
> ...



Bem o que se vê por aqui  essa do CM é brutal e depois o outro com a descida "assentuada" LOL  ai esse Português sempre a ser assassinado...


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 12:13)

guimeixen disse:


> Passou hoje de manhã as previsões na tvi às 7h40 e chamou-me a atenção Braga com uma máx. de 15°C e 8°C de mín. para hoje. Achei muito estranho aqueles valores pois ontem vi no site do IPMA valores negativos de mínima hoje para Braga. Quando consultei o site vi que só 5 máximas é que estão corretas e o resto está tudo errado.
> 
> Comparação da tvi com o ipma:




Também já cheguei a ver noutras alturas, que até referi isso. 
É relativamente frequente isso ocorrer, estou a ver...


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 12:15)

Hoje de manhã,  ouvi o locutor de uma rádio qualquer a dizer que trazia más notícias pois infelizmente amanhã ia chover... ￼

É o país e  o povo  que temos, infelizmente...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

joralentejano disse:


> são mesmo amantes de sol eterno, nem sei como não ficam enjoados com tanto sol


Vamos inverter isto para ti. Uma pessoa que goste muito de sol também pode afirmar: "são mesmo amantes de chuva eterna, nem sei como não ficam enjoados com tanta chuva."
Eu gosto de chocolate, a pessoa ao meu lado não gosta. Eu gosto de música, a pessoa ao meu lado detesta. Eu gosto de chuva, a pessoa ao meu lado adora sol.
Gostos são gostos, e julgar alguém por causa disso não é certo.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Jan 2017 às 15:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vamos inverter isto para ti. Uma pessoa que goste muito de sol também pode afirmar: "são mesmo amantes de chuva eterna, nem sei como não ficam enjoados com tanta chuva."
> Eu gosto de chocolate, a pessoa ao meu lado não gosta. Eu gosto de música, a pessoa ao meu lado detesta. Eu gosto de chuva, a pessoa ao meu lado adora sol.
> Gostos são gostos, e julgar alguém por causa disso não é certo.


Não estou a julgar, eu também não gosto de chuva eterna. Portugal tem um clima que dá para todos os gostos, frio e chuva no inverno e calor e sol no verão antigamente o normal era 3 meses mas agora já são 4/5 meses e mesmo assim ninguém está satisfeito. Simplesmente estou a comentar porque não chove nada de jeito desde o inicio de dezembro, todos sabem que a chuva faz falta e que as consequências de não ter chuva na altura em que era para chover não são boas mas muitos ignoram. Dizer "infelizmente" por chover durante o inverno? Isso é alguém preocupado com a natureza? Alguém preocupado com o nosso ecossistema? Não! Para mim e para muitos de nós amantes da meteorologia é completamente triste saber que já rara é a pessoa que se preocupa com a falta de chuva. Essa gente que pensa assim venha ao Alentejo ou a outro lado qualquer ver como estão as coisas devido a esse tempo que todos querem (sim, todos, porque basicamente são poucos os que têm consciência de que a chuva faz muita falta). Era isto que eu queria dizer, não estou a julgar, respeito os gostos de toda a gente, mas há certas atitudes completamente ridículas. Agora, venha de lá a chuva porque esta situação está-se a tornar preocupante.


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 15:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Não estou a julgar, eu também não gosto de chuva eterna. Portugal tem um clima que dá para todos os gostos, frio e chuva no inverno e calor e sol no verão antigamente o normal era 3 meses mas agora já são 4/5 meses e mesmo assim ninguém está satisfeito. Simplesmente estou a comentar porque não chove nada de jeito desde o inicio de dezembro, todos sabem que a chuva faz falta e que as consequências de não ter chuva na altura em que era para chover não são boas mas muitos ignoram. Dizer "infelizmente" por chover durante o inverno? Isso é alguém preocupado com a natureza? Alguém preocupado com o nosso ecossistema? Não! Para mim e para muitos de nós amantes da meteorologia é completamente triste saber que já rara é a pessoa que se preocupa com a falta de chuva. Essa gente que pensa assim venha ao Alentejo ou a outro lado qualquer ver como estão as coisas devido a esse tempo que todos querem (sim, todos, porque basicamente são poucos os que têm consciência de que a chuva faz muita falta). Era isto que eu queria dizer, não estou a julgar, respeito os gostos de toda a gente, mas há certas atitudes completamente ridículas. Agora, venha de lá a chuva!




Nem os jornalistas demonstram qualquer respeito por quem gosta de chuva. 
Quando vai chover, lá vem o " infelizmente vai chover", " más notícias ", só falta insultar os sistemas frontais. E partem do princípio que os ouvintes são todos da manada com os mesmos gostos, nem lhes passa pela cabeça que há ouvintes que gostam de chuva.  Já deixei de ouvir programas de rádio por causa disso. 

A maior parte das pessoas gostam de sol porque sim, porque é moda gostar de sol e querem pensar o mesmo que o seu rebanho. 
É preciso ter uma personalidade muito forte para nadar contra a corrente neste pobre país.


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

Nem sempre foi assim.
Há muita literatura antiga a elogiar as brumas, a névoa, a humidade do Norte, por exemplo.

Hoje em dia  as pessoas vão cada vez mais em modas, em superficialidade, não têm coragem para pensar ou até confessar que no fundo até gostam de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (25 Jan 2017 às 15:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Passou hoje de manhã as previsões na tvi às 7h40 e chamou-me a atenção Braga com uma máx. de 15°C e 8°C de mín. para hoje. Achei muito estranho aqueles valores pois ontem vi no site do IPMA valores negativos de mínima hoje para Braga. Quando consultei o site vi que só 5 máximas é que estão corretas e o resto está tudo errado.



Será que esta malta usa sites como Accuwether, Freemeteo entre outros para ir buscar os valores? 
Não deveriam ser usados os dados oficiais do IPMA?


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2017 às 15:39)

Na previsão do tempo, nem sei qual é o noticiário pior, acho que ainda assim a RTP escapa, a TVI é o que se vê e a SIC a previsão do estado do tempo é só para a tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Jan 2017 às 15:40)

james disse:


> Quando vai chover, lá vem o " infelizmente vai chover", " más notícias "


e classificam a chuva de " mau tempo".


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2017 às 15:54)

MSantos disse:


> Será que esta malta usa sites como Accuwether, Freemeteo entre outros para ir buscar os valores?
> Não deveriam ser usados os dados oficiais do IPMA?



Antes fossem esses sites, são outputs do GFS, portanto não serão assim tão maus.
Acho que algumas "previsões" são de outros dias do ano, o que é grave, trocam tudo constantemente ,que desorientação, só aí se vê como não há um mínimo de cuidado na informação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

O mais caricato é o próprio IPMA partilhar estas notícias de "mau tempo vem aí" no seu facebook...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2017 às 16:35)

Vocês têm que ver os dois lados. A população, em geral, classifica bom tempo como sol e calor, e mau tempo o oposto, portanto não faz sentido o IPMA, como entidade nacional, partilhar notícias do tipo: "O bom tempo vem aí! Muita chuva e vento a caminho!" É contraditório.


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

Eu já vi tanta barbaridade escrita na comunicação social nestes últimos tempos que acabei por ganhar imunidade a isto. 
Quanto às opiniões acerca do bom e mau tempo, temos de aceitar as preferências de cada um, só acho que devia existir mais bom senso por parte de quem não gosta do mau tempo em não desejar sol eterno. Um dia que Portugal se torne na Califórnia é que já não há volta a dar.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 17:18)

Bom e mau tempo sempre foi e sempre será subjetivo.

Se as condições meteorológicas forem perspetivadas numa ótica económica, ponto central da subsistência humana, também há grandes diferenças consoante o país. Nos países desenvolvidos, cuja economia assenta pouco na agricultura, a chuva tende a prejudicar mais já que há atrasos, acidentes na estrada, danos (daí o 'mau' tempo)... Já nos países em desenvolvimento, tendencialmente muito dependentes da agricultura, o clima monsonal e o mediterrâneo pode ser devastador. Mas tendem a ser chuvas existenciais e, como tal, a opinião será certamente outra.

Os atributos positivos que os meteoloucos dão ao 'mau' tempo também são paradoxais. Querem mau tempo - quanto mais severo melhor - próximo o suficiente para o experienciarem mas ao mesmo tempo longe o que baste para que as suas vidas não sejam diretamente afetadas. Como o mundo real não funciona assim haverá quem seja prejudicado. É assim tão de admirar que o 'mau' tempo não seja mais adorado?

É normal que as pessoas se habituem ao tempo calmo especialmente se não dependerem diretamente do mau humor da natureza. Enquanto houver água na torneira e comida no supermercado dificilmente haverá uma consciência generalizada da importância da chuva. Os continentais ficam admirados quando vêm aos Açores devido à verdura. Ficam espantados porque geralmente vêm no Verão quando os dias têm algum sol. Claro que ignoram completamente os inúmeros dias de nevoeiro e de humidade a 90% que são necessários à persistência dessa verdura. Paralelamente, muitos indígenas das ilhas de bruma (Açores) queixam-se da humidade e gostavam de ter um clima mais seco como o continente.

É impossível agradar a todos e tentar demover todo e qualquer indivíduo que discorde de nós é uma aventura destinada ao fracasso colossal. Ainda assim, há que tentar informar as pessoas o máximo possível.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O mais caricato é o próprio IPMA partilhar estas notícias de "mau tempo vem aí" no seu facebook...



Se dissessem que vinha aí bom tempo, então passavam por  e ficavam ainda mais descredibilizados do que já estão junto das pessoas..

O IPMA fala para a população em geral e não "meteoloucos"  em particular 

Acima de tudo tem que haver bom  senso, e não desejar seca eterna, sol e calor, quando a chuva faz falta, assim como não desejar dilúvios constantes, quando os rios já estão a transbordar e está tudo alagado.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Jan 2017 às 18:10)

É um país de pessoas extremamente ignorantes até inerva e depois nos telejornais só dizem baboseiras quando falam do tempo, há uns tempos ouvi uma jornalista dizer isto "devido á passagem de  uma superficial frontal frio" pensei que tinha ouvido mal mas não voltei a ouvir o mesmo no fim da reportagem isto é pura incompetência é o pais que temos infelizmente o que é que se á de fazer!!!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Jan 2017 às 00:30)

Apesar de depois na notícia explicarem a coisa, fica mais um título que... enfim.


*«Um OVNI misterioso nos céus da Suécia* 
Fenómeno natural com efeito inesperado







Grupos de montanhistas e esquiadores tiveram, por momentos, a sensação de testemunhar a chegada de extraterrestres à Suécia. Mas rapidamente todos perceberam que o suposto OVNI não passava de uma estranha nuvem alaranjada nos céus de Duved.  

Ler mais em: http://www.cmjornal.pt/insolitos/detalhe/um-ovni-misterioso-nos-ceus-da-suecia »


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2017 às 00:15)

*Ciclone a caminho dos Açores*

*http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ciclone-a-caminho-dos-acores_v979758
*


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Fev 2017 às 00:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ciclone a caminho dos Açores


Enfim é o país que temos.


----------



## Zulo (1 Fev 2017 às 00:32)

Alerta CM agora mesmo com ondas de 20M para os Açores.. No jornal neste preciso momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2017 às 01:30)

Zulo disse:


> Alerta CM agora mesmo com ondas de 20M para os Açores.. No jornal neste preciso momento.



Sinceramente nem estou surpreendido, estamos a falar da CMTV... Vá lá que ainda não disseram que vinha aí um furacão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2017 às 12:30)

António josé Sales disse:


> Enfim é o país que temos.



Qual é o espanto? Qualquer borrasca é um ciclone!
Não vejo nada de errado na notícia.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 12:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Qual é o espanto? Qualquer borrasca é um ciclone!
> Não vejo nada de errado na notícia.


 Se vires a noticia que o guisilva5000 publicou  e outras noticias que os media tem vindo a publicar fazem logo uma tempestade num copo de água quando estas situações por vezes afectam os Açores e por vezes o continente durante o inverno sucessivamente, aliás já houve depressões cavadas a fazer mais estragos nos Açores que este ciclone por isso não percebo para quê tanto alarmismo é só isso.
E para mim o termo mais correcto seria tempestade.  mas isto é apenas a minha opinião


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2017 às 12:59)

O alarmismo dado pelos media é uma coisa, o nome das coisas é outra...
Borrasca=Ciclone=Tempestade

É tudo a mesma coisa!


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Qual é o espanto? Qualquer borrasca é um ciclone!
> Não vejo nada de errado na notícia.



Mas é o termo usado "ciclone", que raramente é utilizado pelas notícias, é apenas para chamar à atenção das pessoas, quase como "tufão passa pelos Açores".

Ciclones temos todos os anos, também chamados de depressões ou baixas pressões, se não tivéssemos até era de estranhar. Agora a RTP está a tentar entoar uma outra intensidade para a palavra.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 13:12)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Ciclones temos todos os anos, também chamados de depressões ou baixas pressões, se não tivéssemos até era de estranhar. Agora a RTP está a tentar entoar uma outra intensidade para a palavra.



A questão aqui é que o termo ciclone significa  ( para a maioria das pessoas desinteressadas em meteorologia ) tempestade violenta.

Se eu disser que vem aí um ciclone, "toda a gente" pensa que vai ser uma grande tempestade com elevados estragos.

Mais grave é chamarem furacões a estas depressões extratropicais.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 13:17)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas é o termo usado "ciclone", que raramente é utilizado pelas notícias, é apenas para chamar à atenção das pessoas, quase como "tufão passa pelos Açores".
> 
> Ciclones temos todos os anos, também chamados de depressões ou baixas pressões, se não tivéssemos até era de estranhar. Agora a RTP está a tentar entoar uma outra intensidade para a palavra.


Sim eu acho que as pessoas ficam logo em pânico quando ouvem a palavra ciclone ainda por cima são muito incultas em meteorologia era muito melhor se chamassem depressão bastante cavada o alarmismo por parte das pessoas ia ser menor e quase todos os Invernos temos estas depressões mais cavadas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2017 às 13:19)

Snifa disse:


> A questão aqui é que o termo ciclone significa  ( para a maioria das pessoas desinteressadas em meteorologia ) tempestade violenta.
> 
> Se eu disser que vem aí um ciclone, "toda a gente" pensa que vai ser uma grande tempestade com elevados estragos.
> 
> Mais grave é chamarem furacões a estas depressões extratropicais.



Exatamente como eu pensei.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2017 às 13:23)

É melhor não "inventarmos" definições que já existem!

Definição de Ciclone no wikipedia: 

_"Um *ciclone* (ou depressão ou centro de baixas pressões) é uma região em que o ar relativamente quente se eleva e favorece a formação de nuvens e precipitação. Por isso, tempo chuvoso e nublado, chuva e vento forte estão normalmente associados a centros de baixas pressões. A instabilidade do ar produz um grande desenvolvimento vertical de nuvens cumuliformes associadas a cargas de água.
_
_

_
_Ciclones e Anticiclones (Hemisfério Norte)
Os ciclones são indicados nos mapas meteorológicos pela letra «B» e são locais onde a pressão atmosférica é a mais baixa na sua vizinhança e em volta do qual existe um padrão organizado de circulação de ar. À medida que, pela acção do diferencial de pressões, o ar flui dos centros de altas pressões para um centro de baixas pressões é deflectido pela força de Coriolis[1] de tal modo que os ventos circulam em espiral, isto é, no sentido anti-horário (direcção contraria aos ponteiros de um relógio) no Hemisfério Norte e no sentido horário (direcção dos ponteiros de um relógio) no Hemisfério Sul. Na meteorologia, os movimentos de ar resultantes de um centro de altas pressões são denominados anticiclones. O sentido de giro de um ciclone e de um anticiclone é o contrário para um mesmo hemisfério[2][3], sendo este determinado pela aceleração de Coriolis.[1]"_

*Fonte: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclone *


----------



## Paulo H (2 Fev 2017 às 13:25)

Ou seja.. Todos os furacões (tufões), tornados e tempestades tropicais são ciclones, mas nem todos os ciclones são o inverso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

Encontrei estas fotos no facebook que me deixarm de queixo caído, é pena não referir o local exacto.
É preciso muita consiencia do perigo para estar naquele local com a ondulação tão forte, nem que seja ás vezes para ganhar uns likes no facebook.





Álbum


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 15:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> é pena não referir o local exacto.



O local é na Foz do Douro-Porto, mais precisamente no molhe Norte.

Quanto às fotos, sem comentários...


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Encontrei estas fotos no facebook que me deixarm de queixo caído, é pena não referir o local exacto.
> É preciso muita consiencia do perigo para estar naquele local com a ondulação tão forte, nem que seja ás vezes para ganhar uns likes no facebook.


Depois admiram-se quando lhes acontece alguma coisa, mas será que eles não ligam aos avisos meteorológicos e que não tem inteligência suficiente para perceberem que podem ser arrastados pelas ondas, já morreu muita gente arrastada  pelo mar, mesmo assim as pessoas continuam a arriscar é até  ao dia!!, que gente mais parva e inconsciente como é que é possível!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

Snifa disse:


> O local é na Foz do Douro-Porto, mais precisamente no molhe Norte.
> 
> Quanto às fotos, sem comentários...



Obrigado pela informação, relativa ao local exacto das fotos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Fev 2017 às 17:09)

Snifa disse:


> Quanto às fotos, sem comentários...





António josé Sales disse:


> Depois admiram-se quando lhes acontece alguma coisa





Pedro1993 disse:


> que me deixarm de queixo caído



Há mais inteligências...


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há mais inteligências...


E ainda se riem quando levam com a onda na tromba deviam era cair ao mar queria ver se nessa situação se riam.


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

deu há pouco na cmtv essas fotos na foz do douro, enfim...
Pior do que esses, só os jornalistas a falarem de pessoas não respeitarem ordens e irem ver o mar, quando eles estão a fazer diretos mesmo à beira das ondas


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2017 às 22:48)

Resposta muito difícil... Mas por que será tão importante retirar daqui as pessoas?

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-02-02-Quando-o-mar-responde-a-jornalista


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Encontrei estas fotos no facebook que me deixarm de queixo caído, é pena não referir o local exacto.
> É preciso muita consiencia do perigo para estar naquele local com a ondulação tão forte, nem que seja ás vezes para ganhar uns likes no facebook.
> 
> 
> ...



E o prémio Darwin vai para...... da bum tss!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Mar 2017 às 21:07)

http://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/esqueceu-se-do-chapeu-de-chuva-sera-melhor-andar-ou-correr

É impossível assumir que a chuva cai na horizontal e sem vento, para ela cair na horizontal é mais  tipo furacão.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 20:29)

Dois tufões em Góis.
Eu até publiquei isto no meu canal de youtube onde faço vídeos de piano, porque isto é demasiado mau vindo da estação pública...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 01:41)

Eh pá, chega. Atingi o meu limite.
Os jornalistas não sabem ler/interpretar? Tem a capa à frente, caramba!


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2017 às 09:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eh pá, chega. Atingi o meu limite.
> Os jornalistas não sabem ler/interpretar? Tem a capa à frente, caramba!


Mas que tesourinho deprimente... 
Como é possível que um jornalista estar tão a leste da realidade, a ler os títulos de um jornal onde vai ler uma publicidade a um programa de ficção de um canal televisivo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 10:49)

Thomar disse:


> Mas que tesourinho deprimente...
> Como é possível que um jornalista estar tão a leste da realidade, a ler os títulos de um jornal onde vai ler uma publicidade a um programa de ficção de um canal televisivo.



Não faço ideia. Ler publicidade como se de uma notícia séria do foro meteorológico se tratasse é muito mau. Mas nem sei por que motivo ainda me surpreendo. Para quem, com alguma regularidade, é pago para ler teses de mestrado/doutoramento, incluindo da área da comunicação social, já devia encarar isto como algo normal.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 10:55)

Não são jornalistas, mas sim jornaleiros ( no sentido depreciativo do termo)  :

_Jornaleiro: substantivo masculino_

1. Trabalhador pago ao dia. = GANHÃO

*2. [Depreciativo]  Jornalista sem merecimento.*

3. Vendedor de jornais. = ARDINA


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2017 às 11:16)

Thomar disse:


> Mas que tesourinho deprimente...
> Como é possível que um jornalista estar tão a leste da realidade, a ler os títulos de um jornal onde vai ler uma publicidade a um programa de ficção de um canal televisivo.



É do mais deprimente que pode haver em termos jornalísticos...

Mas quase tudo o que envolve a cobertura mediática dos incêndios deve ter para aí uns 20% de informação, 20% de desinformação e 60% de histeria sensacionalista...


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

Deviam ficar proibidos de falar em Meteorologia em Portugal, porque é uma tal desinformação que já nem tenho mais palavras para descrever, cada vez que abrem a boca sai uma asneirada descomunal nada se aproveita, é cartas para o dia trocadas e que vão até ao fim com total descontracção sem verem o erro, alias quase nunca bate certo as cartas deles com aquele mapinha manhoso com uns bonecos e temperaturas, parece que vão ver aquilo a uma bola de cristal.. é jornalistas no terreno a dizerem que estão 40ºC ou mais quando na verdade tão 30 e poucos ou nem isso...entre outras coisas!!


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2017 às 12:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Dois tufões em Góis.
> Eu até publiquei isto no meu canal de youtube onde faço vídeos de piano, porque isto é demasiado mau vindo da estação pública...



Mais um pérola. 

Mas depois ainda corrige para um "tornado em ponto pequenino", menos mau! 

Chamar ventoinha a uma torre eólica também é engraçado!


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2017 às 12:17)

MSantos disse:


> Mais um pérola.
> 
> Mas depois ainda corrige para um "tornado em ponto pequenino", menos mau!
> 
> Chamar ventoinha a uma torre eólica também é engraçado!


Quero uma "ventoínha" dessas para arrefecer aqui a casa que está com +31,8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eh pá, chega. Atingi o meu limite.
> Os jornalistas não sabem ler/interpretar? Tem a capa à frente, caramba!



Eu ainda nem tinha visto o vídeo e já me estava a rir à gargalhada, com um bocado de sorte ainda é capaz de nevar aqui em Almada. 

"Devido a um acontecimento Meteorológico nunca antes visto, vai revelar... vai ter mais... f... frio."

Por amor de deus.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jun 2017 às 13:35)

Este tesourinho bate tudo!! Quando a TVI24 pega na capa de um jornal, e de um anúncio à estreia de uma série no canal ScyFy, transforma o mesmo numa previsão de chegada de muito frio a Portugal... temos tudo dito quanto à qualidade de parte da nossa comunicação social!


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 13:39)

Thomar disse:


> Quero uma "ventoínha" dessas para arrefecer aqui a casa que está com +31,8ºC.



Venha outra para Portalegre e assim sempre recebemos algum lucro da EDP (o Mexia não pode ficar com tudo...)


----------



## Zulo (21 Jun 2017 às 14:42)

https://www.google.pt/amp/s/espalhafactos.com/2017/06/21/jornalista-tvi-anuncio-game-of-thrones/amp/

Oh triste país e triste jornalismo... Onde iremos parar..


----------



## Zulo (21 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

De referir que a tipa que noticiou isto baseou se num anúncio do jornal de notícias (penso eu).


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 18:09)

Meteofan disse:


> Dois tufões em Góis.
> Eu até publiquei isto no meu canal de youtube onde faço vídeos de piano, porque isto é demasiado mau vindo da estação pública...


A jornaleira está correcta, vejam o raciocínio, dois tufões e um mini tornado, em principio causados pelas ventoinhas gigantes, que sopram ventos no alto das serras. ...

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jun 2017 às 20:45)

Mas, a maior parte da população portuguesa trata as eólicas como ventoinhas. Por isso, não existe mal nenhum e a população percebe. 

Eu, já visitei um parque eólico na Serra da Mú, em pleno Caldeirão e o engenheiro da EDP chamou aquilo de ventoinhas e vocês fazem um escândalo, porque a jornalista chama aquilo de ventoinha, mas qual é o drama. 

Aquilo, é ventoinhas e nada mais.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 20:56)

Isto é uma ventoinha :







E isto é  uma eólica:






Ora, o objectivo da ventoinha é  produzir vento, o objectivo da eólica é  produzir energia.A ventoinha funciona a electricidade, provavelmente até produzida por uma eólica, a eólica depende da energia do vento para funcionar e produzir a electricidade  que vai alimentar a ventoinha, que por sua vez produz vento, contudo o vento da ventoinha não  tem força  para colocar uma eólica em funcionamento....


----------



## Rajujas (21 Jun 2017 às 21:25)

Eu nunca ouvi ninguém dizer ventoinhas quando falavam de aerogeradores... E o termo é completamente errado.
Moinhos de vento? Isso sim, já ouvi, e aceita-se! Até porque as turbinas eólicas são descendentes dos velhos moinhos.


----------



## remember (21 Jun 2017 às 21:33)

Não vi nenhuma ventoinha xD a da TVI é muito boa LOL quando reparou já não havia nada a fazer


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Jun 2017 às 22:44)

Rajujas disse:


> Eu nunca ouvi ninguém dizer ventoinhas quando falavam de aerogeradores... E o termo é completamente errado.
> Moinhos de vento? Isso sim, já ouvi, e aceita-se! Até porque as turbinas eólicas são descendentes dos velhos moinhos.



Mas eu já ouvi muita e boa gente chamar-lhe... _*a*_ventoinhas!!!


----------



## Pixie (22 Jun 2017 às 21:43)

http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html

"Trovoadas, chuva intensa e ventos fortes com mais de 250 km/hora vão atingir as zonas Norte e Centro do País."(...) "O receio de Tsunamis esta na ordem do medo e urgência para as autoridades Portuguesas."

Para o dia anterior (3a feira) a previsão é de temperaturas na ordem dos 50º.

Já está a circular no facebook e há idosos a entrar em pânico.
Não há paciência.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Jun 2017 às 02:09)

Pixie disse:


> http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html
> 
> "Trovoadas, chuva intensa e ventos fortes com mais de 250 km/hora vão atingir as zonas Norte e Centro do País."(...) "O receio de Tsunamis esta na ordem do medo e urgência para as autoridades Portuguesas."
> 
> ...


Isso é triste. Vão ao link e denunciem a notícia.

A desinformação em Portugal está cada vez pior visto que quase qualquer pessoa acredita em tudo o que vê no feed do facebook.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jun 2017 às 02:44)

*Jurnalismo*
21 DE JUNHO DE 2017 00:00
Ferreira Fernandes

Sô doutor juiz, eu deitar boatos da boca pra fora?! Seja, mas tenho atenuantes. O Adérito, um primo meu que abalou para Madrid, já faz um ror de anos, é que me telefonou a perguntar que coisa foi essa de a avioneta cair no quintal. A informação, portantos, eu não a inventei. Veio-me cá ter. Também é verdade que horas antes telefonei ao Nuno - é um irmão do Adérito, que também emigrou para Espanha - e eu disse ao Nuno que foi cá um estrondo o que tinha ouvido para as bandas do quintal, até parecia um avião a explodir, daqueles com piloto inglês como havia antigamente na Grande Guerra. Confirmo mas isso com o Nuno não tem nada a ver, são conversas entre primos. Agora, quando de Espanha me telefonam a perguntar do quintal e do Canadére e do inglês e tudo, eu digo: "Olá..." O que conta é que a coisa chegava-me do estrangeiro e com aqueles pormenores todos... Desculpe, meretíssimo, diz que...? Ah isso... Sim, sim, o Adérito também é primo, aliás, eu já o dissera, mas, esse, é atilado, nada a ver com o Nuno, um estroina. É para o senhor doutor perceber a diferença: se a notícia vem do Adérito fiquei alerta. Mas não me pus logo com atoardas. Fui averiguar. Deitei-me a caminho do posto da Guarda, e perguntei ao sargento: "Que é isso do avião?" Ele olhou-me e não desmentiu - juro pela minha mãezinha, não desmentiu. Desbobinei tudo, o avião, o quintal, o estrondo, a bigodaça loura do piloto... E o comandante da Guarda, népias. Mas eu bem vi que ele chamou um guarda, que se meteu num jipe e, veja a coincidência, foi para as bandas do meu quintal. Tava confirmado. Quanto a mim, fui para a taberna. Durante hora e meia do que é que eu havia de falar? Claro... Mas está aí outro mistério! Se não tinha caído nenhum avião, porque é que me permitiram falar durante hora e meia do avião, do meu quintal e isso tudo? E depois, eu é que sou o boateiro, sô doutor juiz?!

http://www.dn.pt/opiniao/opiniao-dn/ferreira-fernandes/interior/amp/jurnalismo-8578641.html


----------



## blade (23 Jun 2017 às 14:04)

A televisão portuguesa sempre a passar notícias falsas só para audiências, agora a tvi a dizer que houve recorde de temperatura em lisboa e o recorde era 39,3ºc em 2003? a dizer que agora foi 41ºc... nem sequer foi 41 foi 40,8ºc em 1981 ainda não deviam ter nascido por isso não conta.
http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/primeiros-20-dias-de-junho-com-temperaturas-recorde-8585055.html


----------



## rozzo (23 Jun 2017 às 14:21)

blade disse:


> A televisão portuguesa sempre a passar notícias falsas só para audiências, agora a tvi a dizer que houve recorde de temperatura em lisboa e o recorde era 39,3ºc em 2003? a dizer que agora foi 41ºc... nem sequer foi 41 foi 40,8ºc em 1981 ainda não deviam ter nascido por isso não conta.
> http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/primeiros-20-dias-de-junho-com-temperaturas-recorde-8585055.html



A notícia é de facto pouco precisa, e vai dar ideia errada a quem a ler.

De qualquer forma, para esclarecer os erros, visto na notícia estar o seguinte: "_Lisboa, por exemplo, chegou quase aos 41 graus (40,8), quando o máximo anterior era de 39,3 graus, registados a 19 de junho de 2003._"

Estão apenas a referir-se a Junho. Obviamente recordes como o de Agosto 2003 não contam.
Apenas estão a considerar a estação Gago Coutinho, que só existe desde 1982. Portanto, em rigor, para essa estação específica, o recorde é mesmo este recente dos 40.8. Não é mentira.
Mas claro que é um erro tremendo passar a notícia dessa forma, quando existe uma estação como a do Geofísico, com séries bem mais longas, e seria facílimo, até por consulta do site do IPMA, perceber isso, e ver o recorde de Junho de 1981, que na verdade, até ao evento de Agosto de 2003 era o recorde absoluto anual.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 18:26)

Voltamos ás trombas 



> *Em Atualização*
> *Tromba de água e granizo provocam estragos no Norte e Centro*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jul 2017 às 20:43)

criz0r disse:


> Voltamos ás trombas



Por mais que insistamos, vai haver sempre essa tendência de chamar a uma chuvada tromba de água.

Tecnicamente está incorrecto, mas é um termo que se utiliza informalmente para tal definição.

Priberam:


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2017 às 17:42)

Quando eu penso que já ouvi de tudo..

http://www.msn.com/pt-pt/video/noti...m-pedrógão-grande/vi-AAoy0pM?ocid=mailsignout

"Imagens demonstram a formação de dois Downbursts no incêndio de Pedrógão grande"


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jul 2017 às 17:59)

criz0r disse:


> Quando eu penso que já ouvi de tudo..
> 
> http://www.msn.com/pt-pt/video/noticias/imagens-mostram-formação-de-tornado-de-fogo-em-pedrógão-grande/vi-AAoy0pM?ocid=mailsignout
> 
> "Imagens demonstram a formação de dois Downbursts no incêndio de Pedrógão grande"


E mais! Basta pesquisar "tornado de fogo" no google imagens que se encontra a primeira imagem.
Que vergonha...


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2017 às 18:16)

Deve ter sido assustador para a malta que vê o fogo aproximar-se e ainda por cima é confrontada com tornados de fogo 

Interessante seria saber a que horas ocorreu isso. Porque até a existência desses tornados, tipicamente de baixa intensidade, poderia excluir a existência de um _downburst_ naquela zona (Nordeirinho não fica longe de Pobrais e da EN236) ao contrário do que se está a dizer.

Quanto à reportagem da RTP, bom, infelizmente é um desastre total


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

Noticia estranha com um timing estranho.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2017 às 00:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> E mais! Basta pesquisar "tornado de fogo" no google imagens que se encontra a primeira imagem.
> Que vergonha...



Nem tinha reparado nisso, eheh isto é que é uma c.social hein ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2017 às 23:39)

Segundo informação da RTP, que passou no Jornal da Tarde, de hoje. A foto foi tirada por um foto jornalista (Paulo Cunha) da Lusa.

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p3071/e299669/jornal-da-tarde/590262 , está no início da 2ª parte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jul 2017 às 15:39)

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/574340/nasa-fotografa-ciclone-na-costa-portuguesa-

*NASA fotografa ciclone na costa portuguesa*

Quando o mais importante é o clickbait...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2017 às 03:34)

Acho que alguém não passou a geografia na TVI.  (ou nem se deu ao trabalho de usar o Google Maps)






http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/fotos/sociedade/incendio-em-gaviao/5978b2d00cf2cd913a04f2e4


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2017 às 10:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acho que alguém não passou a geografia na TVI.  (ou nem se deu ao trabalho de usar o Google Maps)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu a pensar que Gavião ficava no distrito de Portalegre...


----------



## criz0r (31 Jul 2017 às 11:19)

É que ao menos se queriam errar, colocavam distrito de Santarém.


----------



## DaniFR (15 Ago 2017 às 15:35)

Estes jornaleiros não conseguem acertar uma. 

Miranda do Corvo 
Lousã
Vila Nova de Poiares






Ontem vi outra que era: incêndio em Castelo Branco (no oráculo) e em directo de Vila Nova de Poiares (no canto superior direito).


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2017 às 15:55)

DaniFR disse:


> Estes jornaleiros não conseguem acertar uma.
> 
> Miranda do Corvo
> Lousã
> ...


Também vi isso e pensei: "Mas Miranda do Douro não é de todo perto de Coimbra..."


----------



## MSantos (16 Ago 2017 às 15:23)

DaniFR disse:


> Estes jornaleiros não conseguem acertar uma.
> 
> Miranda do Corvo
> Lousã
> ...





E não é que em 3 nomes de localidades erraram nas 3, foi o pleno...


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Ago 2017 às 16:31)

DaniFR disse:


> Estes jornaleiros não conseguem acertar uma.
> 
> Miranda do Corvo
> Lousã
> Vila Nova de Poiares



Quando li Lousão pensei que fosse um incêndio na farta cabeleira do Luisão


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Ago 2017 às 19:21)

DaniFR disse:


> Estes jornaleiros não conseguem acertar uma.
> 
> Miranda do Corvo
> Lousã
> ...


é que não acertam uma mesmo:


----------



## Célia Salta (16 Ago 2017 às 22:05)

DaniFR disse:


> Estes jornaleiros não conseguem acertar uma.
> 
> Miranda do Corvo
> Lousã
> ...



Tb vi essa


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Set 2017 às 21:12)

Um grande registo de um relâmpago, vídeo que até passou lá fora, completamente cheio de lunáticos nos comentários.


"quem é que se ia lembrar de filmar um poste?"

"o flash aparece antes do relampago?"

De facto quem é meteolouco sofre ao ver toda esta ignorância que rodeia o tema.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Out 2017 às 20:38)

À pouco estavam a falar na rtp do furacão Nate e a passaram um vídeo de um tornado ou waterspout no mar e a jornalista chamou-lhe cone do furacão.


----------



## rokleon (8 Out 2017 às 20:59)

guimeixen disse:


> À pouco estavam a falar na rtp do furacão Nate e a passaram um vídeo de um tornado ou waterspout no mar e a jornalista chamou-lhe cone do furacão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2017 às 18:39)

guimeixen disse:


> À pouco estavam a falar na rtp do furacão Nate e a passaram um vídeo de um tornado ou waterspout no mar e a jornalista chamou-lhe cone do furacão.



Esta foi das piores de sempre que ouvi na televisão. Dá vontade de rir e chorar ao mesmo tempo. Até em canais televisivos sul africanos se deve ter mais conhecimentos meteorológicos que em Portugal.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Out 2017 às 19:27)

Ahahahahah, cone de Furacão muito bom, isto só em Portugal.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2017 às 00:27)

guimeixen disse:


> À pouco estavam a falar na rtp do furacão Nate e a passaram um vídeo de um tornado ou waterspout no mar e a jornalista chamou-lhe cone do furacão.



Infelizmente é a já típica meteo ignorância...


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2017 às 10:41)

> Furacão
> *Ophelia já é furacão. E pode atingir a costa de Portugal*





> Contudo, a probabilidade de precipitação chegar no domingo, dia em que as temperaturas deverão cair dois graus, é muito alta. *Na segunda-feira, contudo, as máximas devem cair para os 24ºC e a chuva deve manter-se toda a semana.*





> É raro um furacão formar-se tão perto dos Açores e mais raro ainda o modelo de previsão apontar para a Europa, isto porque a Alta dos Açores, um eixo de alta pressão atmosférica, age como “um muro” e impede que os furacões e outras formações ciclónicas ganhem força em direção ao continente europeu.



Como se já não bastasse a "Alta dos Açores", eis a chuva prevista para "toda" a semana..


----------



## Zulo (12 Out 2017 às 13:30)

Mais valia chamar antílope... Agora alta é nova.


----------



## Rui Alex (12 Out 2017 às 14:57)

Na animação da chuva da semana parece que a chuva apanha um susto de morte mal entra no continente e foge.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 16:56)

Estou a ser inundado no feed do facebook, por notícias sensacionalistas a dizer que o furacão Ophelia vai afetar Portugal. Alguns até dizem: Alerta Nacional!
LOL


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2017 às 17:23)

*Furacão Ophelia dirige-se para Portugal*







A tempestade tropical subiu à categoria de furacão e pode atingir Portugal nos próximos dias.

A tempestade tropical Ophelia, agora categorizado como furacão, está agora a cerca de 1200 quilómetros dos Açores e as previsões apontam para que passe pelo arquipélago e pelo litoral de Portugal.

Os modelos de previsão do National Hurricane Center (NHC), que monitoriza as tempestades tropicais e furacões no Atlântico, apontam para que o furacão Ophelia possa atingir o arquipélago açoriano e até o litoral de Portugal continental na noite de sábado.

O furacão Ophelia tem ventos de 120 quilómetros por hora e forte precipitação.

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/584140/furacao-ophelia-dirige-se-para-portugal


----------



## Prof BioGeo (6 Mar 2018 às 22:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Relato impressionante, da enfermeira-fisioterapeuta do Moncarapachense.
> 
> 
> 
> Infografia do Correio da Manhã http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/graficos/detalhe/rasto-de-destruicao-no-sotavento-algarvio



Já tardava... o bicho era mini... ai se não fosse! Lá teríamos enfermeira pelo ar...
E o que dizer da infografia do CM??? Aquela do "Cumulo Nimbo" com 400 a 450 m de altura... Onde é que estes jornaleiros vão buscar a informação???


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Mar 2018 às 23:13)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Já tardava... o bicho era mini... ai se não fosse! Lá teríamos enfermeira pelo ar...
> E o que dizer da infografia do CM??? Aquela do "Cumulo Nimbo" com 400 a 450 m de altura... Onde é que estes jornaleiros vão buscar a informação???



Foi beber uma mini ao bar do estádio, como não deu com a porta, teve que partir o muro.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mar 2018 às 19:08)

À uns minutos na RTP1, temperaturas quase todas erradas.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2018 às 19:31)

guimeixen disse:


> À uns minutos na RTP1, temperaturas quase todas erradas.


Afinal, Rimos  ou Choramos ...


----------



## marcoguarda (10 Abr 2018 às 18:29)

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/esta-a-nevar-em-lisboa-9248651.html

Quê? xD


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Abr 2018 às 18:31)

marcoguarda disse:


> https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/esta-a-nevar-em-lisboa-9248651.html
> 
> Quê? xD


Típico.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Abr 2018 às 18:32)

Link de arquivo porque quase de certeza que isso vai ser editado: http://archive.is/pysP6

Enfim.


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2018 às 18:39)

Isto é ridículo, se ainda viesse de um jornal de mentiras e brincadeiras, agora o Diário de Notícias já tem idade para ter juízo.

E lá está o link com o F a azul.. entre outros...

Já se propaga como um vírus, neste momento ( 18:50 h)  leva mais de 1000 partilhas...







As baixas temperaturas na alta atmosfera provocaram esta terça-feira um fenómeno invulgar na capital. Cerca das 18:15, cai neve em Lisboa.

Foram pequenos flocos, a maioria derretendo antes de tocar no chão, mas perfeitamente visíveis das Torres de Lisboa, local onde se situa a redação do DN.

A temperatura do ar ao nível do solo, segundo o Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera, marcava a esta hora 11º, com períodos de aguaceiros.

O fenómeno da neve durou poucos minutos, mas dada a sua raridade merece ser assinalado.

A última vez que nevou em Lisboa em quantidades assinaláveis foi 30 de janeiro de 2006. A anterior acontecera em 1974.

https://www.dn.pt/portugal/interior/esta-a-nevar-em-lisboa-9248651.html


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2018 às 18:55)

Enfim sem palavras já para descrever este jornalismo de m****...


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2018 às 19:01)

Os jornalistas do DN deviam era enfiar um barrete na cabeça bem apertado, isto ultrapassa os limites do admissível.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Abr 2018 às 19:17)

Isto é uma vergonha. Ainda dizem que exagero quando digo que coisas destas deviam ser proibidas. É assim que começa a banalização da desinformação da sociedade, ou por contemporâneas palavras das "fake news". 
Vale tudo.


----------



## criz0r (7 Mai 2018 às 19:05)

> A chuva, o vento e a descida das temperaturas estão de regresso a Portugal continental devido à passagem de sucessivas superfícies frontais a norte da Península Ibérica, avisou hoje o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).





> Na origem da mudança do estado do tempo relativamente ao fim de semana passado (em que estiveram temperaturas próximas dos 30 graus) está um anticiclone localizado sobre o arquipélago dos Açores e que se estende em crista até ao Golfo da Biscaia e a passagem de sucessivas superfícies frontais a norte da Península Ibérica



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2018-05-07-Chuva-vento-e-descida-das-temperaturasnos-proximos-dias

Este ultimo parágrafo é no mínimo uma barbaridade. Compreende-se, que não tenham de ser "experts" na matéria mas pede-se o mínimo de bom senso naquilo que é difundido para o cidadão comum.


----------



## rmsg (18 Mai 2018 às 09:13)

*Más notícias: chuva regressa hoje*

https://ionline.sapo.pt/612556

É necessário mudar mentalidades, remar contra a maré ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2018 às 13:30)

Ok, a TVI acabou de fazer uma reportagem na Sertã a dizer que vai chegar aos 45ºC hoje? Mas eles comem o quê?


----------



## blade (1 Ago 2018 às 13:45)

Então espera pelos próximos dias  ainda vão dizer 60ºc em alguma farmácia


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2018 às 14:24)

Já tinha ouvido e visto muita coisa até hoje. Mas caramba, andamos a evoluir agora com direito a Trombas de Granizo.. enfim.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2018 às 18:42)

criz0r disse:


> Já tinha ouvido e visto muita coisa até hoje. Mas caramba, andamos a evoluir agora com direito a Trombas de Granizo.. enfim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não há nada de errado aqui. "Tromba de água e de granizo" é uma expressão que se usa quando chove e cai granizo com muita intensidade:


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2018 às 19:55)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não há nada de errado aqui. "Tromba de água e de granizo" é uma expressão que se usa quando chove e cai granizo com muita intensidade:



Quando o próprio Dicionário já segue as pisadas dos mídia. Está tudo dito. Next: Tromba de Calor


----------



## MSantos (26 Out 2018 às 00:02)

criz0r disse:


> Quando o próprio Dicionário já segue as pisadas dos mídia. Está tudo dito. Next: Tromba de Calor



Não é o dicionário que segue os mídia, embora tecnicamente ambígua e incorreta é uma expressão muito usada no quotidiano pelas pessoas. Há muito tempo que essa expressão significa uma forte chuvada para a maioria das pessoas.

A mim faz-me mais impressão o "*condições climatéricas*"...

Ou os "*mini-tornados*"...


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2018 às 09:14)

MSantos disse:


> Não é o dicionário que segue os mídia, embora tecnicamente ambígua e incorreta é uma expressão muito usada no quotidiano pelas pessoas. Há muito tempo que essa expressão significa uma forte chuvada para a maioria das pessoas.
> 
> A mim faz-me mais impressão o "*condições climatéricas*"...
> 
> Ou os "*mini-tornados*"...



Embora eu entenda tudo isso, o termo está técnicamente *errado*. Se forem lá para fora dizer isto, passam vergonhas. É que se ainda fizesse algum sentido muito bem, mas é que não tem rigorosamente nada a ver uma coisa com a outra. Senão qualquer dia eu invento uma palavra qualquer, pega moda e lá vai a Priberam colocar isso no Dicionário de forma "Informal".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2018 às 09:18)

criz0r disse:


> Embora eu entenda tudo isso, o termo está técnicamente *errado*. Se forem lá para fora dizer isto, passam vergonhas. É que se ainda fizesse algum sentido muito bem, mas é que não tem rigorosamente nada a ver uma coisa com a outra. Senão qualquer dia eu invento uma palavra qualquer, pega moda e lá vai a Priberam colocar isso no Dicionário de forma "Informal".



Não é tecnicamente correcto, mas é uma expressão "popular" usada há muito tempo... Os ingleses também dizem que chovem cães e gatos, e não me parece que seja tecnicamente correcto 

Já agora, tecnicamente escreve-se sem acento, pois os advérbios de modo não possuem acentuação


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2018 às 09:35)

Certo, já cá não está quem falou. É essa informação que teremos de passar ao público em geral por ser "popular". Mini-tornados, Tufões de Vento, Trombas de Água.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2018 às 09:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não há nada de errado aqui. "Tromba de água e de granizo" é uma expressão que se usa quando chove e cai granizo com muita intensidade:



Por acaso até há porque o mesmo termo está a representar 2 fenómenos muito distintos.

Informalmente também se poderia adicionar ao dicionário as 'condições climatéricas' para descrever as condições meteorológicas num dado momento. Não deixa de estar errado.

No Priberam, 'mini-tornado' representa um tornado de fraca intensidade. Sendo assim, proponho 'tornadão' ou 'mega-tornado' para representar tornados de elevada intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2018 às 09:58)

Orion disse:


> Por acaso até há porque o mesmo termo está a representar 2 fenómenos muito distintos.
> 
> Informalmente também se poderia adicionar ao dicionário as 'condições climatéricas' para descrever as condições meteorológicas num dado momento. Não deixa de estar errado.
> 
> No Priberam, 'mini-tornado' representa um tornado de fraca intensidade. Sendo assim, proponho 'tornadão' ou 'mega-tornado' para representar tornados de elevada intensidade


Exato! 
Os ingleses dizem que chovem cães e gatos, e há uma razão para dizerem isso @Duarte Sousa , (porque em chuvadas violentas os cães e os gatos eram arrastados pelas águas o que fazia com que parecesse que, literalmente, "chovessem cães e gatos") e nós dizemos que "chove a potes", que imagino que também tenha alguma explicação interessante como a inglesa. Não há nada de mal com estas expressões, são consequência da observações de factos.

O problema de se usar o termo "tromba-de-água" para designar uma chuvada violenta, deve-se ao facto deste representar um fenómeno meteorológico completamente diferente. Confesso que gostava de saber de onde virá este uso do termo para chuva forte, é que não tem nada a ver... (e alguém devia avisar os senhores do priberam que deviam tirar aquilo do dicionário ou então adicionarem mais qualquer coisa, como por exemplo que é uma apropriação errada do termo).

Tinha piada ver os ingleses dizerem, por exemplo, _a waterspout fell on Manchester last night_...


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2018 às 10:04)

João Pedro disse:


> O problema de se usar o termo "tromba-de-água" para designar uma chuvada violenta, deve-se ao facto deste representar um fenómeno meteorológico completamente diferente. Confesso que gostava de saber de onde virá este uso do termo para chuva forte, é que não tem nada a ver...



Coloquialmente faz mais sentido dizer que um determinado local levou uma mangueirada.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Out 2018 às 10:13)

Orion disse:


> Coloquialmente faz mais sentido dizer que um determinado local levou uma mangueirada.


Sendo nós um povo com fraca literacia meteorológica, acho estranhíssimo que um termo técnico seja utilizado de uma forma popular ou informal. Mas, se analisarmos bem o termo, "tromba-de-água" até é um termo bem popularucho... Se calhar foi o inverso, foram os técnicos que à falta de mais imaginação adoptaram um termo popular para designar tecnicamente um fenómeno meteorológico...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 10:55)

No meio desta conversa toda fiquei confunso?!  O que será isto na imagem?!!  Um furacão  
Não querendo corrigir ninguém, de todo, a minha simples opinião é que acho que pessoas com a responsabilidade que um jornalista deverá ter como informador das pessoas , deveriam em preocupar.se mais em fazer passar a informação o mais correcta possível , e não usar ditos populares! É para isso que eles chegam três horas antes à redação, para fazer a preparação da emissão de um telejornal, etc! Eu estou a vontade para falar disto , porque tenho dois jornalistas na família, e eu próprio já os corrigi , mesmo não sendo nenhum expert em meteorologia, e muito apreciador dos chamados "ditos populares".  Para informar mal, já chega certas páginas de redes sociais , que andam por cá de uma forma  totalmente deplorável.


----------



## FSantos (26 Out 2018 às 10:57)

Caramba, até o corretor de erros fez greve: "
*Continente*
Previsão para 6ª feira, 26.outubro.2018

SEM INFORMAÇÃO DIVIDO A GREVE

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

_Atualizado a 26 de outubro de 2018 às 0:29 UTC"

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


_


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2018 às 11:18)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> No meio desta conversa toda fiquei confunso?!  O que será isto na imagem?!!  Um furacão
> Não querendo corrigir ninguém, de todo, a minha simples opinião é que acho que pessoas com a responsabilidade que um jornalista deverá ter como informador das pessoas , deveriam em preocupar.se mais em fazer passar a informação o mais correcta possível , e não usar ditos populares! É para isso que eles chegam três horas antes à redação, para fazer a preparação da emissão de um telejornal, etc! Eu estou a vontade para falar disto , porque tenho dois jornalistas na família, e eu próprio já os corrigi , mesmo não sendo nenhum expert em meteorologia, e muito apreciador dos chamados "ditos populares".  Para informar mal, já chega certas páginas de redes sociais , que andam por cá de uma forma  totalmente deplorável.



Isso é que é maluqueira. A dirigirem-se para um *Mega-Tornado Aquático* com uma traineira eheh.


----------



## guimeixen (26 Out 2018 às 12:02)

Para chuva forte temos tromba de água, para tromba de água temos cone do furacão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 12:18)

criz0r disse:


> Isso é que é maluqueira. A dirigirem-se para um *Mega-Tornado Aquático* com uma traineira eheh.



É Verdade, aconteceu em Maiorca , a 11 de Setembro de 2005


----------



## remember (26 Out 2018 às 12:22)

FSantos disse:


> Caramba, até o corretor de erros fez greve: "
> *Continente*
> Previsão para 6ª feira, 26.outubro.2018
> 
> ...


Essa é a melhor de todas, não havia lá mais ninguém de serviço que pudesse introduzir a informação para a população?

Nem tinha visto o "divido", já corrigiram

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Out 2018 às 12:29)

Por curiosidade, o fenômeno que o @criz0r falou anteriormente denomina-se apenas de tromba?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Out 2018 às 16:00)

remember disse:


> Por curiosidade, o fenômeno que o @criz0r falou anteriormente denomina-se apenas de tromba?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk




*Tromba de água  *
*https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tromba_de_água*


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2018 às 10:29)

https://www.plataformamedia.com/pt-...ga-aos-81-c-de-sensacao-termica-10344276.html


----------



## Harry Potter (4 Jan 2019 às 21:03)

Possivelmente o melhor tesourinho que alguma vez aqui apareceu...

Porto Canal, hoje, às 20:35 aproximadamente, fez previsão de chuva forte, trovoada,  granizo, inundações, quedas de árvores galgamentos costeiros, e sei lá mais o quê, fim do mundo em cuecas basicamente, supostamente devido a um fenómeno de inversão térmica associado a instabilidade

O melhor é mesmo ouvirem


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Jan 2019 às 11:37)

Jornal de Notícias - 29/01/2019





Quando um tornado se transforma num furacão...






Gabriel vem da França para Portugal...


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2019 às 10:08)

Vale de tudo para alarmar a população.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 10:42)

The Weatherman disse:


> Quando um tornado se transforma num furacão...



E ninguém pede a demissão do ministro que esperava um Fevereiro chuvoso?


----------



## Stormlover (28 Fev 2019 às 22:56)

https://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/6484...FALKCA80oJUNFV0ekuLzFO6yFHjv0vEuBOMMI7vmtbINc

Malta segundo o I quando o anticiclone se estende até a península ibérica vem mau tempo AHAHAHAAHHA 
Eu tou a rir muito para não chorar …
Não resisti a ir lá com a minha página de Facebook ( profissional, minha pagina de meteorologia) e não me consegui conter … partilhei no meu mural pessoal e tudo mais e venho partilhar aqui porque estou deveras indignado com cada bacurada dos media sobre meteorologia ……...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:01)

Às vezes, a falta de atenção dá nisto:


*Dia 18 (5ª feira)* - Céu nublado. Vento moderado de oeste. *Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros.*

https://temponoalgarve.blogs.sapo.pt/3201-previsao-meteorologica-para-a-906167

 

Vá, riem-se lá disto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Às vezes, a falta de atenção dá nisto:
> 
> 
> *Dia 18 (5ª feira)* - Céu nublado. Vento moderado de oeste. *Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros.*
> ...



Até eu demorei a dar com o erro, foi preciso ler com muita atenção, porque eu automaticamente, já estava a ler: "*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de **trovoadas."**, *isto seria o que estava correcto, presumo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Até eu demorei a dar com o erro, foi preciso ler com muita atenção, porque eu automaticamente, já estava a ler: "*Aguaceiros e condições favoráveis à ocorrência de **trovoadas."**, *isto seria o que estava correcto, presumo.



É tão automático que nem reparei quando fiz. Sim, era para colocar isso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Abr 2019 às 20:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É tão automático que nem reparei quando fiz. Sim, era para colocar isso.



Pois é daqueles erros, tão simples, mas que basta uma simples distração, para ficar logo fora de contexto.


----------



## rbsmr (8 Set 2019 às 15:16)

O embuste 

https://www.naturalnews.com/2019-08...e-change-not-caused-by-suvs-fossil-fuels.html

Enviado do meu SM-A750FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jun 2020 às 13:08)

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2020-...4UsEI8ZG0j2WQu2iSYoFeK0KrhAF6aALrHav3wF9gbg2Y
Quem é que já tinha saudades da confusão entre "abaixo da média de 30 anos 1971-00" e "o mais frio dos últimos 30 anos"?


----------



## Thomar (12 Jul 2020 às 08:08)

Bom dia! Para animar a malta, agora em directo na CMTV: "*muitos trovões* ontem provocaram vários incêndios"... **


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jul 2020 às 11:59)

O ruído é tão alto que queima tudo em volta.


----------



## Gates (23 Jul 2020 às 01:46)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jul 2020 às 02:55)

Gates disse:


>



A luz foi visível às dez e meia da noite, já o som apenas à meia-noite, que me lembra. O jornalismo acerca da meteorologia está cada vez pior...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Ago 2020 às 20:04)

Segundo o Correio da Manhã, hoje fez frio e chuva em Portugal!

A única semelhança nesta previsão deve ser a temperatura da água do mar no litoral norte


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2020 às 20:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segundo o Correio da Manhã, hoje fez frio e chuva em Portugal!
> 
> A única semelhança nesta previsão deve ser a temperatura da água do mar no litoral norte



Haja alguém com coragem, para fazer uma bela previsão, ainda dizem que as previsões não são feitas ao nosso gosto. Um grande bem haja ao jornalista que teve a coragem de dar uma previsão de chuva, alguém com saudades da chuva e do tempo fresco. 

Assim, também já li o meu signo para hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2020 às 20:41)

Todos falhamos ...o jornalista deva andar farto de  como eu,deve andar desejoso que chegue o inverno como eu desejo  .


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 20:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Todos falhamos ...o jornalista deva andar farto de  como eu,deve andar desejoso que chegue o inverno como eu desejo  .


Era bom era, que tivesse esse tempo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2020 às 20:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segundo o Correio da Manhã, hoje fez frio e chuva em Portugal!
> 
> A única semelhança nesta previsão deve ser a temperatura da água do mar no litoral norte



Eu passo a vida a dizer que confio tanto no CM que se lá estiver escrito que está a chover vou à varanda confirmar. Agora posso dizê-lo literalmente. É a mesma pessoa que faz a previsão meteorológica e o horóscopo, não é?


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 21:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu passo a vida a dizer que confio tanto no CM que se lá estiver escrito que está a chover vou à varanda confirmar. Agora posso dizê-lo literalmente. É a mesma pessoa que faz a previsão meteorológica e o horóscopo, não é?


Se foi a Maya, andamos a ser enganados pelas cartas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2020 às 21:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu passo a vida a dizer que confio tanto no CM que se lá estiver escrito que está a chover vou à varanda confirmar. Agora posso dizê-lo literalmente. É a mesma pessoa que faz a previsão meteorológica e o horóscopo, não é?



Por acaso, a Maya até tem alguma razão em relação ao meu signo, o processo é tão lento que às vezes até penso que fiz alguma coisa mal e perdi um cliente, mas não tudo é lento e com a pandemia passou a andar à velocidade da lesma.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Ago 2020 às 21:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por acaso, a Maya até tem alguma razão em relação ao meu signo, o processo é tão lento que às vezes até penso que fiz alguma coisa mal e perdi um cliente, mas não tudo é lento e com a pandemia passou a andar à velocidade da lesma.



O truque é dizer coisas tão genéricas que as pessoas, independentemente do signo, acabem por identificar-se. Se eu ler as características comummente associadas ao meu signo, identifico-me praticamente com tudo (excepto o supostamente ser boa em artes manuais). Mas se pessoas de outros signos lerem, quase aposto que sentem o mesmo. É assim que ganham a vida.


----------



## Albifriorento (2 Ago 2020 às 22:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Segundo o Correio da Manhã, hoje fez frio e chuva em Portugal!
> 
> A única semelhança nesta previsão deve ser a temperatura da água do mar no litoral norte


Hoje foi a Maya que fez as previsões meteorológicas...

Comprei o jornal de manhã e também reparei


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2020 às 22:10)

Eu lembro-me de há uns tempos na TVI a preverem neve para o Porto.


----------



## okcomputer (3 Ago 2020 às 13:30)

Isso do Correio da Manhã foi claramente uma gralha ou erro, anda aí um rumor a que não não devem dar qualquer credibilidade, que que vão oferecer um automóvel a quem até amanhã adivinhar para que dia do ano teria sido essa previsão publicada ontem por engano 

Sobre os tesourinhos deprimentes, na imagem da esquerda está esse engano do Correio da Manhã na edição de ontem, na imagem da direita, o editorial do jornal Público de hoje, considerado o jornal diário de referência em Portugal.

Qual será o maior tesourinho deprimente ? 
Um erro na publicação duma previsão dum jornal popular que não se considera nem pretende ser de referência;
ou um editorialista que se acha muito culto e inteligente mas que não sabe que no hemisfério sul aonde fica a Australia agora lá estão no  .n..r.o ?


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2020 às 14:03)

Diria que a previsão do CM era de 8 de fevereiro e trocaram os números.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Ago 2020 às 14:13)

Albifriorento disse:


> Hoje foi a Maya que fez as previsões meteorológicas...
> 
> Comprei o jornal de manhã e também reparei



Eu só reparei nisto porque um senhor na praia estava a ler o jornal e ficou estupefacto com a previsão para Lisboa e ele estava a teimar que aquilo era mesmo verdade, quando eu lhe disse para então ver a previsão para Faro e pensar novamente se aquilo estava correcto ou não é que reparou que as previsões estavam erradas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2020 às 14:56)

SpiderVV disse:


> Diria que a previsão do CM era de 8 de fevereiro e trocaram os números.


Estive a ver os registos mensais e o último dia 8 em que choveu por todo o país foi em novembro de 2018. Vai-se a ver e foram buscar uma previsão já com dois anos ou mais...


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2020 às 16:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Diria que a previsão do CM era de 8 de fevereiro e trocaram os números.



*Não esquecer também* que as previsões apresentadas pelos órgãos de comunicação, neste caso CM/CMTV e TVI/TVI24, não são as do IPMA, são fornecidas pelo weather.com e outros.
Se virem as previsões diariamente na TV na RTP e SIC a fonte é o IPMA e mesmo assim às vezes existem falhas, agora imaginemos os outros (modelos que não têm resolução suficiente e conhecimento de características orográficas, entre muitos outros factores que são necessários para fazer previsões válidas para um determinado local e temporal), que não conhecem a realidade portuguesa.
Para terminar já vi previsões por exemplo para Lisboa do IPMA  a prever céu limpo e +30ºC e na CMTV e na TVI24 a darem para Lisboa +26ºC com chuva e até trovoada ou até +33ºC e não é só em Lisboa para o Porto também costuma haver bastantes discrepâncias e no resto do país também.


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2020 às 17:03)

okcomputer disse:


> Isso do Correio da Manhã foi claramente uma gralha ou erro, anda aí um rumor a que não não devem dar qualquer credibilidade, que que vão oferecer um automóvel a quem até amanhã adivinhar para que dia do ano teria sido essa previsão publicada ontem por engano
> 
> Sobre os tesourinhos deprimentes, na imagem da esquerda está esse engano do Correio da Manhã na edição de ontem, na imagem da direita, o editorial do jornal Público de hoje, considerado o jornal diário de referência em Portugal.
> 
> ...



Isso no público só demonstra a ignorância a nível meteorológico e geográfico desse senhor e ainda por cima como responsável do editorial (de um suposto jornal de referência) o que quer dizer que não é um aprendiz, Lamentável  .
Então o Sr. Amílcar Correia, não sabe a diferença entre O Hemisfério Norte e o Hemisfério Sul, que quando no H. Norte é verão que no H. Sul é inverno e vice-versa?  Sinceramente...

No meu tempo, quando só se estudava por livros e não havia net isso era ensinado, na primária, ou o mais tardar no ciclo (actual 5º e 6º ano), pouco tempo depois já só se ensinava qualquer coisa na disciplina de geografia para aí no 7º e 8º ano, hoje em dia nem imagino, se calhar já não se ensina.

E para terminar, o ensino em Portugal tem sofrido retrocessos e mais retrocessos o que faz que a nossa população fique menos informada e depois os governos também ajudam à festa, e as redes sociais afundam ainda mais, hoje estão-se a criar gerações cada vez mais burras, e ainda por cima quando existe cada vez mais informação disponível na TV ou Net, belo contra-senso o que vivemos hoje e só tem tendência a piorar...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2020 às 17:20)

Thomar disse:


> Isso no público só demonstra a ignorância a nível meteorológico e geográfico desse senhor e ainda por cima como responsável do editorial (de um suposto jornal de referência) o que quer dizer que não é um aprendiz, Lamentável  .
> Então o Sr. Amílcar Correia, não sabe a diferença entre O Hemisfério Norte e o Hemisfério Sul, que quando no H. Norte é verão que no H. Sul é inverno e vice-versa?  Sinceramente...
> 
> No meu tempo, quando só se estudava por livros e não havia net isso era ensinado, na primária, ou o mais tardar no ciclo (actual 5º e 6º ano), pouco tempo depois já só se ensinava qualquer coisa na disciplina de geografia para aí no 7º e 8º ano, hoje em dia nem imagino, se calhar já não se ensina.
> ...


Dar dão ainda hoje, mas mesmo que não dessem na escola a informação está disponível - só não sabe quem não quer saber.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2020 às 23:22)

Tanto erro nesta notícia... minha nossa...

https://observador.pt/2020/09/17/te...-e-ha-30-de-hipoteses-de-se-tornar-um-ciclone

*Tempestade Odette traz muita chuva esta sexta-feira. E há 30% de hipóteses de se tornar um ciclone*
"_..._
_Trata-se de uma tempestade pouco frequente que se aproveita do ar tropical e subtropical húmido que estávamos a viver. Ainda que não seja um fenónemo desconhecido nesta latitudes, as chuvas habituais destas alturas do ano devem-se normalmente a outro tipo de formações meteorológicas, centros de altas pressões."_


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2020 às 23:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Tanto erro nesta notícia... minha nossa...
> 
> https://observador.pt/2020/09/17/te...-e-ha-30-de-hipoteses-de-se-tornar-um-ciclone
> 
> ...


Ai mãezinha.


----------



## Mammatus (17 Set 2020 às 23:49)

Sou fã do Observador, mas isto não dá para desculpar, muito mau mesmo hahaha


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Set 2020 às 11:42)

O mesmo Observador que já teve artigos excelentes sobre o trabalho do IPMA... E vendo o perfil da jornalista em causa diria que não há desculpa para tamanha falta de pesquisa/ignorância.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Set 2020 às 11:58)

Não me contive e enviei um email a alertar para os erros. Sugeri que façam uma correção com a maior brevidade.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2020 às 13:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Tanto erro nesta notícia... minha nossa...
> 
> https://observador.pt/2020/09/17/te...-e-ha-30-de-hipoteses-de-se-tornar-um-ciclone
> 
> ...





Tiagolco disse:


> Ai mãezinha.





Mammatus disse:


> Sou fã do Observador, mas isto não dá para desculpar, muito mau mesmo hahaha





SpiderVV disse:


> O mesmo Observador que já teve artigos excelentes sobre o trabalho do IPMA... E vendo o perfil da jornalista em causa diria que não há desculpa para tamanha falta de pesquisa/ignorância.



No artigo continuam as pérolas: "As alterações climáticas estão a provocar alguns fenómenos extremos: além dos cinco ciclones ativos ao mesmo tempo no Atlântica esta semana, algo que aconteceu pela primeira vez na história (a última tinha sido em 1971), a Grécia prepara-se para receber nas próximas horas uma *forte tempestade tropical.* " ... "São conhecidos como *furacões mediterrâneo*s, ou medicanes..."
Só mesmo um adjectivo para este tipo de jornalismo: *anedótico*!!!

EDIT: temos que felicitar a senhora: descobriu a *Atlântica  *


----------



## StormRic (18 Set 2020 às 16:32)

ah... então isto não é um tornado, ufa, estou mais descansado.... 






E já agora, se calhar é um furacão, uma vez que não pode ser confundido com um tornado... 

https://www.bombeiros.pt/noticias/tornado-ou-furacao-em-palmela-com-video.html/


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Set 2020 às 17:47)

Tanta asneira que se diz e se escreve... só posso concluir que a cultura meteorológica (em particular) e científica (em geral) neste País anda pelas horas da morte. Sem dúvida que as teorias pedagógicas românticas que invadiram as nossas Escolas têm culpa... caminhamos rapidamente para o abismo... uma nova idade das trevas onde se nega o conhecimento científico. Quem nunca leu "Um Mundo infestado de demónios", de Sagan, está na altura de o fazer...


----------



## Thomar (18 Set 2020 às 19:13)

Realmente , nem com vídeos que mostram um cone a tocar no chão, ou seja, sem evidências afirmam uma coisa tornado, furacão, tufão, etc... , com evidências, leia-se registos vídeos, dizem que é normal foi apenas uma briza , se o CDOS de Setúbal diz estes disparates imaginem o quanto a população portuguesa está/fica bem informada...  santa paciência


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Set 2020 às 19:32)

A sociedade é o reflexo do sistema educativo e da nossa cultura.

A nossa cultura, apesar de mais progressista (e ainda bem), está cada vez menos humanista, menos naturalista.

O sistema educativo é obsoleto. Deve ser reformado de modo a desacelerar o nosso ritmo de vida, a aproximar as crianças da natureza, a saber analisar e a apreciar o meio, e a afastá-las da morte emocional.

O excesso de velocidade de informação da nova era digital destrói o prazer por tudo, até pelo conhecimento. E transforma coisas boas das últimas décadas (certos direitos e liberdades) em bodes expiatórios.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2020 às 08:50)

Bom dia Meteoloucos

Por acaso alguém de vocês vê o Bom Dia Portugal na RTP 1? Há vários momentos em que o pivot apresenta um resumo esquemático com o tempo para o dia, com a previsão cidade a cidade, estado do tempo, temperaturas máximas e mínima. 
Sucede que, e não é a primeira vez, a previsão é totalmente desfasada da realidade, induzindo os "leigos" a acreditar em previsões totalmente estapafúrdias. Hoje, por exemplo, às 7.50 h +/-, deram a previsão da anterior segunda-feira. Dizem como é que sabes: memória fotográfica. 
Assim que esteja disponível a gravação no Play da RTP, irei colocar aqui o vídeo.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2020 às 10:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia Meteoloucos
> 
> Por acaso alguém de vocês vê o Bom Dia Portugal na RTP 1? Há vários momentos em que o pivot apresenta um resumo esquemático com o tempo para o dia, com a previsão cidade a cidade, estado do tempo, temperaturas máximas e mínima.
> Sucede que, e não é a primeira vez, a previsão é totalmente desfasada da realidade, induzindo os "leigos" a acreditar em previsões totalmente estapafúrdias. Hoje, por exemplo, às 7.50 h +/-, deram a previsão da anterior segunda-feira. Dizem como é que sabes: memória fotográfica.
> Assim que esteja disponível a gravação no Play da RTP, irei colocar aqui o vídeo.


Isso já aconteceu n de vezes, e não é um exclusivo do canal 1, se fores para a TVI são capazes de prever um dia de chuva, com um belo dia de sol lá fora, ainda me lembro do inverno passado, com as previsões " cegripe" com neve para o Porto vários dias.
Eu felizmente, não preciso das previsões meteorológicas da comunicação social, mas quem depende delas está tramado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Set 2020 às 10:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isso já aconteceu n de vezes, e não é um exclusivo do canal 1, se fores para a TVI são capazes de prever um dia de chuva, com um belo dia de sol lá fora, ainda me lembro do inverno passado, com as previsões " cegripe" com neve para o Porto vários dias.
> Eu felizmente, não preciso das previsões meteorológicas da comunicação social, mas quem depende delas está tramado.




Eu também, mas ficava bem, principalmente à RTP e depois de ter retirado a previsão do IPMA do horário nobre, ter coerência e qualidade na informação dada aos telespectadores. É o mínimo que se pode exigir.
Quanto à TVI e à SIC, quando se baseiam em site estrangeiros como o Weather Channel, em vez das previsões do IPMA, dá para perceber a qualidade da informação que dão. E se, pelo meio, há patrocínios "CeGripe", é que é o fim da picada...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2020 às 11:43)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom dia Meteoloucos
> 
> Por acaso alguém de vocês vê o Bom Dia Portugal na RTP 1? Há vários momentos em que o pivot apresenta um resumo esquemático com o tempo para o dia, com a previsão cidade a cidade, estado do tempo, temperaturas máximas e mínima.
> Sucede que, e não é a primeira vez, a previsão é totalmente desfasada da realidade, induzindo os "leigos" a acreditar em previsões totalmente estapafúrdias. Hoje, por exemplo, às 7.50 h +/-, deram a previsão da anterior segunda-feira. Dizem como é que sabes: memória fotográfica.
> Assim que esteja disponível a gravação no Play da RTP, irei colocar aqui o vídeo.


Cá está o video, aos 11:30.
https://www.rtp.pt/play/p6556/e494275/bom-dia-portugal/863265


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Set 2020 às 15:10)

Erros crassos desses deveriam ser punidos com multas aos ditos canais televisivos. O IPMA até deveria ter o direito de os processar.

A população depois trata os meteorologistas como os mentirosos.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2020 às 15:51)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Erros crassos desses deveriam ser punidos com multas aos ditos canais televisivos. O IPMA até deveria ter o direito de os processar.
> 
> A população depois trata os meteorologistas como os mentirosos.


É que neste caso, o IPMA é completamente alheio.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Set 2020 às 18:55)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Erros crassos desses deveriam ser punidos com multas aos ditos canais televisivos. O IPMA até deveria ter o direito de os processar.
> 
> A população depois trata os meteorologistas como os mentirosos.


Sem dúvida! Já tenho reparado que os jornalistas fazem estes erros quando o IPMA é completamente alheio e depois as pessoas ficam chateadas com o IPMA e começam a tratar os meteorologistas como mentirosos, quando os que fazem as notícias não são, de todo, especialistas na área. Por vezes parece que fazem de propósito!


----------



## Crazyrain (21 Set 2020 às 20:35)

Já vi noutro canal o mesmo. E com o jornalista a dizer ao mesmo tempo que ia estar muito quente . E eu fiquei na altura a questionar - me se os jornalistas vivem noutro planeta , eles próprios não se interrogam , não se informam , engolem tudo o que lhes metem à frente.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Set 2020 às 20:51)

Crazyrain disse:


> Já vi noutro canal o mesmo. E com o jornalista a dizer ao mesmo tempo que ia estar muito quente . E eu fiquei na altura a questionar - me se os jornalistas vivem noutro planeta , eles próprios não se interrogam , não se informam , engolem tudo o que lhes metem à frente.


No que concerne à meteorologia, a comunicação social portuguesa no geral é lixo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2020 às 21:01)

A culpa não é do jornalista/apresentador, mas sim de alguém que está na régie e coloca a previsão no ar, tão simples quanto isso, mas o culpado é o jornalista que está sentado a ler o teleponto, tá bom. 

Já agora, podem sempre mandar a vossa reclamação através deste link: https://media.rtp.pt/provedor-do-telespetador/fale-com-o-provedor/


----------



## gtrp (14 Out 2020 às 21:21)

Cada vez mais me convenço de que a comunicação social portuguesa deve perceber tanto de meteorologia como, por exemplo, eu de lagares de azeite. 
Ainda há pouco, durante a transmissão da primeira parte do Portugal x Suécia, a dada altura os comentadores proferem a seguinte afirmação, e passo a citar:
*"A noite está a ficar tão fria que não sei se é uma noite de outono ou se parece mais uma noite de inverno"

*
Uma mínima de 12°C para Lisboa é uma mínima de inverno??? Se é uma mínima de inverno... então não sei o que é realmente o inverno. Sinceramente... só rir com estes "experts" em meteorologia.


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Out 2020 às 22:36)

gtrp disse:


> Cada vez mais me convenço de que a comunicação social portuguesa deve perceber tanto de meteorologia como, por exemplo, eu de lagares de azeite.
> Ainda há pouco, durante a transmissão da primeira parte do Portugal x Suécia, a dada altura os comentadores proferem a seguinte afirmação, e passo a citar:
> *"A noite está a ficar tão fria que não sei se é uma noite de outono ou se parece mais uma noite de inverno"
> 
> ...



Está tanto frio , que eu hoje andei de manga curta durante todo o dia .


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Out 2020 às 23:02)

Crazyrain disse:


> Está tanto frio , que eu hoje andei de manga curta durante todo o dia .


Não tem estado frio algum, aliás, em Portugal, poucos são os locais onde realmente faz frio, se tivéssemos o frio, que por exemplo o Norte da Europa tem, seria o fim do mundo para alguns.


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2020 às 23:07)

gtrp disse:


> Cada vez mais me convenço de que a comunicação social portuguesa deve perceber tanto de meteorologia como, por exemplo, eu de lagares de azeite.
> Ainda há pouco, durante a transmissão da primeira parte do Portugal x Suécia, a dada altura os comentadores proferem a seguinte afirmação, e passo a citar:
> *"A noite está a ficar tão fria que não sei se é uma noite de outono ou se parece mais uma noite de inverno"
> 
> ...


Sem querer ser muito desmancha prazeres, mas nem é dos piores tesourinhos. 
Na verdade há mtas noites de inverno em Lisboa com essa temperatura e até mais quentes. Hehe

Ainda a propósito deste período, vi sim algures hoje uma notícia que era um autêntico tesourinho, anunciado como se os próximos dias fossem glaciais. Confesso que não me lembro a fonte!

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Crazyrain (14 Out 2020 às 23:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tem estado frio algum, aliás, em Portugal, poucos são os locais onde realmente faz frio, se tivéssemos o frio, que por exemplo o Norte da Europa tem, seria o fim do mundo para alguns.



Sim , frio a sério cá em Portugal só talvez no planalto mirandês em alguns dias do inverno , em especial com nevoeiros gelados.  Já lá estive no inverno com dias assim e se não estivermos muito bem agasalhados , começamos logo a tremer de frio .


----------



## gtrp (15 Out 2020 às 10:38)

Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que ainda não houve um único dia neste outono em que eu não andasse de t-shirt. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que ainda anteontem vi uma cobra no meu quintal de erva para o gado. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que as moscas não desapareceram, nalguns sítios ainda continuam aos montes, especialmente nos montes de esterco do gado. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que a Nutella ainda está mole como se tivéssemos no verão. Está de facto tanto frio, mas tanto frio que eu ainda durmo com apenas um lençol e um cobertor, e numa casa que nem sequer isolamento tem, ou seja, gelada no inverno (a casa está de facto tão fria que até dar para me pôr nu por largos momentos). É um facto que as noites e as manhãs já pedem uma sweat ou um casaco mais fino daqueles típicos do outono e da primavera (os chamados blazers) mas durante o dia anda-se perfeitamente de t-shirt. Mas o que é certo, é que certas pessoas, com uma cultura meteorológica do tamanho de uma ervilha, tal e qual como os comentadores do Portugal x Suécia de ontem, já andam com tanto medo e tanta paranoia do frio que até ficam estupefactas com o facto de eu andar sempre de t-shirt. Essas pessoas, inclusivamente, já chegaram mesmo a dizer certas barbaridades de que estávamos em janeiro/inverno e não em outubro/outono. 
Encasacam-se e agasalham-se duma maneira que faz parecer que estamos em pleno inverno. Isso sim, faz-me meter impressão. As mesmas pessoas que, se for preciso, nos meses bem mais frios de dezembro e janeiro, meses de plena geada, andam com um casaquinho fino e uma camisola ou uma t-shirt como se fosse outono e no início da primavera descascam-se todas como se fosse pleno verão. 
Se isto fosse o inverno ou o mês de janeiro, então seria de facto muito, mas muito mau sinal!!! Habituaram-se tão mal, mas tão mal ao último inverno que para essas pessoas este tempo mais outonal seja tempo de pleno inverno e de pleno mês de janeiro. 
É de facto inacreditável.


----------



## David sf (30 Out 2020 às 14:59)

A CMTV acabou de inventar os mini-tsunamis....


----------



## Crazyrain (30 Out 2020 às 15:09)

David sf disse:


> A CMTV acabou de inventar os mini-tsunamis....



Esses são especialistas em tesourinhos deprimentes . Ainda vamos ouvir um dia mini- trovoada ou  mini - chuva .


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2020 às 15:45)

Provavelmente a CMTV apenas retransmitiu a informação a que teve acesso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2021 às 10:25)

Reportagem no dia 10/02, na RTP1, sobre a subida de caudal do rio Tejo, e parece que a as barragens agora tem portagens, em vez de comportas, estamos sempre a aprender algo de novo, ou não.


----------



## DaniFR (11 Fev 2021 às 13:50)

Até já trocam o Mondego com o Guadiana


----------



## N_Fig (11 Fev 2021 às 14:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Reportagem no dia 10/02, na RTP1, sobre a subida de caudal do rio Tejo, e parece que a as barragens agora tem portagens, em vez de comportas, estamos sempre a aprender algo de novo, ou não.


Não faz mal, a água das barragens só lá está para evaporar, de qualquer modo


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2021 às 18:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Reportagem no dia 10/02, na RTP1, sobre a subida de caudal do rio Tejo, e parece que a as barragens agora tem portagens, em vez de comportas, estamos sempre a aprender algo de novo, ou não.



Tens que ir ao cerne (fundo) da questão: Quando a portagem está aberta, a água tem via verde até ao mar, quando a portagem está fechada, essa água é taxada aos consumidores todos os meses e se a portagem está nas lonas ainda pagas mais por ela, afinal aquilo é mesmo uma portagem.


----------



## StormRic (20 Fev 2021 às 19:34)

https://www.cascais.pt/noticia/mau-tempo-chuva-intensa-inunda-baixa-de-cascais

"Cascais registou uma pluviosidade muito elevada entre as 11h30 e as 13h00, cerca de 3 milímetros por metro quadrado por hora, mais do que em 1983, quando foram as últimas grandes cheias de Cascais, embora durante um período menor."

Primeiro: "milímetros por metro quadrado" !! Das duas uma, ou é* litros por metro quadrado* ou é *milímetros de altura de água em qualquer área abrangida*.

Segundo: 3 mm/hora é um valor muito escasso, nunca produziria inundação alguma em parte alguma. Talvez quisessem dizer *30 mm*, que foi o que terá caído, em números redondos, em algum ponto daquela zona do concelho de Cascais, oficialmente representado pela EMA do Cabo Raso onde efectivamente entre as 12h e as 13h de 20 de Fevereiro de 2021 foi registado o acumulado de 25,7 mm.


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2021 às 22:14)

Numa altura em que é precisa informação clara e responsável, *a SIC não sabe ler um aviso do IPMA* e diz que o aviso vermelho está em vigor até às 21h00 de Domingo.

"
27.03.2021 às 21h19




SIC Notícias 

* Madeira sob aviso vermelho até 21:00 de domingo. *
*Falhou a eletricidade em toda a ilha da Madeira por causa do mau tempo. uma forte chuvada está a afetar o arquipélago desde o início da manhã.*

Não há luz na ilha há pelo menos uma hora e já há registo de várias inundações. A chuva também já entrou em garagens e estabelecimentos comerciais.

De acordo com o Jornal da Madeira, alguns locais estão completamente alagados e isolados. A polícia está a impedir a circulação rodoviária nas estradas mais condicionadas.

O mau tempo já fez sete desalojados - seis estão na Pousada da Juventude do Funchal e um deles em casa de familiares.* A luz já está a ser reposta em algumas zonas da ilha. O hospital e os bombeiros estão a funcionar a geradores.*


*Madeira sob aviso vermelho até 21:00 de domingo*
O Instituto do Mar e de Atmosfera elevou para vermelho o aviso para a costa sul e as regiões montanhosas da Madeira devido à chuva, granizo e trovoada. O aviso vermelho estará em vigor até às 21:00 de domingo.

Os níveis de precipitação já atingiram em algumas zonas o de aviso laranja. No Funchal, as trovoadas são constantes. A tendência é para o agravamento dos estado do tempo, sendo que o pico da chuva deverá ocorrer durante a madrugada.
"


Isto é mais do que deprimente, é irresponsável. 

Os avisos em causa foram estes:


----------



## N_Fig (27 Mar 2021 às 22:39)

E eu gosto muito de futebol (e fiquei mais que aziado com o golo do Ronaldo hoje), mas a SIC notícias não se calar com o jogo quando há mais de 200000 portugueses sem luz também é um tesourinho bem deprimente...


----------



## david 6 (8 Mai 2021 às 00:32)

tvi no jornal na noite a dar aguaceiros para quase todo o país para amanhã sábado e há 0% de precipitação, quanto máximo há 1% lá no cantinho em cima em Caminha


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Mai 2021 às 01:10)

david 6 disse:


> tvi no jornal na noite a dar aguaceiros para quase todo o país para amanhã sábado e há 0% de precipitação, quanto máximo há 1% lá no cantinho em cima em Caminha


...e 5 por cento na Praia de Moledo, no extremo noroeste do país!  

Agora a sério, será que os jornalistas não conseguem analisar previsões básicas? Já nem falo de analisar modelos, porque isso já é outra história...


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Mai 2021 às 11:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> ...e 5 por cento na Praia de Moledo, no extremo noroeste do país!
> 
> Agora a sério, será que os jornalistas não conseguem analisar previsões básicas? Já nem falo de analisar modelos, porque isso já é outra história...


No caso da TVI por exemplo, eles retiram previsões de sites " manhosos", nem se dão ao trabalho de ver se aquelas previsões são fiáveis, vergonhoso.


----------



## Santofsky (8 Mai 2021 às 15:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> No caso da TVI por exemplo, eles retiram previsões de sites " manhosos", nem se dão ao trabalho de ver se aquelas previsões são fiáveis, vergonhoso.



Como a weather.com que é pouco ou nada fiável. E aquelas previsões "Cegripe" no inverno onde até já chegaram a prever neve para o... Porto


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2021 às 20:36)

Hoje o Correio da Manhã elevou bastante a fasquia do disparate. Esta notícia é a primeira do seu site:



> *Onda de calor atinge Europa em agosto. Temperaturas podem subir mais 20 graus em Portugal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...0-graus-em-portugal?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2021 às 20:51)

David sf disse:


> Hoje o Correio da Manhã elevou bastante a fasquia do disparate. Esta notícia é a primeira do seu site:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...0-graus-em-portugal?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques



E a RTP foi a trás, também disseram que vinha a onda de calor e a subir 20ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2021 às 20:54)

A notícia original é esta:

*Hot weather forecast: 'Intense heat' warning as Europe bakes in 38C blast- maps turn BLACK*

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...warning-Spain-summer-2021-august-temperatures


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2021 às 21:04)

David sf disse:


> Hoje o Correio da Manhã elevou bastante a fasquia do disparate. Esta notícia é a primeira do seu site:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/c...0-graus-em-portugal?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques


Ainda bem que pusseste isso aqui. Pena eu ainda estou sem computador até setembro...
Se não fazia já uma brincadeira...
Agora a sério, + 20 graus centrigados?
Então o pessoal do Porto tem tido cerca de 22 graus com mais 20 são 42 e no Alentejo onde a tempetatura tem rondado os 32 ou 34 quer dizer que vamos ter 54? 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2021 às 21:09)

Thomar disse:


> Ainda bem que pusseste isso aqui. Pena eu ainda estou sem computador até setembro...
> Se não fazia já uma brincadeira...
> Agora a sério, + 20 graus centrigados?
> Então o pessoal do Porto tem tido cerca de 22 graus com mais 20 são 42 e no Alentejo onde a tempetatura tem rondado os 32 ou 34 quer dizer que vamos ter 54?
> ...


Já me esquecia... Isto é um "Alerta CM" 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 21:47)

guimeixen disse:


> E a RTP foi a trás, também disseram que vinha a onda de calor e a subir 20ºC


Sim, também vi, afirmaram que a onda de calor que está a afetar a Grécia e Turquia vai chegar a Portugal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2021 às 22:48)

O mais triste ainda é órgãos de comunicação social tão bons irem atrás deste tipo de notícia sensacionalista  Agora é o DN , e logo com uma manchete de brandar aos céus! 


"Onda de calor 
Inferno da Grécia e da Turquia pode chegar a Portugal daqui a duas semanas"


https://www.jn.pt/feeds/milenium/in..._source=push&utm_medium=mas&utm_term=14007707

Enviado do meu SM-A515F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2021 às 23:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O mais triste ainda é órgãos de comunicação social tão bons irem atrás deste tipo de notícia sensacionalista  Agora é o DN , e logo com uma manchete de brandar aos céus!
> 
> 
> "Onda de calor
> ...


Já se expandiu a vários órgãos de comunicação social.

https://digital-luso.com/prepare-se...vao-subir-mais-20-graus/?utm_source=bombeiros


----------



## David sf (4 Ago 2021 às 23:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já se expandiu a vários órgãos de comunicação social.
> 
> https://digital-luso.com/prepare-se...vao-subir-mais-20-graus/?utm_source=bombeiros



Esta ainda é mais cómica... a onda de calor que vem de África, vai primeiro aos Açores e depois vem para o continente...


----------



## JTavares (5 Ago 2021 às 15:50)

Então mas quem está certo? Eles ou vocês? É q gostava de ver fundamentos do vosso lado.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2021 às 18:18)

JTavares disse:


> Então mas quem está certo? Eles ou vocês? É q gostava de ver fundamentos do vosso lado.



Ok. Tens aqui uns quantos fundamentos


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Dez 2021 às 13:55)

EUA regista novo máximo de rajadas de furação num único dia​Por *Francisco Laranjeira* em *13:02, 16 Dez 2021*






Os Estados Unidos registaram, na passada quarta-feira, o maior número de rajadas de furacões num único dia, segundo informou o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (NWS), dias após um dos maiores furacões da história dos Estados Unidos.
Foram contabilizadas mais de 55 rajadas de mais de 120,7 quilómetros/hora (75 mph) em vários estados do Midwest, apontou o NWS Storm Prediction Center, tendo sido registados 19 tornados. Os dados anteriores, que remontam a 2004, tinham como máximo 53 rajadas, registados a 10 de agosto de 2020.
O clima severo na quarta-feira provocou várias quedas de energia e interrupções no Aeroporto Internacional de Kansas City, assim como diversos relatos de incêndios florestais. Setenta e quatro pessoas morreram no Kentucky e 14 em estados vizinhos depois que uma tempestade crivada de tornados varreu a região na última sexta-feira.


Fonte: Multinews

Claro exemplo de quando um jornalista quer fazer um brilharete com uma boa notícia e tem dois grandes problemas: não percebe nada do assunto e nem sequer se preocupa a traduzir adequadamente o texto... 
"Rajadas de Furações" é muito diferente de rajadas com vento acima de 75+ mph (Hurricane Force)...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2021 às 21:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> EUA regista novo máximo de rajadas de furação num único dia​Por *Francisco Laranjeira* em *13:02, 16 Dez 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Embora, no corpo da notícia, até nem está muito mau e fala nos tornados e tudo, mas aquele título é do melhor
EUA regista novo máximo de rajadas de furação num único dia​
Sem dúvida, que aquilo ficou literalmente tudo furado com as rajadas de furacão, simplesmente não ficou uma casa de pé.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Dez 2021 às 11:52)

O Google Translate e  tramado!


----------



## N_Fig (26 Dez 2021 às 01:14)

Acabei de ver uma reportagem da SIC sobre desastres naturais que acabava com valores extremos em Portugal de vários parâmetros, e estava lá erradamente que o maior valor de precipitação (diária, embora eles não especificassem) foi na Madeira em 1976, quando pelo menos no fatídico fevereiro de 2010 esse valor foi batido no Areeiro (não sei se terá sido batido mais alguma vez). No entanto a culpa não é bem da SIC porque o IPMA tem esse valor no seu site como extremo (entre outros erros, como o maior valor de rajada no continente)...


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 00:35)

(ver a foto do artigo)...









						Cerca de 700 sismos registados na ilha de São Jorge em 24 horas, mas só 48 foram sentidos
					

Uma libertação de energia maior do que o normal no sistema fissural da ilha açoriana está na base desta crise sísmica.




					www.publico.pt


----------



## N_Fig (21 Mar 2022 às 01:12)

StormRic disse:


> (ver a foto do artigo)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não sei se teria reparado se não tivesses dito nada (até porque não conheço São Jorge), mas com o teu aviso é óbvio que se trata da Madeira


----------



## StormRic (21 Mar 2022 às 01:40)

N_Fig disse:


> Não sei se teria reparado se não tivesses dito nada (até porque não conheço São Jorge), mas com o teu aviso é óbvio que se trata da Madeira



A Ilha de São Jorge eu não conheço, mas a Ilha da Madeira conheço bastante bem, saltou-me logo à vista.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Abr 2022 às 12:39)

9 de abril 2022 às 10:04
Páscoa com os termómetros nos 30ºC​

Na Páscoa e nos dias que antecedem esta data, podemos esperar temperaturas que nos farão recordar o verão. Principalmente, em cidades como Porto, Coimbra, Lisboa, Viseu, Santarém ou Évora.









​Na Seixa-Feira Santa, no Sábado Santo e no Domingo de Páscoa os termómetros poderão chegar aos 30ºC em várias cidades do país, tais como Porto, Coimbra, Lisboa, Viseu, Santarém ou Évora.
De acordo com informação disponibilizada online pelo European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts, entre os dias 15 e 17 de abril podemos esperar uma temperatura quente que nos fará recordar o verão, sendo que os valores poderão atingir ou ultrapassar os 25 ºC.
No entanto, o cenário será diferente nos dias anteriores. Na Quinta-Feira Santa, não se prevê queda de precipitação para este dia e, se tal se verificar, ocorrerá suavemente no litoral norte. No entanto, é provável que o céu esteja nublado ou parcialmente nublado, com boas abertas. Neste dia, poderá existir uma subida acentuada das temperaturas máximas, com valores situados entre os 18 ºC os 26 ºC.




*O início da estabilidade*
Na Quarta-Feira Santa, começará a estabilidade que dará lugar às temperaturas elevadas, todavia, existe a possibilidade de se fazerem sentir chuviscos irregulares no país. Sabe-se que os períodos de sol ou de céu pouco nublado prevalecerão supostamente e poderá dar-se um aumento generalizado das temperaturas, com valores diurnos entre os 17 ºC e os 21 ºC no Norte, entre os 15 ºC e os 22 ºC no Centro e entre os 20 ºC e os 22 ºC no Sul.
Por outro lado, o cenário será diferente nos dois dias anteriores. Isto porque uma frente, mais débil e menos ativa chegará a território nacional, provocando aguaceiros, humidade e nebulosidade. Deste modo, o dia 12 de abril será marcado pela instabilidade com períodos de chuva e aguaceiros em quase todo o país, enquanto a probabilidade de ocorrer trovoada em zonas do interior não é totalmente posta de lado. Relativamente às temperaturas, a máxima será de 16 ºC no Porto e de 18 ºC em Lisboa e em Faro.
No dia anterior, a frente fria derivada da Depressão Evelyn percorrerá o nosso país de oeste para leste, gerando chuva generalizada. Nesta próxima segunda-feira, terá menos intensidade a Sul e prevê-se que possa vir acompanhada de trovoada no interior do país. As temperaturas poderão baixar e, nas zonas montanhosas, até poderá nevar.



Nesta sexta-feira, a chuva afetou as regiões do Norte e Centro do continente, constituindo esta um efeito indireto da passagem da depressão Diego que vai afetar o norte de França. As temperaturas máximas chegaram aos 18 graus nas cidades de Évora, Beja e Faro.

Fonte: https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/768250/pascoa-com-os-termometros-nos-30-c

Bom, começaram as "insolações jornalísticas" (diria jornaleiras)... Não haverá outra forma mais verdadeira de dar notícias???


----------



## Gates (9 Abr 2022 às 15:22)

Só pode ter sido plantada pelo lobby da hotelaria, especialmente o lead da notícia


----------



## StormRic (9 Abr 2022 às 16:57)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Na Sexta-Feira Santa, no Sábado Santo e no Domingo de Páscoa os termómetros poderão chegar aos *30ºC* em várias cidades do país, tais como *Porto*, Coimbra, Lisboa, *Viseu*, Santarém ou Évora.














Nota curiosa: "os comentários estão desactivados".
Email da redactora do artigo: maria.rato@newsplex.pt


----------



## Mammatus (9 Abr 2022 às 17:23)

^^O pessoal vibrou logo quando viram ontem os 26ºC que o IPMA estava a prever para Lisboa daqui a uma semana.


----------



## StormRic (14 Abr 2022 às 02:58)

Não é de meteorologia mas...


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2022 às 21:41)

Para facilitar a compreensão, recorrente inverdade.

Quem me dera que de facto fosse 'Bermuda'. Muito mais frio chegaria aqui...

 https://www.accuweather.com/en/hurr...22-atlantic-hurricane-season-forecast/1164507



> One major player that is watched closely by meteorologists for determining how close to U.S. shores storms will approach -- and the timing for close encounters and direct impacts -- is an area of high pressure known as the Bermuda Azores high, or, simply, the Bermuda high. Forecasters say the Bermuda high's strength*,* orientation and central position can essentially steer storms away or toward the U.S.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2022 às 21:43)

É que mesmo no 'summer', de 'Bermuda' só às vezes.

NWS, NHC. Mesma coisa.


----------



## StormRic (28 Mai 2022 às 05:11)

Como é que logo na primeira categoria de "fontes de água não convencionais", neste artigo, deixam passar o erro absurdo de referirem que o conteúdo de vapor de água na atmosfera é de cerca de "13 milhões de litros" ??
Claro que o que aconteceu foi um lapso, omitiram as duas primeiras palavras em "13 mil mlhões de milhões de litros" (13x10^15 litros = 13x10^12 m3) ou um pouco mais de três mil "Alquevas plenos". Mas é um lapso tão, mas tão longe da realidade, que é... deprimente. 









						Chegou a hora de aproveitar as fontes de água menos convencionais. Porque cada gota conta
					

A população mundial já enfrenta problemas graves de escassez de água, e esse cenário vai piorar nas próximas décadas. É urgente, dizem os especialistas, olhar para as fontes de água não convencionais, que podem disponibilizar mais água - e ainda são




					www.publico.pt
				









Já agora, "num dia de nevoeiro intenso é possível recolher mais de 20 litros de água" ? Claro que sim, só falta é dizer qual é a área do dispositivo de recolha, senão perde-se completamente a noção da eficácia do processo. Presumo que se utilize uma "rede" com pelo menos um metro quadrado, pelo menos!... 









						Pesquisa obtém água com 'coletor de névoa' no deserto chileno do Atacama
					

Metro quadrado pode recolher em um dia até 14 litros de água. Região chilena do Atacama é o deserto mais árido do mundo.




					g1.globo.com


----------



## StormRic (7 Jun 2022 às 01:19)

"O Alex é um dos culpados"
[...]
"Porque empurrará até à Península Ibérica uma *frente anticiclónica de ar quente*."


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2022 às 20:40)

Há pouco, em "alerta" CM ( foto de telemóvel).
Portugal afetado por tempestade tropical, por causa do calor 

Era furacão, mas perdeu intensidade e transformou-se numa tempestade tropical, que entrou pelo interior de Portugal:


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2022 às 14:23)

A saga continua na CMTV.

Há momentos, vá lá que não falaram (ainda)  em mini tornados ou tromba de água...







Clima ameaça culturas, eu penso que queriam (?) dizer: as condições meteorológicas adversas ameaçam culturas, ou é mesmo o clima que ameaça? 

Vindo deles já nada me surpreende..


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jun 2022 às 15:10)

Snifa disse:


> Clima ameaça culturas, eu penso que queriam (?) dizer: as condições meteorológicas adversas ameaçam culturas, ou é mesmo o clima que ameaça?


A confusão entre "clima" e "estado do tempo/condições meteorológicas" é das coisas que mais me irrita. Sempre que oiço alguém a falar em "condições climatéricas para amanhã" fico possesso


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2022 às 19:38)

N_Fig disse:


> A confusão entre "clima" e "estado do tempo/condições meteorológicas" é das coisas que mais me irrita. Sempre que oiço alguém a falar em "condições climatéricas para amanhã" fico possesso


Na escola, pouco aprende-se os termos meteorológicos: anticiclone, depressão chuva, sol e neve, os vários tipos de clima e pouco mais que isso, até os livros que se tem, colocam lá médias feitas a martelo e não as oficiais pelo IPMA, no meu tempo era assim, agora não sei se já ensinam mais alguma coisa ou menos ainda.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2022 às 16:17)

Total ausência de noção.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jul 2022 às 16:18)

Para além de que o recorde europeu são 48,8ºC, enfim TVI...


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Jul 2022 às 23:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Total ausência de noção.


Percebo perfeitamente o Amílcar se Coruche chegasse aos 48°C faziam a festa no sentido de passarem a ser o local mais quente do país mas infelizmente neste fórum só se pode fazer a festa para o frio e chuva (atenção que eu também faço para o frio e chuva mas também para o calor)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2022 às 00:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Percebo perfeitamente o Amílcar se Coruche chegasse aos 48°C faziam a festa no sentido de passarem a ser o local mais quente do país mas infelizmente neste fórum só se pode fazer a festa para o frio e chuva (atenção que eu também faço para o frio e chuva mas também para o calor)


Vai pregar para outra freguesia. Quando me vires pedir - 10°C ou - 15°C aqui para a city, conversamos. Enquanto eu não perder o juízo e souber que isto ou o seu oposto mata centenas em poucos dias, não faças comparações ridículas.


----------



## okcomputer (15 Jul 2022 às 00:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> mata centenas em poucos dias


Mata centenas por dia ! Em poucos dias deste tipo são largas centenas ou possivelmente entra mesmo no milhar.
Há mesmo muita falta de noção.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2022 às 00:56)

okcomputer disse:


> Mata centenas por dia ! Em poucos dias deste tipo são largas centenas ou possivelmente entra mesmo no milhar.
> Há mesmo muita falta de noção.


O frio extremo também mata muito. É ridículo alguém dizer que deseja 48°C mas dizer que não deseja que ninguém morra, que não haja incêndios, que não se percam vidas não humanas, etc. Até com 40ºC isso é inevitável. Seria como eu dizer que quero  -15°C e metro e meio de neve aqui à porta mas não quero que ninguém morra de pneumonia, que os animais de rua não passem mal e que os sem-abrigo estejam todos quentinhos e confortáveis. É patético. É certo que, felizmente, os nossos desejos não passam disso mesmo mas a forma de viver que está por detrás desses desejos, o umbiguismo, o individualismo extremo, o estar literalmente a lixar-se para o que se passa à nossa volta, o sofrimento, as perdas (materiais e não só), a morte, os sacrifícios que muitos têm de fazer para mitigar estas circunstâncias fazem-me, muito honestamente, sentir enojada.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2022 às 08:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Percebo perfeitamente o Amílcar se Coruche chegasse aos 48°C faziam a festa no sentido de passarem a ser o local mais quente do país mas infelizmente neste fórum só se pode fazer a festa para o frio e chuva (atenção que eu também faço para o frio e chuva mas também para o calor)



Mortalidade​Onda de calor provocou 238 mortes a mais nos últimos sete dias.​Ontem às 19:17

*Portugal registou um excesso de mortalidade entre 7 e 13 de julho correspondente a 238 óbitos, atribuídos à onda de calor que se verifica no continente nos últimos dias, anunciou, esta quinta-feira, a Direção-Geral da Saúde (DGS).*

"Neste caso concreto, este excesso pode ser atribuído à onda de calor. De facto, temos tido nos últimos dias temperaturas extremas muito elevadas, quer as máximas, quer as mínimas, e por um período bastante prolongado", disse a diretora-geral da Saúde à agência Lusa.

Segundo Graça Freitas, quando se analisa a mortalidade observada num determinado período com a mortalidade que seria esperada se não houvesse essa onda, há mais óbitos, o que "não quer dizer que essas mortes fossem evitáveis".

De acordo com a diretora-geral da Saúde, caso se mantenham os fenómenos meteorológicos idênticos aos que se têm registado nos últimos dias, é previsível que "continue a acontecer um número de mortes superior àquele que seria esperado se não houvesse calor" extremo.

Graça Freitas salientou que, para isso, é relevante o facto de as temperaturas mínimas também estarem elevadas, assim como a duração da onda de calor, o que causa um impacto maior do ponto de vista fisiológico.









						Onda de calor provocou 238 mortes a mais nos últimos sete dias
					

Portugal registou um excesso de mortalidade entre 7 e 13 de julho correspondente a 238 óbitos, atribuídos à onda de calor que se verifica no continente nos últimos dias, anunciou, esta quinta-feira, a Direção-Geral da Saúde (DGS).




					www.jn.pt


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jul 2022 às 08:58)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Percebo perfeitamente o Amílcar se Coruche chegasse aos 48°C faziam a festa no sentido de passarem a ser o local mais quente do país mas infelizmente neste fórum só se pode fazer a festa para o frio e chuva (atenção que eu também faço para o frio e chuva mas também para o calor)



Continuas sem ter qualquer noção do que dizes! 
E peço desculpa aos restantes membros por andar sempre "a bater no ceguinho"... Mas haja paciência! 
Num país a arder... num país em seca severa e extrema... numa onda de calor que já vai com largos dias... que supostamente já causou 238 mortes devido ao calor... dizer que se percebe perfeitamente quem quer fazer a festa com 48ºC, só para poder dizer que é o local mais quente do país... é simplesmente pura ignorância (para não dizer outra coisa)! Vai lá fazer a festa com os agricultores cujas produções agrícolas estão a sofrer ou já se perderam com todo este calor extremo... ou com as pessoas que perderam os seus bens ou casas... ou com todos os bombeiros extenuados que temos neste momento... ou melhor ainda.. voluntaria-te e faz alguma coisa de jeito e vai ajudar os bombeiros a combater os fogos, debaixo de 40 e tal graus! Haja noção e algum bom senso!!


----------



## Snifa (15 Jul 2022 às 09:16)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Percebo perfeitamente o Amílcar se Coruche chegasse aos 48°C faziam a festa no sentido de passarem a ser o local mais quente do país mas infelizmente neste fórum só se pode fazer a festa para o frio e chuva (atenção que eu também faço para o frio e chuva mas também para o calor)



Repara que, uma coisa é documentar, relatar determinado acontecimento, mesmo sendo extremo e que cause problemas ( ninguém controla a natureza) sendo que, muitas vezes, este relatos, sejam sob a forma escrita ou fotos/videos, ajudam a tentar compreender o que se passou do ponto de vista de estudo científico.

Outra situação ( e a meu ver o erro está aí ) é *desejar *que ocorra determinada situação extrema, apenas porque "é interessante" registar recordes, ou seja, embora, e como já disse, ninguém consegue controlar o que irá acontecer.

Essa atitude de desejar extremos "a todo o custo para ter registos interessantes ou recordes" é que está errada, não pode valer tudo para satisfazer o nosso desejo de extremos.

Tudo que seja extremo ( frio calor chuva ) mata, ou causa sérios problemas, mas ninguém controla isso, contudo os desejos pessoais ( sobretudo por situações extremas e perigosas)  podem e devem ser  controlados...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Jul 2022 às 13:24)

Snifa disse:


> Repara que, uma coisa é documentar, relatar determinado acontecimento, mesmo sendo extremo e que cause problemas ( ninguém controla a natureza) sendo que, muitas vezes, este relatos, sejam sob a forma escrita ou fotos/videos, ajudam a tentar compreender o que se passou do ponto de vista de estudo científico.
> 
> Outra situação ( e a meu ver o erro está aí ) é *desejar *que ocorra determinada situação extrema, apenas porque "é interessante" registar recordes, ou seja, embora, e como já disse, ninguém consegue controlar o que irá acontecer.
> 
> ...


O termo ofensivo é mesmo 'fazer a festa'. Era um pano encharcado nas trombas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2022 às 21:32)

Snifa disse:


> Repara que, uma coisa é documentar, relatar determinado acontecimento, mesmo sendo extremo e que cause problemas ( ninguém controla a natureza) sendo que, muitas vezes, este relatos, sejam sob a forma escrita ou fotos/videos, ajudam a tentar compreender o que se passou do ponto de vista de estudo científico.
> 
> Outra situação ( e a meu ver o erro está aí ) é *desejar *que ocorra determinada situação extrema, apenas porque "é interessante" registar recordes, ou seja, embora, e como já disse, ninguém consegue controlar o que irá acontecer.
> 
> ...


Uma coisa é presenciar um fenómeno raro extremo mas de curta duração, por exemplo, Faro em Julho de 2004, com uma máxima de 44.3ºC e mínima de 32ºC, foi um cenário surreal aonde milhares foram passar a noite na praia mas foi só 1 dia e aliviou as temperaturas nos dias seguintes. 

É totalmente diferente que levar uma semana com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, mínimas tropicais, em termos de fadiga custa muito mais levar com 1 semana com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC todos os dias, do que ter um extremo num dia apenas e nos outros existir um alívio, mesmo assim esse dia foi um autêntico sufoco.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2022 às 16:48)

Nem comento, tal a ileteracia paisagística...


----------



## Cinza (5 Set 2022 às 20:21)

A partir de quinta a chuva vem para ficar (em quase todo o país). Mas não é por causa do furacão Danielle (que continua por cá)​O Algarve deve ser a única região do país a escapar a este outono antecipado e no Alentejo só no fim de semana é que o mau tempo deve aparecer.



			https://observador.pt/2022/09/05/a-partir-de-quinta-a-chuva-vem-para-ficar-em-quase-todo-o-pais-mas-nao-e-por-causa-do-furacao-danielle-que-continua-por-ca/
		


*Ao ler o texto fiquei com a barriga às voltas. Com tudo o que se passa no país devido à seca, para mim este tipo de discurso já não faz qualquer sentido, mas é a minha opinião e vale o que vale.*


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2022 às 09:56)

Cinza disse:


> A partir de quinta a chuva vem para ficar (em quase todo o país). Mas não é por causa do furacão Danielle (que continua por cá)​O Algarve deve ser a única região do país a escapar a este outono antecipado e no Alentejo só no fim de semana é que o mau tempo deve aparecer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada surpreendente, infelizmente, esta "notícia"... 
No entanto, fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido com a generalidade dos comentários à mesma  
Parece que ainda há algumas cabeças pensantes no país...


----------



## Iceberg (7 Set 2022 às 11:37)

Um desses comentários foi meu. 

«Artigo simplesmente inqualificável.»


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Out 2022 às 15:44)

Eu também podia fazer destas "previsões" - depois tendem é a correr mal!


----------



## joralentejano (9 Out 2022 às 18:24)

​Semana molhada, semana abençoada? Segunda-feira com chuva em todo o país​Este arranque de semana chega com muita chuva em todo o continente.

Fonte

Semana molhada e abençoada, mas só chove segunda-feira e talvez terça-feira em alguns locais do sul, portanto logo o título não faz muito sentido. 
Depois, referem que a semana começa com “muita” chuva. Se o que está previsto é muita chuva…


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2022 às 13:42)

Vamos embora. Clickbait ao mais alto nível. Qualquer dia mais vale marcarem uma consulta directamente com a Maya.

https://rfm.sapo.pt/content/13849/estas-preparado-este-inverno-vai-ser-de-frio-extremo


----------



## JTavares (10 Out 2022 às 14:20)

Porque vai faltar o gás e o pessoal vai rapar frio...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Out 2022 às 14:22)

JTavares disse:


> Porque vai faltar o gás e o pessoal vai rapar frio...


Como se grande parte da população portuguesa usasse sequer o aquecimento antes da guerra... De facto, o limite máximo de temperaturas nos ares condicionados estabelecido pelo Governo (18ºC) é já o normal no Inverno, logo não vai haver nenhuma mudança nessa questão!


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 09:10)

Na TVI, e para descrever o mau tempo ( rio atmosférico ) usaram há minutos a expressão "rio voador que desaba sobre as nossas cabeças"  sem comentários, demasiado hilariante


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2022 às 13:12)

De manhã foram os rios voadores, agora são ondas de 13 metros, também ouvi o repórter  falar em rajadas de 150 Km/h   

Onde vai a TVI buscar estes dados? Ou é simplesmente o que lhes vem à cabeça?  

Há minutos no jornal da uma:


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2022 às 19:39)

Devia vir acompanhado com a nota: qualquer semelhança com a realidade é pura coincidência.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2022 às 20:15)

Snifa disse:


> De manhã foram os rios voadores, agora são ondas de 13 metros, também ouvi o repórter  falar em rajadas de 150 Km/h
> 
> Onde vai a TVI buscar estes dados? Ou é simplesmente o que lhes vem à cabeça?
> 
> Há minutos no jornal da uma:


Eles deviam estar obrigados a divulgarem quais são as fontes que usam


----------



## StormRic (19 Out 2022 às 20:22)

Snifa disse:


> De manhã foram os rios voadores, agora são ondas de 13 metros, também ouvi o repórter  falar em rajadas de 150 Km/h
> 
> Onde vai a TVI buscar estes dados? Ou é simplesmente o que lhes vem à cabeça?
> 
> Há minutos no jornal da uma:



Isso é "informação" para o turismo surfista da Nazaré...


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Out 2022 às 22:37)

Snifa disse:


> De manhã foram os rios voadores, agora são ondas de 13 metros, também ouvi o repórter  falar em rajadas de 150 Km/h
> 
> Onde vai a TVI buscar estes dados? Ou é simplesmente o que lhes vem à cabeça?
> 
> Há minutos no jornal da uma:


Fácil resposta: acho o repórter Snifa alguma coisa antes de dar a notícia


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Out 2022 às 08:46)

RTP hoje às 08:43, tempo para os Açores: "vento fraco a moderado por vezes forte"... A sério? Podem-me pagar a mim que eu digo o mesmo.. "Céu limpo por vezes com nuvens por vezes com chuva".


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2022 às 09:37)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> RTP hoje às 08:43, tempo para os Açores: "vento fraco a moderado por vezes forte"... A sério? Podem-me pagar a mim que eu digo o mesmo.. "Céu limpo por vezes com nuvens por vezes com chuva".


Foi o pivot que disse isso, certo?


----------



## Pedro Mindz (20 Out 2022 às 10:28)

Mammatus disse:


> Foi o pivot que disse isso, certo?


Não, foi o meteorologista..


----------



## Mammatus (20 Out 2022 às 10:44)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Não, foi o meteorologista..


Acho que era o Bruno Café que estava lá hoje. Não esperava isso dele...


----------



## Iceberg (20 Out 2022 às 10:47)

Redes sociais a mais. O retrato da atual sociedade. O drama, o horror, a tragédia. O fim do mundo sempre presente. A todo o momento. É o que temos.


----------



## Snifa (20 Out 2022 às 11:20)

Mammatus disse:


> Acho que era o Bruno Café que estava lá hoje. Não esperava isso dele...



Certamente foi um lapso do meteorologista, não estou a ver alguém que sabe e compreende do que fala dizer isso naturalmente.

 Se fosse dito pelo pivô aí sim era perfeitamente normal, e se calhar até acrescentava que a causa disto é do rio voador que desaba sobre as nossas cabeças, e vem aí o fim do mundo,  "em cuecas" ondas de 16 metros, etc... fujam....


----------



## joralentejano (20 Out 2022 às 14:43)

Farto de chuva e vento? Domingo volta o verão de São Martinho​
Já não há palavras para descrever estas notícias infelizes. A notícia foi publicada ontem, primeiro dia em que voltou a chover finalmente. Atravessamos uma seca grave há meses, tivemos um verão tórrido e o calor tem-se prolongado ao longo de outubro. Qual é o fundamento desta notícia? Falta de noção...


----------



## StormRic (20 Out 2022 às 19:23)

Mammatus disse:


> Acho que era o Bruno Café que estava lá hoje. Não esperava isso dele...



Talvez o contexto do resto da explicação falte na citação, não? Algo do género: "por vezes forte durante os aguaceiros" ou semelhante


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2022 às 20:04)

StormRic disse:


> Talvez o contexto do resto da explicação falte na citação, não? Algo do género: "por vezes forte durante os aguaceiros" ou semelhante


O vento pode soprar fraco a moderado no geral e soprar por vezes forte, quantas vezes o vento não está fraco a moderado e tem rajadas mais fortes.

As notícias essas sim, algumas são de bradar aos céus, agora lapsos todos nós cometemos está enraizado nos humanos.


----------



## David sf (22 Out 2022 às 14:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Farto de chuva e vento? Domingo volta o verão de São Martinho​
> Já não há palavras para descrever estas notícias infelizes. A notícia foi publicada ontem, primeiro dia em que voltou a chover finalmente. Atravessamos uma seca grave há meses, tivemos um verão tórrido e o calor tem-se prolongado ao longo de outubro. Qual é o fundamento desta notícia? Falta de noção...


O fundamento é este. Um raro caso em que a culpa até nem é do jornalista:



> O verão de São Martinho estará de regresso: o tempo volta a estar mais seco e vai poder voltar a guardar o chapéu de chuva, pelo menos durante uns dias. “Vamos voltar àquilo que as pessoas designam por verão de São Martinho. Portanto não estamos à espera de ter nem um arrefecimento prolongado importante, nem estamos à espera de ter uma grande continuação deste período de precipitação”, avançou Miguel Miranda, o presidente do IPMA, à “CNN”.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Out 2022 às 14:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> RTP hoje às 08:43, tempo para os Açores: "vento fraco a moderado por vezes forte"... A sério? Podem-me pagar a mim que eu digo o mesmo.. "Céu limpo por vezes com nuvens por vezes com chuva".


É a chamada tripla no totobola


----------



## okcomputer (22 Out 2022 às 17:36)

Sugiro ao presidente do IPMA umas outonais e aconchegantes castanhas assadas acompanhadas de água-pé pois a próxima semana não será de "Verão".


----------



## Aspvl (8 Nov 2022 às 15:05)

A saga dos mini-tornados não tem previsão de ter fim.

https://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/mini-tornado-em-lisboa


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2022 às 17:21)

Quando os próprios "ditos entendidos" na matéria, baralham tudo, não se pode pedir muito mais aos Media... 









						O que é um tornado?
					

Os tornados são raros em Portugal. Mas como se forma um tornado? Pode ser confundido com um downburst. Descubra aqui as suas características.




					www.tempo.pt


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2022 às 17:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Quando os próprios "ditos entendidos" na matéria, baralham tudo, não se pode pedir muito mais aos Media...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curiosamente, nem uma palavra para o tornado de Lagoa e que curiosamente amanhã faz 10 anos sobre a sua ocorrência.

Em Lagoa e Silves, as cidades mais afetadas, o valor do "vento máximo instantâneo" ter-se-á situado entre 256 quilómetros por hora e 295 quilómetros por hora, "sendo de considerar como mais provável um valor máximo para a rajada [de três segundos] da ordem de 260-270 quilómetros por hora", segundo o IPMA que considerou de escala quatro na escala Fujita.


Também, falta o tornado de 4 de Março de 2018, que afectou os concelhos de Faro e Olhão, onde destruiu parte do Estádio do Moncarapachense.


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 18:10)

ecobcg disse:


> Quando os próprios "ditos entendidos" na matéria, baralham tudo, não se pode pedir muito mais aos Media...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A explicação é má demais... 

"
Os tornados são fenómenos tipicamente continentais e a *sua formação ocorre através da chegada de frentes frias a regiões onde o ar está mais quente e instável, favorecendo o desenvolvimento de uma tempestade*, que, por sua vez, impulsiona a formação deste tipo de ciclone.
Os tornados caracterizam-se como uma forte corrente de ar ascendente, em espiral, na base da nuvem, *cuja forma se assemelha a um funil, com elevado poder de destruição*, e formam-se pelo choque entre duas correntes de ar, e a rotação do ar.
Como decorre o processo do tornado? A massa de ar frio forma uma “tampa” sobre a massa de ar quente próxima ao solo, impedindo a formação de nuvens. *Com a penetração de uma frente fria ou pelo aquecimento excessivo da camada de ar próxima ao solo*, o ar quente rasga a tampa e invade a massa de ar frio.
O ar quente sobe e expande-se, com uma velocidade que pode chegar aos 250 km/h. A instabilidade atmosférica poderá contribuir para que o movimento de expansão ocorra em forma espiral.
Por fim, a humidade condensada cai sob a forma de chuva. Devido à evaporação, o tornado forma-se abaixo da “tampa” numa área onde não chove. Ao invés dos furacões, *os tornados são compactos e possuem curta duração*. Por norma, um tornado apresenta 100 metros de extensão, e a sua duração é de poucos minutos. "


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Nov 2022 às 18:13)

StormRic disse:


> A explicação é má demais...


"Tornado pode ser confundido com um downburst" como chuva pode ser confundida com neve?


----------



## StormRic (15 Nov 2022 às 18:50)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> "Tornado pode ser confundido com um downburst" como chuva pode ser confundida com neve?



Não. A *rotação ascendente* associada a um tornado, e que tem de ser claramente visível pelas trajectórias dos detritos e partículas transportadas, permite distingui-lo facilmente. No downburst o *vento diverge radialmente à superfície* relativamente ao local onde o *fluxo é fortemente descendente*. Na periferia do downburst, o fluxo radial pode terminar com alguma ascensão e rotação de eixo horizontal, e é este movimento terminal do vento que pode ser confundido, numa visão muito limitada localmente, com o característico movimento ascensional do tornado, mas faltar-lhe-á sempre a rotação de eixo predominantemente vertical (mudança de direcção da componente horizontal do vento).

No terreno, os efeitos do downburst são linearmente rectilíneos e divergentes, cada objecto é danificado pelo vento que actuou sem mudar de direcção horizontal. No tornado, a rotação é visível pela torção sofrida, o objecto recebeu vento de direcção variando muito rapidamente. Um tornado é ainda capaz de levantar e transportar objectos de grande dimensão e atirá-los em qualquer direcção e posição. No downburst o derrube e arrastamento horizontal é preponderante. Só na periferia o movimento ascensional terminal será capaz de levantar detritos menores.

Downburst:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (15 Nov 2022 às 19:08)

StormRic disse:


> Não. A *rotação ascendente* associada a um tornado, e que tem de ser claramente visível pelas trajectórias dos detritos e partículas transportadas, permite distingui-lo facilmente. No downburst o *vento diverge radialmente à superfície* relativamente ao local onde o *fluxo é fortemente descendente*. Na periferia do downburst, o fluxo radial pode terminar com alguma ascensão e rotação de eixo horizontal, e é este movimento terminal do vento que pode ser confundido, numa visão muito limitada localmente, com o característico movimento ascensional do tornado, mas faltar-lhe-á sempre a rotação de eixo predominantemente vertical (mudança de direcção da componente horizontal do vento).
> 
> No terreno, os efeitos do downburst são linearmente rectilíneos e divergentes, cada objecto é danificado pelo vento que actuou sem mudar de direcção horizontal. No tornado, a rotação é visível pela torção sofrida, o objecto recebeu vento de direcção variando muito rapidamente. Um tornado é ainda capaz de levantar e transportar objectos de grande dimensão e atirá-los em qualquer direcção e posição. No downburst o derrube e arrastamento horizontal é preponderante. Só na periferia o movimento ascensional terminal será capaz de levantar detritos menores.
> 
> Downburst:


Eu estava a ser irónico mas obrigado pela explicação perfeita (como sempre).


----------



## StormRic (14 Dez 2022 às 00:39)

Estas têm que ficar aqui, estamos sempre a aprender:



João Pedro disse:


> Gostei particularmente deste pormenor:
> "Quanto à tempestade desta terça-feira, tudo começou com nuvens densas, surgidas na atmosfera entre os Açores e a Madeira, que depois se concentraram *sob* Portugal, em particular na região de Lisboa, numa gigantesca nuvem que chegou a ter nove quilómetros de espessura, que originou as fortes chuvas da última noite e desta manhã."
> 
> Mas atenção que eles falaram com o meteorologista Jorge Ponte





StormRic disse:


> Mas nessa entrevista também há estes três factos/informações muito interessantes:
> 
> "
> *Recorde de chuva em Lisboa*
> ...


----------



## João Pedro (15 Dez 2022 às 13:42)

StormRic disse:


> Estas têm que ficar aqui, estamos sempre a aprender:


Ele é rios no ar, nuvens gigantescas debaixo da terra... onde é que isto irá parar? É o mundo ao contrário!


----------



## ecobcg (28 Dez 2022 às 10:49)

Mais uma para os tesourinhos... 
Um mix de vários assuntos diferentes, mal traduzidos e com um título chamativo... Um excelente exemplo de como não se deve fazer noticias...

_"_‘*Ciclone-bomba’ como nos EUA a caminho de Portugal? Ano começa com mais frio e chuva*"









						‘Ciclone-bomba’ como nos EUA a caminho de Portugal? Ano começa com mais frio e chuva
					

Os últimos dias de 2022 e os primeiros de 2023, ficarão marcados por uma descida das temperaturas e por chuvas intensas.




					multinews.sapo.pt


----------



## tonítruo (28 Dez 2022 às 11:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais uma para os tesourinhos...
> Um mix de vários assuntos diferentes, mal traduzidos e com um título chamativo... Um excelente exemplo de como não se deve fazer noticias...
> 
> _"_‘*Ciclone-bomba’ como nos EUA a caminho de Portugal? Ano começa com mais frio e chuva*"
> ...


"originou temperaturas que chegaram aos -50ºC em vários estados norte-americanos"
Quais estados?


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2022 às 15:13)

ecobcg disse:


> Mais uma para os tesourinhos...
> Um mix de vários assuntos diferentes, mal traduzidos e com um título chamativo... Um excelente exemplo de como não se deve fazer noticias...
> 
> _"_‘*Ciclone-bomba’ como nos EUA a caminho de Portugal? Ano começa com mais frio e chuva*"
> ...



"O vento estratosférico, indicador da robustez do vórtice polar na zona da Europa, indique uma probabilidade baixa de interrupções polares ou árticas potentes, mas o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMAI admite que a frente polar que se aproxima de Portugal poderá chegar a território nacional logo no início do ano."

Estou a tentar imaginar a imagem que o cidadão comum, com conhecimentos reduzidos de meteorologia a uma escala maior do que a zona onde vive, retira daquela explicação, mas não faço mesmo ideia... 

E para esclarecer ainda melhor, aquele parágrafo para emoldurar:

"Segundo o meteorólogo espanhol Fernando Martín, da Meteored, verificar-se alterações do vórtice polar – os ventos do ártico que circulam no Polo Norte – que podem descer a latitudes mais baixas, provando fenómenos como ‘A besta do Leste’, com efeitos distintos de um e de outro lado do Atlântico."


----------

